# Time Trial PB's



## Spartak (13 Sep 2013)

This season I've improved on the two local Evening 10 courses I use.

First my clubs sporting course the UC108a my PB is 26:16.

I also sometimes ride the UC186 which my PB is 24:05.


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2013)

Nice one 

On 10mile TTs

Up north my PB was 26.06 on my first go I haven't done the course again (old wheels and tri bars)

On a course with over three times the amount of climbing (271m) I barely got below 30mins (with old wheels and no tri bars)

On the Kings Cliffe last month I was 29.08 on my first go and 27.54PB the next week; I reckon I could do better with my new wheels and tri bars.

On the PCC (Helpston) TT I was 27.56 first go but on the go after my Kings Cliffe TT I was 27.23 with new wheels (I've done it 3 times) and I think I could get that down further with tri bars or if I were to spend on better wheels again/discs, TT frame, helmet etc,


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Sep 2013)

10 mile: 00:21:22
25 mile: 00:54:20

Hill Climbs, best 3 positions, 4th, 5th, 8th (Entry to HC's goes on position rather than time as the hills are all different distances etc)


----------



## Waspie (16 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> 10 mile: 00:21:22
> 25 mile: 00:54:20
> 
> Hill Climbs, best 3 positions, 4th, 5th, 8th (Entry to HC's goes on position rather than time as the hills are all different distances etc)



That's fast!

1st full season for me. Road bike with tri bars.

10 - 25:10
http://www.strava.com/activities/71246732
25 - 1:04:23
http://www.strava.com/activities/69552271


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2013)

Waspie said:


> That's fast!
> 
> 1st full season for me. Road bike with tri bars.
> 
> ...


Thats not too shabby yourself on a far from flat course


----------



## Spartak (16 Sep 2013)

Rode my first 50 yesterday !

2:17:57


----------



## dandare (16 Sep 2013)

10 mile 21.20
25 mile 53.28
50 mile 1.56.10
100 mile 4.07.00
All at over 50 years of age, no aero wheels or aero helmet and a Reynolds 531 frame and forks.
Age is just a number.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2013)

Always been an off road rider myself but here are some times from the TT's that I did ride.

5 mile 11.54
10 mile 23.20
25 mile 1.01.23
30 mile 1.12.21
50 mile 2.18. 06


----------



## Spartak (16 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Hill Climbs, best 3 positions, 4th, 5th, 8th (Entry to HC's goes on position rather than time as the hills are all different distances etc)



My local hill climb is Hinton Hill, where my PB is 3:06.

This year I'm hoping to go under 3 minutes


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2013)

Spartak said:


> My local hill climb is Hinton Hill, where my PB is 3:06.
> 
> This year I'm hoping to go under 3 minutes


IIRC I was over 8mins up the Cleish hill climb and over 10mins up Purin Den, might have ago at the PCC ones next month.

Edit: Cleish Hill Link added


----------



## endoman (16 Sep 2013)

First season as well, cut short by being knocked off a couple of weeks ago and breaking ankle. Got some good goals for next year now. 

10 20:31
25 53:06


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Sep 2013)

Waspie said:


> 1st full season for me.





endoman said:


> First season as well



My 1st season too  More to come!

Just goes to show that a bit of hard work pays off!

TBH, not much a of a PB chaser myself, I am more concerned with my position relative to the field, so don't travel to fast courses much (especially as I don't drive), I usually just race on the local crater fests. My one opportunity for a fast 10 mile time was squandered this year.

Bill you will be a 19 minute man next year! I should get a short 20. BTW, you probably saw me at the weekend at the Stone Wheelers while you were watching at the turn.

Just need to plan the season properly and not get drawn into racing everything and anything like I did this year, I was racing twice a week (wanted to win the club TT championship, which I did, so was doing club events on Mondays, opens Saturdays), if not more. It is just too much if you want to perform at your best. In fact last 2 weekends + this weekend, I will have raced an open 25 on the Saturday and an open HC on the Sunday and IMO the HC's suffered. This Saturday is my last 25 of the season though then it is uphill only  I think I should be able to get a ride in the national based on my results so far this HC season (13th and 5th) with 3 more qualifying events left.


----------



## endoman (17 Sep 2013)

Yes I did see you Rob, tried to shout, but as I know if you are trying you notice nothing outside your zone. 
You certainly do need to train effectively to get the times down, I've ridden less hours than last year which was my first full year on a bike, but they have been specific sessions. I like the structure, others it doesn't suit. 

You doing any hill climbs in Derbyshire? Beeley suits a tester pretty well.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Sep 2013)

endoman said:


> Yes I did see you Rob, tried to shout, but as I know if you are trying you notice nothing outside your zone.
> You certainly do need to train effectively to get the times down, I've ridden less hours than last year which was my first full year on a bike, but they have been specific sessions. I like the structure, others it doesn't suit.
> 
> You doing any hill climbs in Derbyshire? Beeley suits a tester pretty well.



I didn't know the course so flicked my Garmin to map screen at the turn to make sure I didn't take a wrong exit as I try not to rely too much on a marshal sending me the right way. So would probably not have noticed you as I will have been trying to go fast and also navigate, lol! I saw your comment on the other forum about being able to tell who was trying and who wasn't, I hope I was one of the ones who looked like I was trying, hah! The only side on pic of me in a race was caught this weekend and guess what, it was right at the moment I looked at my Garmin, so my helmet tail is pointed up, lol!

My only HC's are in the J district, other than the Rake in Ramsbottom and The Stang so none in Derbyshire. Got the Cat and Fiddle this weekend, that suits testers and roadmen, as does Long Hill.


----------



## frank9755 (19 Sep 2013)

Some fast times above!
Mine are:
25 58:25
50 2:05:52
100 4:16:21
12-hr 255.9
24-hr 391

The one I'm most proud of is the 12-hour. Next year, I'm going to focus on the 24 - unless life gets in the way!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2013)

back in the 50's my mother was doing 28's for a 10 on a steel rotrax i still cant get close

and dad was always quicker and claims he use to do 25's easily on his Paris


----------



## Spartak (22 Sep 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Some fast times above!
> Mine are:
> 25 58:25
> 50 2:05:52
> ...



I'm also hoping to have a crack at a 24 next year !


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Sep 2013)

Some very good times being posted on here, Rob in particular who has taken to the sport like the proverbial duck to water. I would argue however the relevance of the times posted are fairly meaningless unless we know what course they are done on, weather conditions and even traffic count. My better half, who some of you know, is ranked only around the 20th mark nationally because she doesn't ride the drag strip dual carriageways which over a 25 could easily be a difference of 5 mins or more compared with the slower spocos she does. 
On hill climbs she is getting better as each season goes by and on Sunday clocked 23 min 22 sec for the Cat & Fiddle, which for all of nearly three and a half minutes was the new women's hill climb record , the old record was 24.13. Anyone else got times for the climb apart from Rob of course who did a 21, cracking ride.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Some very good times being posted on here, Rob in particular who has taken to the sport like the proverbial duck to water.* I would argue however the relevance of the times posted are fairly meaningless unless we know what course they are done on, weather conditions and even traffic count.* My better half, who some of you know, is ranked only around the 20th mark nationally because she doesn't ride the drag strip dual carriageways which over a 25 could easily be a difference of 5 mins or more compared with the slower spocos she does.
> On hill climbs she is getting better as each season goes by and on Sunday clocked 23 min 22 sec for the Cat & Fiddle, which for all of nearly three and a half minutes was the new women's hill climb record , the old record was 24.13. Anyone else got times for the climb apart from Rob of course who did a 21, cracking ride.



I agree, however the way the sport works, it doesn't seem to matter, even though it should be taken into account, which is a source of frustration for me.

I ride for position, it is a race after all and I am there to race against other people, so the course is largely irrelevant, however, on the odd occasion I have wanted to ride a fast course to beat one of the club's 'standard' times, it has been a game of chance. I have been rejected twice because my fastest time has not been fast enough even though I would beat at least a 3rd of those that did get in! The problem is, organisers don't look at the course you did the time on before deciding whether it is fast enough of not, they just take it completely out of context. My 57 on J2/9 is probably worth a short 53 on a fast 25TT course like Etwall, however an organiser just sees 57 minutes, too slow to make the grade, better luck next time. I have done about 35 races so far this season, 4 on fast courses, i.e. DC's, well 5 if you count Rainford Bypass, but there was barely a car in sight on there and the times reflected that, i.e. it was not fast, in fact I went slower than on my local SC course by about 15 seconds. I enjoy it occasionally, but it would get boring quick if you did it all the time, chasing PB's!

However to contextualise the times above:

My stated 10 time is from the V718 in Hull, however, I had a crap ride that day, so the time doesn't really reflect the advantage the course gives you over my local courses (around 2 minutes according to past runs, 23:37 on J2/1 to 21:24 on V718 in May).

I have done 21's on a number of courses all DC's IIRC but not all busy ones, the Nantwich to Crewe DC is pretty quiet especially at around 7:30 on a weekday evening. My fastest time on J2/1, SC course in Cheshire is 22:03.

Overall fastest 25 was on the J5/8 (Concrete Mountain). Fastest 25 on J2/9 is 57:38.

BTW, thanks for the kind comments, I was pretty pleased to come 15th with such a large field, obviously got the usual niggling feeling of FFS could have gone just 10 seconds faster to get under 21 mins though, hah. Helen did a great ride, good luck in her upcoming events. Hopefully see you at the national! Oh and Circuit of the Dales + Buxton Mountain TT next year?


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Sep 2013)

Hence my argument for a number of courses spread around the country that have all produced similar winning times over the years, These should be used in order to gain entry into Nationals and decide the BBAR, and, should you be so inclined to get into the drag strips and ski slope starts. Of course, because this would be a much fairer system no one on the TT forum is interested apart from those who ride the more"honest" courses, and they tend not to have the loudest voices.
I completely agree though that the entry list of riders on a known fast course are not necessarily the quickest riders, and I have been known to laugh when I hear of those that have driven hundreds of miles to ride a 10 mile drag strip have the weather turn on them and then listen to them whine on about it, crazy. In actual fact what more usually happens is that they all watch the forecast up until the day before then if it isn't a float day they will DNS, pathetic, particularly as they are depriving others of a ride.
Mild rant over.


----------



## Spartak (24 Sep 2013)

Pb's are my goal.

I'll never beat the young whippets or seasoned testers, so I just concentrate on improvement & enjoyment


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2013)

Spartak said:


> Pb's are my goal.
> 
> I'll never beat the young whippets or seasoned testers, so I just concentrate on improvement & enjoyment



I think that is a perfectly healthy way to go about it. One of the good things about time trialling is that you can take from it what you want. I also like to PB over course or distance but it doesn't really suffice for me, I get more enjoyment from having a higher position relative to the number of entries or beating someone who used to beat me, hopefully by placing higher, rather than them placing lower  Of course ultimately I'd like to win, but winning, even a "podium" position, is well out of reach at this stage. To consistently come top 10 is a nice goal for me as I consistently fall just outside of it.


----------



## mcb2080 (26 Sep 2013)

24:39 for 10 mile TT [url]http://www.strava.com/segments/1314386[/URL]

Only done three TT this year, all on the same course but I think I have caught the bug to maybe trying different TT's next year.

Thinking of going for a TT bike next year as I have a relaxed geometry road bike ( Cannondale Synapse ) at the moment and I think a TT bike and a pointy hat might knock some time of my PB.


----------



## HLaB (27 Sep 2013)

mcb2080 said:


> 24:39 for 10 mile TT [url]http://www.strava.com/segments/1314386[/URL]
> 
> Only done three TT this year, all on the same course but I think I have caught the bug to maybe trying different TT's next year.
> 
> Thinking of going for a TT bike next year as I have a relaxed geometry road bike ( Cannondale Synapse ) at the moment and I think a TT bike and a pointy hat might knock some time of my PB.


I like the look of that course


----------



## mcb2080 (27 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> I like the look of that course



It's quite a tough wee course ( well for me anyway ) still trying to pace myself round the course.

It is very well run and non members are welcome to take part.


----------



## Seamab (28 Sep 2013)

Just to drag down the class of this thread, my 10 mile PB is 28:03 set on holiday in Orkney (Don't think it's a listed course but it's the one the locals use). I was 28:53 the previous week. I don't think it's a "fast" course so I'm sure i could go lower on a local course but have yet to try one.
My current PB for a self selected 25 mile TT is 1hr 7mins 48 secs, so i'm a good way off going under the hour. 3mph to be exact!


----------



## HLaB (28 Sep 2013)

Seamab said:


> Just to drag down the class of this thread, my 10 mile PB is 28:03 set on holiday in Orkney (Don't think it's a listed course but it's the one the locals use). I was 28:53 the previous week. I don't think it's a "fast" course so I'm sure i could go lower on a local course but ihave yet to try one.
> My current PB for a self selected 25 mile TT is 1hr 7mins 48 secs, so i'm a good way off going under the hour. 3mph to be exact!


Iirc ive done the King Cliffe Tt twice just under28mins 1st time and over a minute faster the 2nd, its supposed to be a Minute slower than the PCC course but it was only 30sec slower for me and with my old wheels. Freuchie is a fast course near to you if you want to beat your pb but its not a fair comparison for you ;-)


----------



## a_n_t (29 Sep 2013)

As my season is over i'll chip in.

20:52 10 mile
53:18 25 mile
1:57:12 50 mile

All on those nasty DC's so they dont count.


----------



## Spartak (29 Sep 2013)

a_n_t said:


> As my season is over i'll chip in.
> 
> 20:52 10 mile
> 53:18 25 mile
> ...



Very good times


----------



## jdtate101 (30 Oct 2013)

Did my first ever 10 mile TT yesterday on a flat but very windy course round the warwickshire Prodrive circuit. I did 24.45, but with 15mph headwind for a large part of the course. Came in 3rd out of 40, about 2mins down on the winner.


----------



## oldroadman (24 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> 10 mile: 00:21:22
> 25 mile: 00:54:20
> 
> Hill Climbs, best 3 positions, 4th, 5th, 8th (Entry to HC's goes on position rather than time as the hills are all different distances etc)


 Now wouldn't that be a sensible way to sort out TTs, then all the standard distance stuff could be dumped. Just position and percentage of winners time expressed as 1xx.xx&. Much more accurate measure of who compares with who.


----------



## montage (24 Nov 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Now wouldn't that be a sensible way to sort out TTs, then all the standard distance stuff could be dumped. Just position and percentage of winners time expressed as 1xx.xx&. Much more accurate measure of who compares with who.



Excludes those at the lower end of the field a bit!
OK if you are in the top half, slightly undermines the "you against the clock" attitude that a lot of newcomers enjoy.


----------



## oldroadman (25 Nov 2013)

montage said:


> Excludes those at the lower end of the field a bit!
> OK if you are in the top half, slightly undermines the "you against the clock" attitude that a lot of newcomers enjoy.


 Not at all.if you manage +112% or +128% it's still a direct comparison with the winning time and those you like to compare with, your own peer group. So you would know on the day, say you are at 118% and your peer is at 116% he/she was a little bit better on that day than you were. Comparing times over a fixed distance course on different days and inevitably in different weather has zero value as a guide to where anyone is, you have to essentially confront it's position that matters, and so long as you see improvement as getting higher finishing ranking the comparison with either winners or peer group is valid.
The old fixed distance and purely time cased system has so many flaws it's a complete nonsense.

Just for interest, the CTT calculate (under their antiquated system) a "best all rounder" at distance (for men) of 50, 100 miles and 12 hours TTs. They simply take the best average speed at any one qualifying event and convert it into an mph average. OK so far? Then the silly stuff starts - the AVERAGE SPEED over all three distances is the average of the averages...how does that work?
Lets say - 50 miles in 100 mins = 30mph
100 miles in 230 minutes = 26.1 mph
12 hours, 280 miles = 23.3mph
Under CTT BBAR rules, that's an average of 26.46mph.
Doing the time/distance calculation properly, the average spped over the entire distance is 24.57mph
A bit different, and seems to make the riders look faster on average than they actually are - most odd!
I knew all that maths study would come in handy sometime...


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Nov 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Now wouldn't that be a sensible way to sort out TTs, then all the standard distance stuff could be dumped. Just position and percentage of winners time expressed as 1xx.xx&. Much more accurate measure of who compares with who.



I think the overall idea is a bit daft if you mean displaying results in this way, however, I think the system for selecting the field should pay less attention to absolute times and work on you vs the winner or some such. I had 3 or so entries rejected on fast courses this year because my times were too slow ("sorry you didn't get in, the event closed on xx:xx") yet a good handful of the people riding were people I would routinely beat on my local slow course! It was a bit irritating...


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Nov 2013)

The BBAR is something of a joke in this house, Rob3rt has touched on the problem and so has oldroadman. For a start you cannot opt out of it which is somewhat ridiculous if you only do SPOCOS but are just quick enough even on those, to qualify for a BBAR result. It's no fun to see your name at the bottom of the pile yet knowing full well that you are quicker than most of those above you.
TT'ers tend to consist of 2 types, those who are only interested in getting pb's and don't care how they get it - ski slope gift start [South Wales] / heavy traffic on a concrete dc etc, and those who ride to get a good position in relation to their peers or the winning time.
Many people can't get into the Nationals because they won't ride the dc's, I personally know some very good riders who deserve a crack at a National but can't get in because of their "slow" entry time from a slow course. I think this is a ridiculous state of affairs and needs addressing.
My idea, and I have suggested this on the TT forum but mostly ignored because it is by and large populated by the pb, dc chasers, is to have a number of safe, non dc courses spread around the country that have historically produced similar winning times, and use these as qualifiers for Nationals.
Mini rant over.


----------



## montage (25 Nov 2013)

Know how much you beat or lost your close rival by is one of the things that makes TTing interesting. Club riders tend to use their time on a local TT course to gauge fitness gains as well. Sporting courses are only any fun for those going for a decent overall placing, and pretty much suck for those in the bottom half of the table. Yes calculating qualification times for the nationals is currently a bit naff.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Nov 2013)

This years National 10 is going to be on a V718 variant, the closing time is likely to be very fast, I am guessing middling 20. I did want to ride the National this year, because these big events have a good atmosphere, but I probably won't get in, unless I can be arsed to go to Hull in the early season and smash out a short 20 (I reckon I can do it, but not really into travelling all the way to Hull via public transport for a 10TT again! Should have already done it back in August tbh but had a bad day on my last trip over there).

National HC and Circuit Champs for me I think!

I am someway in the middle of @totallyfixed's TT categories, I do ride DC's (well, I have done a few, maybe 5 out of 40+ races) and I like it, there is a thrill in battering along in the mid 30's on the flat without having to navigate bends or dodge pot holes. But it gets boring quick and I do prefer a "hard" course. Although, can't say I love riding round J2/9 every weekend of the summer though!


----------



## CJMac (5 Dec 2013)

I have only ridden a couple of 10 mile time trials as I have only been riding for a few months. I managed a 32:36 on a local 10 mile route on just my standard road bike with no TT additions (i.e. Tri bars or aero wheels etc) and my bike isn't carbon either.. Is that a good time for a beginner with only a couple of months' experience of riding to begin to improve on for next year?


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Dec 2013)

CJMac said:


> I have only ridden a couple of 10 mile time trials as I have only been riding for a few months. I managed a 32:36 on a local 10 mile route on just my standard road bike with no TT additions (i.e. Tri bars or aero wheels etc) and my bike isn't carbon either.. Is that a good time for a beginner with only a couple of months' experience of riding to begin to improve on for next year?


Depends on your fitness, weight, how hilly the course is and a zillion other things, so basically if you had said how long is a piece of string it would have been easier. Also if no one is speaking to you after your efforts in the 10 and giving you encouragement, I would ride elsewhere. Most beginners will have "evens" or 30 mins for a 10 as their first target, good luck.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Dec 2013)

Agree with the above. Without having an idea on the course and conditions, impossible to say. Knowing the winning time and the riders pedigree (i.e. what they are capable of so you can see how far off their pace your are %age wise) would help. Knowing your position % wise in the field would also indicate in relative terms how well you did in that singular event.


----------



## jazzkat (5 Dec 2013)

CJMac said:


> I have only ridden a couple of 10 mile time trials as I have only been riding for a few months. I managed a 32:36 on a local 10 mile route on just my standard road bike with no TT additions (i.e. Tri bars or aero wheels etc) and my bike isn't carbon either.. Is that a good time for a beginner with only a couple of months' experience of riding to begin to improve on for next year?


I did a similar time and had the same questions 4 or 5 years ago when I started TTing. The thing is, the only person you are racing is you. Did you ride as hard as you could? If so give yourself a pat on the back, you did great!!

I started with my aluminium road bike, later that year I added aero bars. This year I've bought an aero helmet and I'm going to buy a skin suit. In some ways its a bit of a waste as it will only make me faster by making me more aero, but as all the people quicker than me have these plus disc wheels, fancy bikes etc I'm hoping it will move me up the placings. 

The biggest things that have made me faster is 
a) losing weight
b) getting stronger 
c)pushing harder than I thought I could . 
10mile TT's really are about hurting yourself!!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2013)

I was walking down a road t'other day as white van man came hurtling up the road in the other direction. There was no pavement so I was keeping in tight to the roadside but the berk still came far too close to me. I turned to shout at him and watched a long trail of leaves, whipped up by the passage of the van, tumbling rapidly up the road after it.

It struck me that this is exactly the effect that riders seeking PBs on dragstrip TT courses are looking for. It doesn't make sense to me, comparing times from one event to another when they can be so greatly affected by effectively drafting vehicles.


----------



## oldroadman (5 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I was walking down a road t'other day as white van man came hurtling up the road in the other direction. There was no pavement so I was keeping in tight to the roadside but the berk still came far too close to me. I turned to shout at him and watched a long trail of leaves, whipped up by the passage of the van, tumbling rapidly up the road after it.
> 
> It struck me that this is exactly the effect that riders seeking PBs on dragstrip TT courses are looking for. It doesn't make sense to me, *comparing times from one event to another when they can be so greatly affected by effectively drafting vehicles.*


 
Exactly.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

Lol, on my first TT down here, I got caught by my minute man; I doubled the effort and blasted by him like he was dead on the slope; a mile and a bit later he came by looking fresh I was then told why, he'd been drafting me


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Lol, on my first TT down here, I got caught by my minute man; I doubled the effort and blasted by him like he was dead on the slope; a mile and a bit later he came by looking fresh I was then told why, he'd been drafting me


You should have reported him, he would have been disqualified, without mentioning names a woman in a long distance National TT this year drafted another competitor and deprived others of a higher placing.
To add to Colin's post, there are actually some who will request an early or late start on their entry for a TT when it is on a fast DC because they know that traffic is heavier then.
Cheating in all it's forms is not restricted to pros.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You should have reported him, he would have been disqualified, without mentioning names a woman in a long distance National TT this year drafted another competitor and deprived others of a higher placing.
> To add to Colin's post, there are actually some who will request an early or late start on their entry for a TT when it is on a fast DC because they know that traffic is heavier then.
> Cheating in all it's forms is not restricted to pros.


It was just a club TT and the only one he's kidding is himself


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Dec 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I did a similar time and had the same questions 4 or 5 years ago when I started TTing.



What are your times now?



jazzkat said:


> The thing is, the only person you are racing is you.



Only if you choose to think of it like that, there are many of us who are racing for position!


----------



## montage (6 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> It was just a club TT and the only one he's kidding is himself



It is still foul play - I've successfully snot rocketed a cling on drafter who just wouldn't bugger off.


----------



## jazzkat (6 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> What are your times now?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you choose to think of it like that, there are many of us who are racing for position!


Lol, If only I was fast enough to be in contention for a position!
My fastest 10 time is 24:12 on Levens but that was a couple of years ago and I'd be faster now (I stopped riding the dual carriage way TT's, not that its necessarily unsafe, I just stopped feeling comfortable mixing it with artic, cars and tractors!!) 
My last club 10 was a PB and was my last ride at the end of the season at 25:35. It's a lumpy course and I am starting to finish just above 1/2 way down the results table so I'm more than happy.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Dec 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Lol, If only I was fast enough to be in contention for a position!
> My fastest 10 time is 24:12 on Levens but that was a couple of years ago and I'd be faster now (*I stopped riding the dual carriage way TT's, not that its necessarily unsafe, I just stopped feeling comfortable mixing it with artic, cars and tractors!!) *
> My last club 10 was a PB and was my last ride at the end of the season at 25:35. It's a lumpy course and I am starting to finish just above 1/2 way down the results table so I'm more than happy.


 
Good for you, a TT rider showing a lot of sense. At the level the majority are at, surely the essential element is slf-enjoyment, and I can't see much fun in mixing with traffic. Whch comes full circle back to the central point, any system where times are the "god" is a nonsense, when these times are compared on different days and different courses, some "fast" (stupidly dangerous with traffic and all it's possibilities), other not "fast" but likely to be a more challenging route. Simply removing "standard" distances and working on placings and %age of winners times on the day would be miles more meanngful. The pursuit of a specific time is ridiculous.
Awaits brickbats from those who think time is everything and are prepared to take the risks to achieve what they want to prove....


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Dec 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Good for you, a TT rider showing a lot of sense. At the level the majority are at, surely the essential element is slf-enjoyment, and I can't see much fun in mixing with traffic. Whch comes full circle back to the central point, any system where times are the "god" is a nonsense, when these times are compared on different days and different courses, some "fast" (stupidly dangerous with traffic and all it's possibilities), other not "fast" but likely to be a more challenging route. Simply removing "standard" distances and working on placings and %age of winners times on the day would be miles more meanngful. The pursuit of a specific time is ridiculous.
> Awaits brickbats from those who think time is everything and are prepared to take the risks to achieve what they want to prove....


Now if you had put that post on the TT forum you would be hiring bodyguards.


----------



## oldroadman (7 Dec 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Now if you had put that post on the TT forum you would be hiring bodyguards.


 Let 'em come if they think they are hard enough! Now and again it's good to be a bit provocative - helps the thinking process


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Dec 2013)

If you want to change peoples minds about racing on DC's the 1st thing you might want to do is drop repeated suggestions that people who race DC's are not sensible or that there is no sense in doing it. Clearly many of the riders doing it are highly intelligent and reasoned people, they have come to the conclusion that for them, it makes sense and the reward is tangible! By being "provocative" all you do is get peoples backs up and put them on the defensive.

As someone who races both, this "mixing it with traffic" comment is misleading, you do more "mixing it with traffic" on shitty SC and SPOCO courses than you do racing a DC. Riding the J2/9 feels (subjectively) more dangerous than riding the V718 to me. I would hazard a guess that the number of incidents on the DC's is less than on SC's, however the severity of an incident on a DC far worse. If you look at it in risk assessment terms (likelihood x severity), the risk is probably approximately equal.


----------



## jazzkat (9 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If you want to change peoples minds about racing on DC's the 1st thing you might want to do is drop repeated suggestions that people who race DC's are not sensible or that there is no sense in doing it. Clearly many of the riders doing it are highly intelligent and reasoned people, they have come to the conclusion that for them, it makes sense and the reward is tangible! By being "provocative" all you do is get peoples backs up and put them on the defensive.
> 
> As someone who races both, this "mixing it with traffic" comment is misleading, you do more "mixing it with traffic" on s***ty SC and SPOCO courses than you do racing a DC. Riding the J2/9 feels (subjectively) more dangerous than riding the V718 to me. I would hazard a guess that the number of incidents on the DC's is less than on SC's, however the severity of an incident on a DC far worse. If you look at it in risk assessment terms (likelihood x severity), the risk is probably approximately equal.


You are in all probability correct, in fact the time I mentioned my concerns about riding my local DC course, one of the old time riders said something like its no different to your riding it on the way home. He's right, although I'd rather ride an alternative route home, despite being a slightly longer hillier route to avoid the DC. Most drivers are pretty good and move over to overtake, but the ones that close pass at 70+ mph scares the living poo out of me! So I've decided that riding on the 'ragged edge' in a TT on, what is to all intents and purposes, a motorway is not for me.
The problem* I *have with my local DC course is that it changes from dual to single back to dual again and there is a bottle neck with riders coming both ways, with two lanes of traffic being funnelled into single carriage way. In summer I have also seen tractors pulling laden trailers at about 20- 25mph causing riders to overtake by moving into the fast moving outside lane. If it was DC all the way it would be better IMHO (apart from the tractor issue). 
Ultimately it's my choice, in the same way that it's the riders choice if they want to ride it - free country and all that, I have no problem with people that want to do it.


----------



## Brahan (17 Dec 2013)

HLaB said:


> Lol, on my first TT down here, I got caught by my minute man; I doubled the effort and blasted by him like he was dead on the slope; a mile and a bit later he came by looking fresh I was then told why, he'd been drafting me



This has happened to me before and I hated it. But I've also been in the position where it has taken me ages to catch a rider but not had any 'go' to get past him to leave him for dust. This meant that he sat just off my slip stream (I know because I checked behind me) but was enthused to keep up with a target, so he found the extra bit to end up passing me after about 3/4 of a mile, which is a long time to have someone you're trying to drop sitting on your wheel. Anyway, he went past me and I, having put so much into catching him up fell about 200 metres behind. But with about 1/2 mile to go I got a burst of energy and ended up passing him before the line.


*EDIT: I've just checked the figures on that race (I remember it because it was my first 25) and I'm not quite accurate. I beat my minute man by 1 minute 5 secs so it must have been in the last mile or two that I passed him. Such a bad memory.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2013)

The onus is on the overtaken rider to not draft the rider who has overtaken them, if this means easing up for a few seconds to let a gap open up, then they should do this!


----------



## Brahan (18 Dec 2013)

I'm aware of that, but I had the last laugh; he was on a zero and got beaten by a 1st timer


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2013)

You will always get the odd tosser who doesn't have the brains for it. I've actually had a rider sprint back past me (immediately after passing him) and then slot back in front again, good job dickhead, you are holding me up (as if the traffic holdup behind him for about 3 miles of the course wasn't a big enough inconvenience to my ride) and forcing me to ride a poor line to avoid drafting you whilst you take up the whole lane, have just gone into the red to get past so are now puffing and slowing down and even more idiotically (since you are not very sporting) you have given up the chance to draft a faster rider for a little bit! Smart move, just farked both of our rides!


----------



## Mr Bunbury (9 Jan 2014)

It's your responsibility to drop back if you get overtaken. The other side of this is that it's really annoying if you get overtaken by someone who doesn't then have the strength to make it stick. They slow up, you slow up to try to keep off their wheel, they slow up some more, you eventually give up and re-pass them, after they've wasted your time and energy. The moral of this story: don't get ultra-competitive and blast past them if you can't make it stick! 

Since I'm here:

10 23:23
25 58:43
50 -
100 4:28:17
12h 235.49
24h 442.92 <- This is the one of which I'm most proud.


----------



## gds58 (26 Jan 2014)

Haven't raced for a few years now but used to mix it up between mainly time trials, road races and some track in that order.
PB's as follows:

10 miles: *19m 11s* on V718 (31.97 mph)
25 miles: *49m 04s* on H25/13 (30.57 mph)
50 miles: *1h 47m 01s* on F1/50 (28.03 mph - should have sprinted for a 1-46!!)
Medium Gear 25 (72"): *59m 45s *Cambridgeshire somewhere, non DC

All of these were on Dual Carriageways and were deemed to be 'fast' courses but I don't really care and I don't like to get onto 'discussions' about relative safety etc on different courses. There are merits and negatives for both. I'm just proud of what I achieved. The only one of these I won was the '10', the '25' was won by a certain Chris Boardman in 47m 17s and interestingly the first 11 riders beat 50 minutes! I cannot remember who won the '50' but I think it was one of my Leo Road Club team-mates, Stuart Dangerfield.

The one I'm most proud of is probably the '10' which on paper I wasn't the quickest and I drove 200 miles to Hull for it, got there with just 20 minutes before my start time, and then probably rode on pure adrenaline, took exactly a minute off my PB and beat the next nearest by half a minute! Went back to the same course a week later and did another '19' but not quite as quick.

I do miss the racing but I'm still enjoying my riding now and still taking out some training rides and dishing out some pain to a few younger riders. I can only ever dream of a return to the sort of form I had when I did these PB's though. Hope this is of some interest to somebody!


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jan 2014)

49 mins for 25


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> 49 mins for 25


You would be amazed at the distances TT'ers will travel to ride a 10 on the V718, quite literally hundreds of miles. The National 10 is being held on it this year and to qualify you will probably need a short 21 or a long 20, it could even be quicker than that, mental.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jan 2014)

Yeah, one of the lads on here who is bl00dy quick told me about a club rider that will only do fast courses, but won't do the local courses.

Vanity eh.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> You would be amazed at the distances TT'ers will travel to ride a 10 on the V718, quite literally hundreds of miles. The National 10 is being held on it this year and to qualify you will probably need a short 21 or a long 20, it could even be quicker than that, mental.



They probably won't want me then


----------



## gds58 (27 Jan 2014)

The 'Nationals' are sometimes a bit of an odd one in that a lot of the nations 'quick' riders will stay away and you end up with a very diverse field of riders. I do think though that the '10' will be different this year. It's on a superfast course and if the conditions are right some records could be broken, so I think it will attrack a higher than normal number of the 'fast guys'. I will predict that it will take a '17' to win it unless the conditions are really poor, but even then it will be won with an '18'. It's Mike Hutchinsons favourite 10 course but he'll have some stiff competition from the likes of Perrett and Bottrill. Pity they're not in the same team as they could do a '52' team time between them!


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> You would be amazed at the distances TT'ers will travel to ride a 10 on the V718, quite literally hundreds of miles. The National 10 is being held on it this year and *to qualify you will probably need a short 21 or a long 20*, it could even be quicker than that, mental.



You recon? I was thinking it would close on a short-mid 20 (the last standard open I raced closed on 21:26). I am going to ride the V718 a couple of times next year and hopefully get a short 20. Maybe better, power is up on last year already and I am not training hard yet and I am going to get a bit of a bike fit/aero position tune up from an aero guru and super fast man, when I reduce my brick factor, my times should fall 

I was convinced I could go <20:30 last time I raced there, but I had taken a week off the week before and had a proper clanger of a ride and blew at the turn.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Jan 2014)

TBH it's just a guess, but I'll bet the hype for it will start early and as the OP says Nationals are often poorly attended because they are not usually run on drag strips so many of the quick riders stay away, though what the heck a National has to do with riding a PB I have no idea. Very sad IMO.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> TBH it's just a guess, but I'll bet the hype for it will start early and as the OP says Nationals are often poorly attended because they are not usually run on drag strips so many of the quick riders stay away, *though what the heck a National has to do with riding a PB I have no idea.* Very sad IMO.



I guess the "occasion" can lend that little extra incentive. So even if you know you can't win, you get caught up in the hype and might go away with a nice new PB


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Jan 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I guess the "occasion" can lend that little extra incentive. So even if you know you can't win, you get caught up in the hype and might go away with a nice new PB


It will amuse me no end to see how many dns there are if the weather doesn't play ball, though of course in reality not funny and a bad advert for a National if that does happen.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jan 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> It will amuse me no end to see how many dns there are if the weather doesn't play ball, though of course in reality not funny and a bad advert for a National if that does happen.



If I can get a fast enough time in advance, I will enter and ride. shoot weather on that course is not good though given the spray from traffic so wouldn't be surprised if people say "not today" if the weather is gash.


----------



## endoman (28 Jan 2014)

Here was I thinking I wouldn't have to worry about qualification times again! Looks like some more trips to the V to knock a bit off will be in order. Good job it's only an hour away. National 10 is on a variant of the real quick course, with an extra bend and a slower finish. There's an event on it at end of March, will be a good indication as to times possible.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Jan 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> If I can get a fast enough time in advance, I will enter and ride. s*** weather on that course is not good though given the spray from traffic so wouldn't be surprised if people say "not today" if the weather is gash.


If the CTT had any bottle they would step in and stop it in those conditions, but that is another can of worms entirely and something we have been arguing about for years.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> 49 mins for 25



I reckon I could do a 10 miler in that time, with a tailwind and it was all down hill of course


----------



## CJMac (10 Feb 2014)

gds58 said:


> Haven't raced for a few years now but used to mix it up between mainly time trials, road races and some track in that order.
> PB's as follows:
> 
> 10 miles: *19m 11s* on V718 (31.97 mph)
> ...




If you don't mind me asking ... how old were you when you got those sorts of times and how old are you now? Impressive stuff though no matter what the age!


----------



## gds58 (10 Feb 2014)

CJMac said:


> If you don't mind me asking ... how old were you when you got those sorts of times and how old are you now? Impressive stuff though no matter what the age!



These were all done between May 1993 and September 1993 when I was 35 and I am now 55. Couldn't do those times now though!!


----------



## e-rider (11 Feb 2014)

gds58 said:


> These were all done between May 1993 and September 1993 when I was 35 and I am now 55. Couldn't do those times now though!!


those times back in '93 would have been very good indeed - you must be quite well known - who are you?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2014)

e-rider said:


> those times back in '93 would have been very good indeed - you must be quite well known - who are you?


I'm not a betting man, but if I were I'd put my money on somebody well-known in TT circles, born in 1958, with the initials GDS?


----------



## gds58 (12 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not a betting man, but if I were I'd put my money on somebody well-known in TT circles, born in 1958, with the initials GDS?


Well deduced Mr Holmes!! Even more information could be gleaned from the profile picture (dates back to 1992 I think!) which indicates being a former member of one of the best Time Trialling clubs in the UK, the Leo Road Club (now sadly no longer in existence) alongside such riders as Graeme Obree, Stuart Dangerfield, Zak Carr, Martin Pyne, Glenn Taylor and many other top 'testers' of the day. So however good my times were, winning races was never taken for granted as there were so many other superb time triallists around at that time and competition was always good. 
Thanks for the interest guys, I just like to mess around at Cyclo-Cross these days where nobody knows me and I can stay in the background! No pressure and big fun!
GDS


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2014)

Got it!


----------



## Brahan (15 Feb 2014)

gds58 said:


> Well deduced Mr Holmes!! Even more information could be gleaned from the profile picture (dates back to 1992 I think!) which indicates being a former member of one of the best Time Trialling clubs in the UK, the Leo Road Club (now sadly no longer in existence) alongside such riders as Graeme Obree, Stuart Dangerfield, Zak Carr, Martin Pyne, Glenn Taylor and many other top 'testers' of the day. So however good my times were, winning races was never taken for granted as there were so many other superb time triallists around at that time and competition was always good.
> Thanks for the interest guys, I just like to mess around at Cyclo-Cross these days where nobody knows me and I can stay in the background! No pressure and big fun!
> GDS



For anyone reading this who isn't sure about the efforts required to be quick.....

Tell us when you can hold 30 mph for 25 miles.


----------



## oldroadman (21 Feb 2014)

Fast is fast and class is class, whatever the discipline. The thing being that a class rider (GDS) would be beating others on any course, not just one of the "fast" courses, which makes the whole question of absolute times a bit odd. More to the point is that certain riders are sticking considerable time into other class riders, and for me the differentials are the important figures. Placings and differentials should determine who gets to ride in an oversubscrbed event like a national, not absolute time, which are a result of a combination of factors most of which (weather, traffic(!!), for example) are beyond a rider's control.
The bottom line is that if the championship was held on a "sporting" course with hills and corners, the same group of riders would tend to come out on top, possibly in a different order, but they would all be in the mix somewhere. Anyway it's hard to see past an on-form Alex Dowsett if he takes the start. The man has simply massive power outputs and can sustain it for quite long enough to do the job.


----------



## gds58 (23 Feb 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Fast is fast and class is class, whatever the discipline. The thing being that a class rider (GDS) would be beating others on any course, not just one of the "fast" courses, which makes the whole question of absolute times a bit odd....
> 
> The bottom line is that if the championship was held on a "sporting" course with hills and corners, the same group of riders would tend to come out on top, possibly in a different order, but they would all be in the mix somewhere.



Yes I think you're most definitely right, it was absolutely the case (with occasional exceptions) that you could generally predict the top 5 riders, maybe more, but on a 'Fast' course the times would be compacted and maybe only have a minute covering the first five to ten riders, whereas a 'Sporting' course or a hard day (weather) would tend to give a wider spread to the times.

Remember what the great Greg Lemond said when asked if 'winning got easier as you got fitter and stronger' to which he answered "It never gets easier, you just go faster"


----------



## gds58 (23 Feb 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Anyway it's hard to see past an on-form Alex Dowsett if he takes the start. The man has simply massive power outputs and can sustain it for quite long enough to do the job.



Alex (Dowsett) who lives near to me, has been out motor paced training with his mate Jack riding a Moped. Recently did 97 miles at over 27 mph average so I reckon he might be up for a bit of a crack at some fast time trials soon. Would love to see him crack comp record if he can match the form with the weather and the course! About 34.5 mph for 17 and a half minutes should do it!!


----------



## oldroadman (23 Feb 2014)

gds58 said:


> Yes I think you're most definitely right, it was absolutely the case (with occasional exceptions) that you could generally predict the top 5 riders, maybe more, but on a 'Fast' course the times would be compacted and maybe only have a minute covering the first five to ten riders, whereas a 'Sporting' course or a hard day (weather) would tend to give a wider spread to the times.
> 
> *Remember what the great Greg Lemond said when asked if 'winning got easier as you got fitter and stronger' to which he answered "It never gets easier, you just go faster*"


 
Spot on. I used to like the difficult courses in the dim and distant for the (very) few TT I ever rode in UK. Then as you get older it's still just as hard and you get slower again! Ah, well, I'll just carry on pottering about...


----------



## Brightski (14 Mar 2014)

22.00 for 10 miles

57.48 for 25 miles


----------



## oldroadman (14 Mar 2014)

Brightski said:


> 22.00 for 10 miles
> 
> 57.48 for 25 miles


Quite quick, well done. Now, who did you beat/get beaten by, and by how much? What sort of courses, a few hills and corners? Not knocking your rides, simply interested in the fixation on times and standard distances in this country.


----------



## Brightski (15 Mar 2014)

Drag strips, on the A1 they no longer use the courses I did those times on ..
Middle of the field as usual, you can be King of club 10s and Mr Nobody
In opens..


----------



## jowwy (17 Mar 2014)

Just did my first ever TT on standard road bike.

28.30 is my PB

Second TT this saturday


----------



## Brightski (21 Mar 2014)

Good going on a road bike, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## S610 (22 Mar 2014)

All in first season last year.
S45/10 elevation 470 feet-32.00
S6/10 elevation 187 feet-28.23
S45/19 elevation 940 feet- 1:06:30
All on road bike with TT bars (profile pic was from S45/19 meantioned)
Had a crash late summer resulting in a broken pelvis so not confident im going to break my PB's this year, but ill give it a go!


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Apr 2014)

10TT PB updated yesterday 

20:11 (actually covered the course in 19:59 but was late to the start line and by the time I got my warm up top off etc, I set off after the time keeper had said go!)


----------



## Brightski (19 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 10TT PB updated yesterday
> 
> 20:11 (actually covered the course in 19:59 but was late to the start line and by the time I got my warm up top off etc, I set off after the time keeper had said go!)


Well done Rob and bad luck at the same time..


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Apr 2014)

Brightski said:


> Well done Rob and bad luck at the same time..



Not bad luck, all my fault. Have to take that on the chin! Next time


----------



## Brightski (19 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Not bad luck, all my fault. Have to take that on the chin! Next time


Just had a look on ctt site top 100 nobody slower than a 21


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Apr 2014)

It wasn't a fast day either, head wind on the return leg, which is the longer leg.


----------



## oldroadman (19 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> It wasn't a fast day either, head wind on the return leg, which is the longer leg.


That's a very decent ride, and take nothing away from that. Preparation is everything, losing those 12 seconds will be a hard lesson. Your comment about a "fast" day, though, shows how random actual time can be. If the wind had been reversed, would you have gone faster - then so would everyone else in your peer group? It's really about who you beat, and fixed distance is not important, it's an old fixation of even older administrators at CTT who can't release themselves from the past. It's pointless to compare your very good ride with someone who achieves 22 minutes on a hilly and technical course in the pouring rain, yet CTT insist that's the comparison! Simply potty.
I'll be interested (and be going to have a look) at the BC championship which is the Thursday before the road champs at Abergavenny. Having seen the profile and distance, and noticing that the organisers have closed roads, it will be sure to compare rider against rider, with the only possible variable the weather. But if all the top riders are grouped in the last 30 minutes of each race, then that seems as fair as it can be. A proper top level TT, in my view.
Maybe if more organisers got away from the fixed distance (and time, 12 hours, what's that about...!!) then we would have a more interesting scene.
Right, that's it, Saturday duties call, which means off for a little amble round the local lanes.


----------



## HLaB (19 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 10TT PB updated yesterday
> 
> 20:11 (actually covered the course in 19:59 but was late to the start line and by the time I got my warm up top off etc, I set off after the time keeper had said go!)


It was only a club TT but one of the very good riders in the club left his start to the very last second. The marshal I think was waving him through but he made it in time, just, to stop for 5 secs.


----------



## Sharky (19 Apr 2014)

Last year on our evening 10 course, there was a level crossing which occasionally closed the road for a few minutes. It is about a mile into the course and when that happens, we ride back to the start and get pushed off again!


----------



## CJMac (23 Apr 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I did a similar time and had the same questions 4 or 5 years ago when I started TTing. The thing is, the only person you are racing is you. Did you ride as hard as you could? If so give yourself a pat on the back, you did great!!
> 
> I started with my aluminium road bike, later that year I added aero bars. This year I've bought an aero helmet and I'm going to buy a skin suit. In some ways its a bit of a waste as it will only make me faster by making me more aero, but as all the people quicker than me have these plus disc wheels, fancy bikes etc I'm hoping it will move me up the placings.
> 
> ...


 
Quick update:
I managed a 27:45 on a 10 mile segment that I set up (quite lumpy with a number of road turns at junctions and one set of traffic lights so not ideal) with clip on tri-bars and aero helmet a couple of weeks ago. Also managed a 28:29 on Easter Monday on a different 10 mile segment (again with a number of turns at junctions) with just my standard bike an no aero gear.

Are these decent times for someone who hasn't TT'd before? And should I be thinking about entering some local club events?

Cheers


----------



## Brightski (23 Apr 2014)

CJMac said:


> Quick update:
> I managed a 27:45 on a 10 mile segment that I set up (quite lumpy with a number of road turns at junctions and one set of traffic lights so not ideal) with clip on tri-bars and aero helmet a couple of weeks ago. Also managed a 28:29 on Easter Monday on a different 10 mile segment (again with a number of turns at junctions) with just my standard bike an no aero gear.
> 
> Are these decent times for someone who hasn't TT'd before? And should I be thinking about entering some local club events?
> ...


Yeh I would say, have a go at a few club 10s you might surprise yourself


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Apr 2014)

CJMac said:


> Quick update:
> I managed a 27:45 on a 10 mile segment that I set up (quite lumpy with a number of road turns at junctions and one set of traffic lights so not ideal) with clip on tri-bars and aero helmet a couple of weeks ago. Also managed a 28:29 on Easter Monday on a different 10 mile segment (again with a number of turns at junctions) with just my standard bike an no aero gear.
> 
> Are these decent times for someone who hasn't TT'd before? And should I be thinking about entering some local club events?
> ...



Do a time trial, or at least use a proper course!

No-one knows, your times can not be compared to others times, not even in the slightest, most crudest sense unless they adhere to the rules relating to TT courses (which I doubt they do if they are just Strava segments you knocked together), i.e. the proximity of start and end points, meaning courses tend to be circuits or out and back, not one way, down hill with the wind at your back!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (23 Apr 2014)

Unless you had a strong tail wind, 27.45 is good going on your own, whatever the course. It's very hard to motivate yourself to go fast for that many miles when no one's watching or stood waiting with a stop watch in their hand! 

So give a TT a go. All things being equal, I think you'd better that time.


----------



## endoman (23 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 10TT PB updated yesterday
> 
> 20:11 (actually covered the course in 19:59 but was late to the start line and by the time I got my warm up top off etc, I set off after the time keeper had said go!)



20:16 for me in same event, great time you did Rob despite your less than ideal start! Was tough coming back with that headwind. Happy that I'll deffo get in the National 10 now,


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Apr 2014)

endoman said:


> 20:16 for me in same event, great time you did Rob despite your less than ideal start! Was tough coming back with that headwind. Happy that I'll deffo get in the National 10 now,



Shame I didn't see you around the HQ, I don't recognise anyone outside of Cheshire, lol!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (24 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 10TT PB updated yesterday
> 
> 20:11 (actually covered the course in 19:59 but was late to the start line and by the time I got my warm up top off etc, I set off after the time keeper had said go!)



This happens to me every week. Judging by my times I must set off at least 4 minutes after the timekeeper says go!


----------



## HLaB (25 Apr 2014)

I'm consistently slower this year so far :-( The only thing I can put it down too as everyone else I know got PB's on one of these nights is that tri bars are making me slower about 25-30secs :-/
Whether it any good or not I've just took a punt on RALTech aero cover, hopefully that will lead to a pb, although it is a bit of a cheat if it does.


----------



## Waspie (25 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> I'm consistently slower this year so far :-( The only thing I can put it down too as everyone else I know got PB's on one of these nights is that tri bars are making me slower about 25-30secs :-/
> Whether it any good or not I've just took a punt on RALTech aero cover, hopefully that will lead to a pb, although it is a bit of a cheat if it does.



Do you adjust your saddle setup when you have the bars fitted? At first when I fitted my tri bars, the effect on my time was negligible until I got my saddle position sorted (well better at least).


----------



## HLaB (25 Apr 2014)

@Waspie I'm using my carbon bike but I put its saddle height to the same as my ti bike, its about 10mm lower than it was last year. What did you do, raise it? That could be worth a try, although I think a large part of it is lack of confidence on the tri bars :-/


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> @Waspie I'm using my carbon bike but I put its saddle height to the same as my ti bike, its about 10mm lower than it was last year. What did you do, raise it? *That could be worth a try, although I think a large part of it is lack of confidence on the tri bars :-/*



Doesn't sound that far fetched considering that a road bike and a TT bike are fundamentally different at the front end, with the TT bike being slacker to remain stable when weight is shifted forward, a road bike, which is already responsive is going to be a little more butt clenching with weight being shifted right forward.

I suppose you need to "practice" most likely. You will get comfortable with it in time.


----------



## Waspie (26 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> @Waspie I'm using my carbon bike but I put its saddle height to the same as my ti bike, its about 10mm lower than it was last year. What did you do, raise it? That could be worth a try, although I think a large part of it is lack of confidence on the tri bars :-/



I tried moving the saddle forward with limited success, so then I got the aluminium version of this which semed to make the bike feel so much better on the tri bars. Also used a beaten up old Planet X saddle rather than the normal road saddle. Much comfier when setting further forward on the saddle.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 May 2014)

Set a new 25 mile TT PB on Saturday, 51:58 (28.9 mph).


----------



## Brightski (21 May 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Set a new 25 mile TT PB on Saturday, 51:58 (28.9 mph).


Booom


----------



## frank9755 (7 Jun 2014)

I got one today. I'm not in your ballpark, Rob, but I was pleased with 57:25


----------



## Brightski (8 Jun 2014)

frank9755 said:


> I got one today. I'm not in your ballpark, Rob, but I was pleased with 57:25


Well done


----------



## frank9755 (16 Jun 2014)

263.9 in a 12-hour yesterday: PB and club record


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Jun 2014)

Top effort that  Nice one!


----------



## jowwy (16 Jun 2014)

frank9755 said:


> 263.9 in a 12-hour yesterday: PB and club record


Awesome effort fair play


----------



## jowwy (16 Jun 2014)

My new 10mile PB is 26:09


----------



## Spartak (17 Jun 2014)

First evening 10 of the season for me tonight on my clubs sporting course.

Managed a PB by 29 seconds !!!

25:47 finished 8th out of 16.

http://app.strava.com/activities/154753446


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2014)

Got a seasons PB tonight (OT 27:27); I was 4secs faster last year on that course without tri bars but it was also without hayfever and a dodgy calf I should have rested but when the weather is good  plus I might not have the time in a few weeks and I can rest then 
Steve Lampiere (Pro) was an amazing 20:59 tonight 
Still way behind my overall pb (26:06) on a slightly hillier course but with a ski ramp start and a meander back up rather than the steeper direct way you come down. Edit which ironically my first 10mile TT on that course, although I had done a 5 mile TT on the same course the week before and knew where the gains and loses were in the first half.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Jun 2014)

50 mile TT PB yesterday, by default since it was my 1st, 1:54:23 (26.2 mph?) and 3rd place 

Should get a ride on a quick 50 course with that... PB chasing


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jun 2014)

dr_pink got 2 PB's, one last weekend and one this weekend, 2:06:27 for 50 and 1:01:48 for 25. Neither on fast courses and to put it into perspective she finished 27th in the 50 mile TT out of 63, and 18th in the 25 out of 41 finishers.
On the subject of the 100 this Sunday in Cheshire, not particularly happy with the course changes especially the J18 M6 roundabout and the mini ones in Holmes Chapel [very poor road surface], We will have a recce on Saturday. It would be good if anyone in the area that is out that way on Sunday could give 2 CC'ers a cheer as they come past.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jun 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> dr_pink got 2 PB's, one last weekend and one this weekend, 2:06:27 for 50 and 1:01:48 for 25. Neither on fast courses and to put it into perspective she finished 27th in the 50 mile TT out of 63, and 18th in the 25 out of 41 finishers.
> On the subject of the 100 this Sunday in Cheshire, not particularly happy with the course changes especially the J18 M6 roundabout and the mini ones in Holmes Chapel [very poor road surface], We will have a recce on Saturday. It would be good if anyone in the area that is out that way on Sunday could give 2 CC'ers a cheer as they come past.



I am just about to plot the course actually, agree the mini islands are piss poor, I also don't like the idea of the little drag up into Holmes Chapel either. I am sure Dave did his best given the circumstances though.


----------



## frank9755 (29 Jun 2014)

I got a 50 PB this morning: 2:02:10. 
Was pleased to beat my previous best by 3.5 mins but it was a good course on a decent morning and most people got under two hours - so I should really have gone a bit faster!


----------



## Spartak (2 Jul 2014)

Last night I rode VC Bristol's Evening 10 TT.
Good conditions helped me gain a 5 second PB !

U102 from Iron Acton to Charfield roundabout & back.
Slightly undulating course.

http://app.strava.com/activities/160506169


----------



## jowwy (2 Jul 2014)

In last nights round 7 of the celtic league i was one second off a course PB in windy conditions so only managed a 26:51 - was a lil gutted at that as i was well rested, but first 5 miles into a headwind with a slight 1% gradient between miles 2.2 and 3.8 was really tough.........


----------



## oldroadman (2 Jul 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> dr_pink got 2 PB's, one last weekend and one this weekend,* 2:06:27 for 50 and 1:01:48 for 25. Neither on fast courses and to put it into perspective she finished 27th in the 50 mile TT out of 63, and 18th in the 25 out of 41 finishers.*
> On the subject of the 100 this Sunday in Cheshire, not particularly happy with the course changes especially the J18 M6 roundabout and the mini ones in Holmes Chapel [very poor road surface], We will have a recce on Saturday. It would be good if anyone in the area that is out that way on Sunday could give 2 CC'ers a cheer as they come past.



The important bit being the placing, relative to the peer group. Nothing wrong with those efforts at all.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Jul 2014)

oldroadman said:


> The important bit being the placing, relative to the peer group. Nothing wrong with those efforts at all.


Absolutely agree with all of that, the frustration takes two forms, she has little real training time and so a lot of her results can be attributed to a very efficient, smooth riding technique. The other irritating aspect is that her peer group have faster PB's because they ride on the A50 or A1 , unfortunately the seeding for Nationals [and we are currently waiting for the National 100 start sheet to come out] is based on fastest times, not on the course they were done on. This has a detrimental effect during the race because dr_pink has to get past slower riders and also it is difficult to compare her ride with her equals as they are all ranked higher and will be chasing her, much, much better to have at least some of your main rivals in front of you.
After saying all that I am very proud of her achievements to date, just got to get her ready for the 100 and 12 hour.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2014)

oldroadman said:


> The important bit being the placing, relative to the peer group. Nothing wrong with those efforts at all.



I agree with your point, on the most part, but how many times are you going to make the same point on this thread? It is a thread about TT PB's...



totallyfixed said:


> Absolutely agree with all of that, the frustration takes two forms, she has little real training time and so a lot of her results can be attributed to a very efficient, smooth riding technique. The other irritating aspect is that her peer group have faster PB's because they ride on the A50 or A1 , unfortunately the seeding for Nationals [and we are currently waiting for the National 100 start sheet to come out] is based on fastest times, not on the course they were done on. This has a detrimental effect during the race because dr_pink has to get past slower riders and also it is difficult to compare her ride with her equals as they are all ranked higher and will be chasing her, much, much better to have at least some of your main rivals in front of you.
> After saying all that I am very proud of her achievements to date, just got to get her ready for the 100 and 12 hour.



The start sheet is now out  See you there!


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I agree with your point, on the most part, but how many times are you going to make the same point on this thread? It is a thread about TT PB's...
> 
> 
> 
> The start sheet is now out  See you there!


She is not going to be overly happy, ranked nowhere as predicted with her rivals all chasing her down. p155ed off.
Edit, just had a text from her, not happy, something has to change.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2014)

I know, I tweeted her as soon as it hit my inbox, she wasn't pleased and rightly so. I also think my seeding is based on NQT (I'm on a 8 with Nick English chasing me down for 2 mins), oh well I haven't a chance of placing so little consequence to me, although for Dr Pink it is a much bigger deal!


----------



## oldroadman (2 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I agree with your point, on the most part, but *how many times are you going to make the same point on this thread? It is a thread about TT PB's...*
> 
> 
> 
> The start sheet is now out  See you there!



Sorry you are irritated by that, but PB are a pointless measure as conditions/courses vary. With the result that happens as described to Dr Pink. I do wonder if sometimes it's about "willy waving" and there are people who are prepared to risk everything riding up and down virtual motorways in a quest for a "fast" time. I agree with anyone who blames the system of field selection based on times - it's nonsense. However getting change from CTT (or RTTC as they were) must be like pulling teeth for anyone who tries to change things.
Not saying PBs are not a nice thing to have, but it's not everything.


----------



## gds58 (3 Jul 2014)

If you guys want to discuss the relative merits or otherwise of the current method of field selection and starting position then would it not be best done under a separate thread with an appropriate heading. This thread seems to have gone a bit off topic to say the least. It might also help if those that are criticising the current system were to suggest an easy workable solution that could be adopted by event secretaries. The current system has been in place for a long time and in fairness it only has a very small number of objectors which are almost always from the 'slower' riders. At the risk of opening a 'hornets nest' might I suggest that these people do one of two things (or both!) 1. Train harder or 2. Accept that occasionally you have to ride a 'Fast' course and get a decent time under your belt. Otherwise, quit moaning.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Jul 2014)

gds58 said:


> If you guys want to discuss the relative merits or otherwise of the current method of field selection and starting position then would it not be best done under a separate thread with an appropriate heading. This thread seems to have gone a bit off topic to say the least. It might also help if those that are criticising the current system were to suggest an easy workable solution that could be adopted by event secretaries. The current system has been in place for a long time and in fairness it only has a very small number of objectors which are almost always from the 'slower' riders. At the risk of opening a 'hornets nest' might I suggest that these people do one of two things (or both!) 1. Train harder or 2. Accept that occasionally you have to ride a 'Fast' course and get a decent time under your belt. Otherwise, quit moaning.



A simple system was suggested to me a while ago. Winner of any TT gets one point down to however many places (say 120?). 
When entering other races, best 10 results from the beginning of previous season to entry date are taken for a points total, lowest total gets in first. No need for risk taking in the traffic on some of the "fast" courses. A simple start, but a good one, and fairer as it relates peer placings. Not perfect, but seems to be a bit more reasonable than simply time which whilst an absolute is subject to far more variables with weather, traffic, course, etc. I hasten to add it's not my idea, personally I'm not bothered as I can't see the point of TT's week in and week out (something unique to this island), but whatever floats your boat....


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Jul 2014)

oldroadman said:


> A simple system was suggested to me a while ago. Winner of any TT gets one point down to however many places (say 120?).
> When entering other races, best 10 results from the beginning of previous season to entry date are taken for a points total, lowest total gets in first. No need for risk taking in the traffic on some of the "fast" courses. A simple start, but a good one, and fairer as it relates peer placings. Not perfect, but seems to be a bit more reasonable than simply time which whilst an absolute is subject to far more variables with weather, traffic, course, etc. I hasten to add it's not my idea, personally I'm not bothered as I can't see the point of TT's week in and week out (something unique to this island), but whatever floats your boat....



Who keeps a tally of the total? The rider? How easy is this to verify should the need arise or a query be raised? Given that at present many riders can't even write a time on a form correctly, will riders be filling it in correctly when adopting a more complicated system (especially when you start adding in things such as which types of event count toward which entries, for example club event results not counting toward National entries)?

That is before you even start to consider how highly dependant placing is on the quality and the size of the field in which you compete! I've been 2 mins clear of the rest of the field in a 10 before, yet been outside of the top 5 on other days, even on the same course, yet my times have been within +-10 seconds for both cases.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Who keeps a tally of the total? The rider? How easy is this to verify should the need arise or a query be raised? Given that at present many riders can't even write a time on a form correctly, will riders be filling it in correctly when adopting a more complicated system (especially when you start adding in things such as which types of event count toward which entries, for example club event results not counting toward National entries)?
> 
> That is before you even start to consider how highly dependant placing is on the quality and the size of the field in which you compete! I've been 2 mins clear of the rest of the field in a 10 before, yet been outside of the top 5 on other days, even on the same course, yet my times have been within +-10 seconds for both cases.


As I said, suggested to me a while ago. Simple, yes, workable and probably ends up complicated, yes and no.
As was once quoted "to every problem there is an obvious and simple solution, which is usually wrong!"


----------



## gds58 (4 Jul 2014)

oldroadman said:


> A simple system was suggested to me a while ago. Winner of any TT gets one point down to however many places (say 120?).
> When entering other races, best 10 results from the beginning of previous season to entry date are taken for a points total, lowest total gets in first. No need for risk taking in the traffic on some of the "fast" courses. A simple start, but a good one, and fairer as it relates peer placings. Not perfect, but seems to be a bit more reasonable than simply time which whilst an absolute is subject to far more variables with weather, traffic, course, etc. I hasten to add it's not my idea, personally I'm not bothered as I can't see the point of TT's week in and week out (something unique to this island), but whatever floats your boat....



Wow, I thought I said 'an easy and workable solution' this idea is anything but!! Like I said, 'quit moaning and train harder' simple solution, discernible results.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Jul 2014)

I could cry... just raced a 25, was on an average speed of 30.5 mph at 24 miles and feeling absolutely monstrous, then missed the sliproad down to the finish! Short 49, pissed away. After the extra distance and a short run back up the verge at the side of the road to the sliproad and soft tapping to the finish I clocked 52:18, 20 seconds slower than my current PB, I would have absolutely destroyed it and won the event by a 30-40 second margin! 49:20 worst case, 49:11 or quicker in all likelihood! GUTTED!


----------



## Spartak (9 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I could cry... just raced a 25, was on an average speed of 30.5 mph at 24 miles and feeling absolutely monstrous, then missed the sliproad down to the finish! Short 49, ****ed away. After the extra distance and a short run back up the verge at the side of the road to the sliproad and soft tapping to the finish I clocked 52:18, 20 seconds slower than my current PB, I would have absolutely destroyed it and won the event by a 30-40 second margin! 49:20 worst case, 49:11 or quicker in all likelihood! GUTTED!



Bad luck Rob3rt 8-(


I rode my clubs evening 10 tonight & on both laps was slowed by marshalls due to cars approaching a junction, could've PB'D if road had been clear, but just proves what a valuable job marshalls do 8-)


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

New 10TT PB. 25:29. Awesome


----------



## gds58 (12 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I could cry... just raced a 25, was on an average speed of 30.5 mph at 24 miles and feeling absolutely monstrous, then missed the sliproad down to the finish! Short 49, ****ed away. After the extra distance and a short run back up the verge at the side of the road to the sliproad and soft tapping to the finish I clocked 52:18, 20 seconds slower than my current PB, I would have absolutely destroyed it and won the event by a 30-40 second margin! 49:20 worst case, 49:11 or quicker in all likelihood! GUTTED!


A lesson to be learned here - spend less time looking down at your computer and more time looking forward (where you are going!) and then you won't miss the marshal directing you where to go! On this occasion you missed out on a landmark ride but some years ago a friend of mine lost his life by not looking forward in a TT and rode into a stationary vehicle at 30+ mph. I'd say you got away lightly on this one.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Jul 2014)

gds58 said:


> A lesson to be learned here - spend less time looking down at your computer and more time looking forward (where you are going!) and then you won't miss the marshal directing you where to go! On this occasion you missed out on a landmark ride but some years ago a friend of mine lost his life by not looking forward in a TT and rode into a stationary vehicle at 30+ mph. I'd say you got away lightly on this one.



Way to jump to conclusions. I was looking where I was going... There was no marshal, there was a marshal at the far turn and that was all.

It was ultimately my fault I went off course, not because I wasn't watching where I was going, but because I didn't know the course beyond Google streetview (1st time riding it)


----------



## Mr Bunbury (19 Jul 2014)

Gutted! BTDTGTTS, for the same reason, but never with such aggravating circumstances!


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I could cry... just raced a 25, was on an average speed of 30.5 mph at 24 miles and feeling absolutely monstrous, then missed the sliproad down to the finish! Short 49, ****ed away. After the extra distance and a short run back up the verge at the side of the road to the sliproad and soft tapping to the finish I clocked 52:18, 20 seconds slower than my current PB, I would have absolutely destroyed it and won the event by a 30-40 second margin! 49:20 worst case, 49:11 or quicker in all likelihood! GUTTED!



Unlucky mate.


----------



## Spartak (20 Jul 2014)

Local Open TT this morning only 10kms from home so cycled from home as part of my warm up. The temperature was already 20 degrees when I left home at 8:15.
Rode out along the A432 thru' Coalpit Heath & skirted around south Yate before reaching the Village Hall in Iron Acton, a relatively small field for this new event ( 35 riders).
The course has recently been adjusted, starting further up the Wooton Road & turning at Charfield roundabout.

Good conditions but I was unable to get a PB  24 seconds down with a time of 26:04. But did manage to beat my Vets. standard time !
To put my effort into context the winners time was 21:57 ................. 

Great coffee & cake back at HQ then a gentle pootle back home via Winterborne.

http://www.strava.com/activities/168295927


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jul 2014)

25 PB reduced to 51:14, not quite the short 49 I was on for the other week, but still a 44 second improvement.


----------



## montage (24 Jul 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 25 PB reduced to 51:14, not quite the short 49 I was on for the other week, but still a 44 second improvement.


what power out of interest?


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> what power out of interest?



Around 350W normalised. I'm still a little bit below my norm atm and faded on the return leg, still carrying some fatigue from the National 100 I guess, hopefully I will come good in time for the National 25.


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jul 2014)

All the competitors in Sunday's TT that dr_pink is doing will finish with the same time, guaranteed, unless they fail to finish which is entirely possible. If she finishes it will be a PB for certain .


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Jul 2014)

Well today's 10 was decidedly uncomfortable. Avg power was down due to the heat/humidity but I still managed a PB as there was zero wind (PB 23:12). I am a bit annoyed with that as I was on for a 22:XX but encountered traffic at the turnaround slowing me to a stop, so I think I lost a good 15-20sec with standing time and getting back up to speed. I hope the driver in front of me had their windows up as the air was pretty blue (she slowed and stopped completely even though there was no car coming from our right on the RAB...I think she was a new driver). Still, a new PB so I can't complain.

That 22:xx WILL be mine before then end of the yr.


----------



## montage (26 Jul 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Well today's 10 was decidedly uncomfortable. Avg power was down due to the heat/humidity but I still managed a PB as there was zero wind (PB 23:12). I am a bit annoyed with that as I was on for a 22:XX but encountered traffic at the turnaround slowing me to a stop, so I think I lost a good 15-20sec with standing time and getting back up to speed. I hope the driver in front of me had their windows up as the air was pretty blue (she slowed and stopped completely even though there was no car coming from our right on the RAB...I think she was a new driver). Still, a new PB so I can't complain.
> 
> That 22:xx WILL be mine before then end of the yr.



We've had Rob's power, what was yours out of interest (if I may inquire)?


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> We've had Rob's power, what was yours out of interest (if I may inquire)?



My normal threshold pwr over a 10 is about 300 normalized, but today I only managed 279 due to the heat & humidity, which had the effect of raising my HR, thus I couldn't push as much as I wanted too. Everyone I spoke to at the event said roughly the same, but there were some insanely fast times from the top riders, Matt Bottrill did an 18.25


----------



## Spartak (30 Jul 2014)

5 second improvement on my PB last night on my clubs Evening 10 course the U108b.

http://app.strava.com/activities/172621681


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Aug 2014)

10 mile PB update: 19:43 - cracked the 30mph barrier  30.3 mph average!


----------



## Hip Priest (25 Aug 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 10 mile PB update: 19:43 - cracked the 30mph barrier  30.3 mph average!



Fantastic. Well done! 

I've got two TTs left this season. Need to find 5 seconds to get a long 24. My aim at the start of the season was to get under 30 minutes, so I'll be chuffed to get under 25!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (25 Aug 2014)

Rob and I have much in common.

He can average 30mph for ten miles; I can average a very similar speed for about......10 seconds!


----------



## Spartak (25 Aug 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Rob and I have much in common.
> 
> He can average 30mph for ten miles; I can average a very similar speed for about......10 seconds!



so can I ......... downhill !


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Rob and I have much in common.


Me too - I have no difficulty in riding at 10 mph for 30 miles!


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2014)

I've got one TT left this year and it happens to be a 25, I know it's going to hurt like hell


----------



## Spartak (25 Aug 2014)

jowwy said:


> I've got one TT left this year and it happens to be a 25, I know it's going to hurt like hell



I've entered a 25 too .................. the R25/3L on Sunday 7th Sept.
If I get a start it will be my first solo 25


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 10 mile PB update: 19:43 - cracked the 30mph barrier  30.3 mph average!


Excellent  Ive only ever done that on rollers.
Used the non aero bike the other night but its more compact, bigger geared and I put a new BB in my road bike the other night and I managed a new course PB 27:08 on our 10; the local pro does 20:53.


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> I've entered a 25 too .................. the R25/3L on Sunday 7th Sept.
> If I get a start it will be my first solo 25


Were is that spartak


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> I've entered a 25 too .................. the R25/3L on Sunday 7th Sept.
> If I get a start it will be my first solo 25


Looks like we have entered the same 25miler spartak - see you there


----------



## Spartak (25 Aug 2014)

jowwy said:


> Looks like we have entered the same 25miler spartak - see you there



Have you got a start time yet ?


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> Have you got a start time yet ?


Not yet mate, entered around 3mths ago though


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Aug 2014)

That event, unless otherwise stated would close today at 6pm. Once the event has closed, the organiser will lay out the field and then send out start sheet. You won't see the start sheet for a good few days yet. Expect it around the 1st September.

Entering early doesn't improve chances of getting a ride as entries are selected based on past results, not a 1st come, first served basis. Entering very early can be counter productive IMO as it increases chance of the organiser misplacing your entry or forgetting it etc, depending how organised they are.


----------



## Sharky (26 Aug 2014)

Also, if you make any improvements on your entry form times, you are supposed to advise the organiser. This used to be more relevant when events used to have handicap prizes alongside scratch prizes, but they seem to have disappeared?
Are they still being used?

Keith


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Aug 2014)

Sharky said:


> Also, if you make any improvements on your entry form times, you are supposed to advise the organiser. This used to be more relevant when events used to have handicap prizes alongside scratch prizes, but they seem to have disappeared?
> *Are they still being used?*
> 
> Keith



Yes, in most events I have entered they have had handicap prizes. You only need to update the organiser if you improve your PB within a certain time window of the event closing I think. Although I normally tell them anyway, then it is up to them whether they take it into account.


----------



## jowwy (26 Aug 2014)

well hopefully as its a locally organised 25m TT with 120 spaces along with overflow spaces earlier in the day, i will get a ride. if not no biggy and will move onto the next one

don't need to put in updated times as its my first 25miler....doesnt look a bad parcour for the first one


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Aug 2014)

Not sure if that is the fast Welsh course everyone goes on about, but look at that gift hill.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Not sure if that is the fast Welsh course everyone goes on about, but look at that gift hill.


I thought that (non-HC) TT courses were loops to avoid any overall help from wind or hills ... 

I know that all competitors do the same course, but if they then go and compare their times on that course to other people doing a flat one, it would be like comparing apples and oranges!


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that (non-HC) TT courses were loops to avoid any overall help from wind or hills ...
> 
> I know that all competitors do the same course, but if they then go and compare their times on that course to other people doing a flat one, it would be like comparing apples and oranges!



The start and finish points must be within a certain distance to minimise geographical assistance. But some courses are right on the edge of this limit so you so get a benefit. Like the Levens 10 course where Wiggo set his comp record.

I've done fast courses but none with a big gift hill, Concrete mountain/Blythe Bridge is the closest to a gift hill I have been on, but you have to come back up the "hill" at the end!


----------



## jowwy (26 Aug 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Not sure if that is the fast Welsh course everyone goes on about, but look at that gift hill.


Thats the one rob3rt - as i havent even touched a bike in anger for 4wks due to holidays. I need all the help i can get


----------



## Spartak (27 Aug 2014)

jowwy said:


> well hopefully as its a locally organised 25m TT with 120 spaces along with overflow spaces earlier in the day, i will get a ride. if not no biggy and will move onto the next one
> 
> don't need to put in updated times as its my first 25miler....doesnt look a bad parcour for the first one
> 
> View attachment 54404



Hopefully I'll get a ride in the overflow event ..... so could be an early start !


----------



## jowwy (27 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> Hopefully I'll get a ride in the overflow event ..... so could be an early start !


Im sure if they are still accepting entries then you should get a ride


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> Hopefully I'll get a ride in the overflow event ..... so could be an early start !


No entry for me spartak - got the apologies but over subscribed email this morning, cut off points was upto an hour for a 25...........

So thats a 25mph average


----------



## Spartak (28 Aug 2014)

jowwy said:


> No entry for me spartak - got the apologies but over subscribed email this morning, cut off points was upto an hour for a 25...........
> 
> So thats a 25mph average



Nothing for me yet !


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Aug 2014)

jowwy said:


> No entry for me spartak - got the apologies but over subscribed email this morning, cut off points was upto an hour for a 25...........
> 
> So thats a 25mph average



That is pretty conservative cut off tbh, I have been knocked back more than once with a 57. It is hard to get in on fast courses for the 1st time. You should try to get a few rides on a slower course to get a time, then enter a faster course get a better time, then a faster course etc, eventually you will have a time that will get you in. Or do a club event where it is 1st come 1st served for entry on the line, or look for a middle markers (slowest or slower than xx:xx LTS) event to get a ride, get a time then enter normal opens.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> That is pretty conservative cut off tbh, I have been knocked back more than once with a 57. It is hard to get in on fast courses for the 1st time. You should try to get a few rides on a slower course to get a time, then enter a faster course get a better time, then a faster course etc, eventually you will have a time that will get you in. Or do a club event where it is 1st come 1st served for entry on the line, or look for a middle markers (slowest or slower than xx:xx LTS) event to get a ride, get a time then enter normal opens.


our club have only just started doing TT's, so only 10's at the moment - will look at more events for next year and get more under my belt. i really need a good winters worth of training under my belt to be fair


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2014)

jowwy said:


> our club have only just started doing TT's, so only 10's at the moment - will look at more events for next year and get more under my belt. i really need a good winters worth of training under my belt to be fair



According to Timetrialling.com forum ...... 280 entries for max of 240 riders !


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2014)

Yeh thats what my email said too


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2014)

jowwy said:


> No entry for me spartak - got the apologies but over subscribed email this morning, cut off points was upto an hour for a 25...........
> 
> So thats a 25mph average



Allegedly unsuccessful entries are emailed on the closing date !
So as I haven't heard anything yet I may get a ride 8-)

Not sure if I'll be able to manage a 25mph average though !!!


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2014)

Spartak said:


> Allegedly unsuccessful entries are emailed on the closing date !
> So as I haven't heard anything yet I may get a ride 8-)
> 
> Not sure if I'll be able to manage a 25mph average though !!!


Nice one


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2014)

Start sheet is out !

I'm reserve no. 16


----------



## Spartak (5 Sep 2014)

Spartak said:


> Start sheet is out !
> 
> I'm reserve no. 16


 
@jowwy Just received email from organiser I'm in 8-)

No. 103 in the main event.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2014)

Spartak said:


> @jowwy Just received email from organiser I'm in 8-)
> 
> No. 103 in the main event.


nice one spartak - ride it like you stole it and dont forget to report back on how it went


----------



## Spartak (8 Sep 2014)

So my first solo 25 went well could have probably paced it better but I'll learn ! The R25/3L is very fast with a great downhill on a smooth dual carriageway with a few roundabouts to negotiate. 
I beat my expectations finishing in a time of 1:00:46
As I was a reserve originally I was placed in the main event only 7 places in front of winner & new competition record holder Matt Bottrill who did it in a time of 45:43 !


----------



## jifdave (8 Sep 2014)

Spartak said:


> So my first solo 25 went well could have probably paced it better but I'll learn ! The R25/3L is very fast with a great downhill on a smooth dual carriageway with a few roundabouts to negotiate.
> I beat my expectations finishing in a time of 1:00:46
> As I was a reserve originally I was placed in the main event only 7 places in front of winner & new competition record holder Matt Bottrill who did it in a time of 45:43 !
> View attachment 55538
> View attachment 55539


was this the ride when dr hutch got run off the road?


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> was this the ride when dr hutch got run off the road?



Yes.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (9 Sep 2014)

What happened exactly? Haven't heard this.


----------



## jifdave (9 Sep 2014)

https://twitter.com/doctor_hutch/status/508698820323340288

https://twitter.com/doctor_hutch/status/508698950074138625


----------



## Spartak (10 Sep 2014)

10 mile : 00:24:05
25 mile : 01:00:46
50 mile : 02:17:57


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Sep 2014)

Last proper race of the season and a 50 mile PB: 1:44:57 (28.6 mph average)

So this season I am on:

10 mile: 19:43 (30.4 mph)
25 mile: 51:14 (29.3 mph)
50 mile: 1:44:57 (28.6 mph)
100 mile: 3:48:03 (26.3 mph)

As you can see, the 100 has a bit bigger drop off than it should have, which is quite dissapointing, reasons for this drop being threefold. 1) I had to ride a spare rear wheel which is not a disc wheel, therefore was an aerodynamic compromise from the word go 2) I didn't discover the issue with my disc until I was about to start my warm-up, so was pretty flustered and stressed and then obviously knew my performance was already compromised by not riding the best kit, don't underestimate how much of an effect this sort of thing can have when it is on your mind when setting off for ~4 hours of maximum effort 3) I chaffed to high heavens and had to sit up for temporary relief at some points. The combination of 2-3 probably contributed a fair deal to being 12W down on my target power and obviously the aero implications of sitting up too.

I've got a GP Des Gentleman's 2-up 25 (one rider must be a vet, the other a senior, the younger rider must do 24 miles on the front, towing the vet, then in the last mile the vet must come through and ride the last mile on the front) next weekend, for a fun end to the season (bar the Xmas 10TT we always have in our district), should be a cruise for me, not sure about for the older bloke who has to stick on my wheel until the final mile though


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I've got a GP Des Gentleman's 2-up 25 (one rider must be a vet, the other a senior, the younger rider must do 24 miles on the front, towing the vet, then in the last mile the vet must come through and ride the last mile on the front) next weekend, for a fun end to the season (bar the Xmas 10TT we always have in our district), should be a cruise for me, not sure about for the older bloke who has to stick on my wheel until the final mile though


I like that idea!


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I like that idea!



It was pretty fun, in the end, we won with a Vet standard time of +16:22 (actual time 57:44, my 2-up partner was 70 years old!).










I couldn't stay for the presentation as my friends were in the World Masters track so went to support them, but above is my 2-up partner being presented with the trophy

_Photo Credits: Ken Norbury_

My season is over now, just a load of aero testing in the next few weeks mixed in with getting in plenty of time, should have a good position dialled within a couple of weeks then will train in that position over the winter 

The mega prize fund yesterday should just about cover my coaching qualifications too so in the coming months, may just be offering some cheap CC rates


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> It was pretty fun, in the end, we won with a Vet standard time of +16:22 (actual time 57:44, my 2-up partner was 70 years old!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent result!

So, you have changed your focus a bit this year then Rob? I remember you really getting into the HCs last season and thought you would be attacking them again now. I was expecting to watch you take part in the Cragg Vale event in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Oct 2014)

I've always been more of a time triallist, but can climb long climbs pretty good. The shorter the climb, the poorer my relative performance gets.

This time round, I did too many longer events toward the end of the year (BDCA100 + Manchester Wheelers 50) to have the kick needed for the HC's and if I can't do it properly, I generally won't do it. Although I probably could have done well on Snake Pass and Cragg Vale.

Last year I did 10's and 25's all year then a few weeks before the HC's started to work on short duration power and didn't need to worry about the last few TT's of my season as it took care of itself, but this year because my late season TT's were longer distances you can't train for doing 100 mile TT's and train properly for 3 minute efforts, nor can you train for 3 minute efforts and hope the 100's will take care of themselves.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> It was pretty fun, in the end, we won with a Vet standard time of +16:22 (actual time 57:44, my 2-up partner was 70 years old!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roger Wren? He is a bit of a legend.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Oct 2014)

Aye, I raced with Roger as my team mate


----------



## Jerry Atrik (4 May 2015)

Finally cracked my PB over 10 miles from last year . Down to 26-12 from 26-47 . Chard Wheelers event held on the S26/R10 course . Must have been the new speedsuit LOL .


----------



## Bomber69 (13 May 2015)

Completed my first TT last Sunday (50 mile), on a Giant Defy 5 8spd using tri bars for the first time and done it in 2:36:02, was quite pleased with that considering almost everyone else was on a TT bike (although I did see one bloke on a trike and he was flying!!). Looking back 50 miles probably wasn't the best one to do for my first one but I enjoyed it, even though the riding position took a bit of getting used to and i'm looking forward to beating my time on the next one, hopefully on a better suited bike!!


----------



## jifdave (13 May 2015)

Did my first official 10 last night. 
Did a very disappointing 29:28 on a rather windy course. 

I have previously done just over 28 mins on an out an back course on my own(verified by strava ) but I'm told that's a fast course. 

I have been off the bike and work for over a month with a worn disc and fracture in my facet joint.... And it was windy.... And I've got lots of excuses. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/303296382 Finished 8 out of 10, hopefully by my next one I'll hope to go under 28 mins


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 May 2015)

jifdave said:


> Did my first official 10 last night.
> Did a very disappointing 29:28 on a rather windy course.
> 
> I have previously done just over 28 mins on an out an back course on my own(verified by strava ) but I'm told that's a fast course.
> ...


Don't beat yourself up about the time, it is taking part that counts. That is better than evens so a good place to start from.


----------



## Justinslow (13 May 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Don't beat yourself up about the time, it is taking part that counts. That is better than evens so a good place to start from.


And you can try and beat your time next time out!
Doing my second run of our local clubs 10 tomorrow night having now completed all four courses, so hoping I can improve on my first effort! Weather is not looking great however, with light rain forecast all afternoon/evening.


----------



## totallyfixed (23 May 2015)

Dr_pink is competing in the famous Anfield 100 this Bank Holiday Monday, up against some very good women, fingers crossed the wind isn't too strong. Not a fast course but same for everyone. Good luck dr_pink, she is off at 7.19am, have to be up at 3.30am to get to Shropshire .


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Dr_pink is competing in the famous Anfield 100 this Bank Holiday Monday, up against some very good women, fingers crossed the wind isn't too strong. Not a fast course but same for everyone. Good luck dr_pink, she is off at 7.19am, have to be up at 3.30am to get to Shropshire .


Yes, good luck dr_p!

I imagine that she finds windy conditions very tough, being of such small stature?


----------



## totallyfixed (24 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, good luck dr_p!
> 
> I imagine that she finds windy conditions very tough, being of such small stature?


50kg wet through does not fare well into a head wind .


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2015)

Interesting sometimes reading back an old/ resurrected thread. I went back to the old carbon frame on our Thursday night course. I refitted my 53/39 my ti bike has a 50/34 which I fitted for LBL and I haven' bothered to refit the 52/38 which I set my course pb on, 27.08. I think the higher gearing helps I got a seasons pb of 27.27. I had a bit of a poor start but was motoring after the first climb. Held my hr at 95% for the first climb and it worked well so I tried it again on the last, I think I held back too much and I should have attacked it more. So I think a pb will be doable but maybe not this week, yesterday I fitted aerobars (bar end shifters) and a forward post and they'll take some getting used too :-/


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2015)

Did my first 10-mile TT today on the V924 course at Brotherton.

I'm happy enough with a 27:21 given it was on the magnesium Carrera that I commute on. Got cramp at 7 miles but was OK shortly after.

Oh, and the winner stopped me and mentioned the Carrera. Apparently he'd won a range of races including the Yorkshire road championships on the same frame. It's rare because there were very few made, mostly for the Halfords team.

I always thought it was quite quick


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (24 May 2015)

DCLane said:


> Did my first 10-mile TT today on the V924 course at Brotherton.
> 
> I'm happy enough with a 27:21 given it was on the magnesium Carrera that I commute on. Got cramp at 7 miles but was OK shortly after.
> 
> ...



If I'd done a 10 mile TT on my bog standard yellow Carrera, I'd still be out there!


----------



## Hip Priest (25 May 2015)

I broke the 25 minute minute barrier the other week with a 24:47. 

Still lots of room for improvement as I'm a few stone overweight and ride a standard road bike with clip-ons.


----------



## HLaB (30 May 2015)

Ive added a couple of new TT rides PB's although they are funny distances compared to the 10milers :-/

PCC10 27:07, Freuchie 10 26:06 (First and only go);
PCC2 Up 16.7miles 45:53;
PCC 22.3miles 1:02:09


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2015)

HLaB said:


> Ive added a couple of new TT rides PB's although they are funny distances compared to the 10milers :-/
> 
> PCC10 27:07 26.27, Freuchie 10 26:06 (First and only go);
> PCC2 Up 16.7miles 45:53;
> PCC 22.3miles 1:02:09



Put a forward seat post on (put me more over the bb) and some integrate TT bars, smashed the PB tonight https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/794212518


----------



## Justinslow (4 Jun 2015)

Well done! Did my local 10 last week and smashed mine too by over 2 minutes https://www.strava.com/activities/313686445
26.33
Did one of our 8 milers tonight and pb'd that aswell https://www.strava.com/activities/318338928 
21.33 things going well!


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2015)

Got 25:00 for a 10 tonight at Tring . Dammed that 1 second and it would have been a late 24


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jun 2015)

25, nice one, I hope to get into the 25's on our 10 as the season progresses!
Got our "hilly" 13 tomorrow night, just hope the wind isn't too bad as hoping to improve my time on that one!


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> 25, nice one, I hope to get into the 25's on our 10 as the season progresses!
> Got our "hilly" 13 tomorrow night, just hope the wind isn't too bad as hoping to improve my time on that one!


I hope to get a 25 at Hillingdon by the end of the season . I'm 27:32 there . That started at 30 , 28:45 , 27:32
I got a 31 something at Gt Missingdon and took the handicap . That was 11.4 miles Then this one at Tring .
Sundays is at Gt Missingdon again but the other way I think . At least I know that course . Tonight I think I lost a good few seconds at the roundabouts . It was marshalled and I drove the course before hand but its not the same when you're riding for the first time .


----------



## Justinslow (11 Jun 2015)

I did the 13 mile hilly course tonight, improved my time by 1.14 with a 35.53, the quickest time was 32.21 so I'm still a good 3 and a half minutes off the best! But, I got crippling cramp half way round in both calf muscles. I had to roll off and cruise best I could, occasionally standing up trying to stretch my legs and use different pedalling techniques, I honestly thought I'd have to bail out, it just wouldn't "go away". However, I guess after a mile or so it started to subside a bit and I managed to push on and complete without it coming back like it had done before. That's the first time that has happened and I can't really explain it, it could be lack of hydration but I thought I'd drunk enough, or too small a warm up, or just pushing too hard to start with coupled with a rather large hill that I tried to blast up, perhaps I tried too hard.
So to improve my time even with the cramp issues was ok, just wonder what might have been!


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Jun 2015)

27:25 at Missenden , this mornings TT . PB around Richmond park this afternoon and I've put on half a stone since starting TT's that I have been trying to put on for the last few years


----------



## HLaB (18 Jun 2015)

HLaB said:


> Ive added a couple of new TT rides PB's although they are funny distances compared to the 10milers :-/
> 
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 Freuchie 10 26:06 (First and only go);
> PCC2 Up 16.7miles 45:53;
> PCC 22.3miles 1:02:09


Had to alter that again, despite conditions being less than ideal and being stopped by a marshal at the blind corner I set another PB  https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/807972425


----------



## Sharky (24 Jun 2015)

It's been a few years since my last true PB for a 10, but now get a lot of satisfaction from dipping inside my Age Standard and last night was a pretty good night and managed a plus 0:26 secs. Not my best age std, but each year it gets harder and pleased that I have ticked the target for this year and still riding after some 48yrs since my first 10!

Have a lot of admiration for some of the good oldies who manage pluses of 4 and 5 minutes.


----------



## Spartak (24 Jun 2015)

Managed a seasons PB on my clubs evening 10 last night. 

26:57 on the sporting UC108 course. 

Had no warm up & Garmin turned off after 1 km so didn't have my 'Virtual Partner' !


----------



## Justinslow (25 Jun 2015)

25.34 on our B/10/39 10 mile club TT tonight, beat my best by 59 seconds! Quickest time was 22.30 ish (can't quite remember). Wanted to get in the 25's so well pleased with that.
Edit, quickest was 22.34 - course record pace.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> 25.34 on our B/10/39 10 mile club TT tonight, beat my best by 59 seconds! Quickest time was 22.30 ish (can't quite remember). Wanted to get in the 25's so well pleased with that.


Nice one ! I want a 25 at Hillingdon but one of the faster riders told me it took him 3 years to get it . I'm still aiming for it by the end of the season though .


----------



## Justinslow (26 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Nice one ! I want a 25 at Hillingdon but one of the faster riders told me it took him 3 years to get it . I'm still aiming for it by the end of the season though .


One of my mates got a 25 flat last time out when I was a marshal, which got me thinking I could get into the 25's myself. Pretty much perfect conditions last night, loads of pb's around. Not sure how I could go a lot quicker than that, it was a proper effort, but I will try again next week (different course though) temperature forecast is 29 degrees next Thursday!


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Not sure how I could go a lot quicker than that,!



By getting aero  Pointy hat time


----------



## Justinslow (26 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> By getting aero  Pointy hat time


I am looking........
My speed average 23.6 mph
Winners speed 26.8 mph


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jun 2015)

Have a look on the http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/ . There are always second hand bits going in the for sale section .


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Have a look on the http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/ . There are always second hand bits going in the for sale section .


Cheers, haven't seen that forum before.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Cheers, haven't seen that forum before.


Some very helpful people on there .


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Some very helpful people on there .


Ebay hat purchased! This time trial business is an expensive habit, and I'm trying to do it on the cheap!


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jun 2015)

2:28:21 for my first 50 . I hurt like hell !


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> 2:28:21 for my first 50 . I hurt like hell !


I know nothing about 50's but that sounds pretty good to me based on 20 in 1 hour?


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jun 2015)

I lost lot of time on the last five miles . I hit a hill at 45 miles and my legs just said no more . I really was in pain . That lasted on the downhill and I just couldn't get my speed up so I could ease off a bit and use the down hill as a recovery . Then it seemed to ease off on the last mile . It wasn't a great time but it was my first 50 so something to work on .


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I lost lot of time on the last five miles . I hit a hill at 45 miles and my legs just said no more . I really was in pain . That lasted on the downhill and I just couldn't get my speed up so I could ease off a bit and use the down hill as a recovery . Then it seemed to ease off on the last mile . It wasn't a great time but it was my first 50 so something to work on .


I've just been out and tried pushing on a 40 and had the same issue legs just run out of steam with about 5 to go, was running at an average of over 21 mph for probably 25-30 miles then it drained down to just over 20mph. How the big boys keep up averages of over 25 I don't know!
https://www.strava.com/activities/335004997


----------



## screenman (28 Jun 2015)

The fast lads are over 30mph.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jun 2015)

1st place was 1:54:24  That was an average speed of 26mph and I was 20 . Top speed 33mph and I was 31 . All according to strava so may not be 100 % correct !
My legs still hurt BTW but I can now get off the sofa without rolling onto my front


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> The fast lads are over 30mph.


If they could average over 30 on the route I just took then fair play! They probably could actually, we are only playing at it!


----------



## screenman (28 Jun 2015)

Dowsetts 34+ makes you think, but of course that was only a 10. Along with his 28 average in the nationals this week, that on the very lumpy Wolds hilly roads. Awesome to see.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jun 2015)

I'm thinking of installing a grill in my van so the fast people can get on with cooking bacon sarnies for when the slow ones get back


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Jun 2015)

A mate of mine had an overall average of 27mph for a 50, 100 and a 12 hour combined. He is a tad quicker than most though.......


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> If they could average over 30 on the route I just took then fair play! They probably could actually, we are only playing at it!


I quite enjoy watching the fast guys go by . Its a pleasure to be on the same course as them and watching them teaches me . When they start after me it also pushes me to try and hold them off for as long as I can . I was surprised I held the winner off for 10 miles and remember thinking Ben hasn't passed me yet . Then he did


----------



## Justinslow (2 Jul 2015)

8 mile short course tonight, very warm, beat my time by 33 seconds with a 20.30, only 5 seconds off a couple of pukka TT bikes, so obviously well pleased. Still haven't got a proper hat, bought one off ebay and it was too small so returning it.
https://www.strava.com/activities/337744015
24.1 mph average, my best so far!


----------



## Justinslow (3 Jul 2015)

Got a mention in the clubs monthly newsletter again!


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> 8 mile short course tonight, very warm, beat my time by 33 seconds with a 20.30, only 5 seconds off a couple of pukka TT bikes, so obviously well pleased. Still haven't got a proper hat, bought one off ebay and it was too small so returning it.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/337744015
> 24.1 mph average, my best so far!


Have a TT helmet for sale if your interested........its a giro


----------



## Justinslow (3 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> Have a TT helmet for sale if your interested........its a giro


Looking for a medium, what you got?


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2015)

Its a medium/large


----------



## Justinslow (3 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> Its a medium/large


Do you know the size range? I'm somewhere around 56, tried a BBB tribase 51 - 56 and it was tiny.


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Do you know the size range? I'm somewhere around 56, tried a BBB tribase 51 - 56 and it was tiny.


Is 56 - 61 will send you a pic when i get home later today


----------



## Justinslow (3 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> Is 56 - 61 will send you a pic when i get home later today


Ok cool!


----------



## Replican (6 Jul 2015)

Been doing club 10's for a few years now using a standard road bike with clip ons. First effort was a 29:29 and I have brought this down gradually each year. This year i have added a forward facing seat post, tri-spoke front and 101mm rear wheels. My PB was set at the end of last season which was a 25:58. It took me a few rides to get used to the new set up. Did 26:04 then followed that with a 26:34 on a very windy evening. Did my first ever 25 on the D25/8e and did a 1:04:48 which came as a real surprise as i'd set myself a target of 1:12:00. Followed this up 4 days later at the 10 with a 24:48 and last thursday a 24:45. Hoping to get nearer to the magic Evens before the end of the season.


----------



## Justinslow (6 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> Have a TT helmet for sale if your interested........its a giro


All sorted thanks now mate, the guy I returned the small one to had a bigger met "pac vii" for sale in the correct size, un used, so I snapped that up while I was there!


----------



## jowwy (6 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> All sorted thanks now mate, the guy I returned the small one to had a bigger met "pac vii" for sale in the correct size, un used, so I snapped that up while I was there!


sorry justin - i'm in the middle of moving house and it totally slipped my mind about the helmet - glad you got sorted though


----------



## Justinslow (6 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> sorry justin - i'm in the middle of moving house and it totally slipped my mind about the helmet - glad you got sorted though


That's ok mate, just luck he had another and he only lived 15 miles away so I took the other one back in person last night rather than post and he showed me the met. Hope your house moving is not too stressful!


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2015)

HLaB said:


> Ive added a couple of new TT rides PB's although they are funny distances compared to the 10milers :-/
> 
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06 Freuchie 10 26:06 (First and only go);
> PCC2 Up 16.7miles 45:53;
> PCC 22.3miles 1:02:09



After disappointing ride last week I lowered my bars by 25mm and set a new pb. Didn't quite push hard enough so I reckon I can improve on that further.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jul 2015)

You look like you have room to come down a fair bit . My pads are 75mm lower than when I first started in January . Ive also added a longer -20* stem but that was from advice given to me for me . It may not be for you . 
Well done on the PB !


----------



## Justinslow (10 Jul 2015)

Another 8 mile short course last night, another pb but we've had such good racing conditions and it being my first year means I've improved on every course on every ride, if we get a windy night or I reach my maximum that could all change!
https://www.strava.com/activities/342553979
Anyway 20.57 on 8 mile @ 23.4 mph, didn't feel that great, had a short warm up which didn't help, and was blowing like a good un pretty soon, so to knock off 36 seconds was nice.....
Oh and used the pointy hat for the first time, on a short course not sure how much that would have helped but it felt ok.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Jul 2015)

Well the un thinkable happened, did a practice run on the 10 TT course and was 6 seconds slower with pointy hat! Must try harder!


----------



## HLaB (14 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Well the un thinkable happened, did a practice run on the 10 TT course and was 6 seconds slower with pointy hat! Must try harder!


I practice with a heavy standard front wheel rather than my lighter deep section wheel, a saddle bag, a water bottle and my aero helmet vent open, so hopefully I have an excuse to go slower but that's probably not worth the 2 minutes slower tonight; my excuse it was a relaxed test of a new position (ave hr = 81%max and ave pb hr = 93%max) and I was very cautious of the wet roads


----------



## Justinslow (15 Jul 2015)

HLaB said:


> I practice with a heavy standard front wheel rather than my lighter deep section wheel, a saddle bag, a water bottle and my aero helmet vent open, so hopefully I have an excuse to go slower but that's probably not worth the 2 minutes slower tonight; my excuse it was a relaxed test of a new position (ave hr = 81%max and ave pb hr = 93%max) and I was very cautious of the wet roads


Yes I did have pump, saddle bag, lights and a full 750 ml bottle on board, but I just get the feeling I'm nearing my limit now! Probably no more big jumps of time coming on the 10 course.
Got the 13 mile hilly course Thursday night, last time I suffered cramp so I'm hoping for a big time improvement this time!


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yes I did have pump, saddle bag, lights and a full 750 ml bottle on board, but I just get the feeling I'm nearing my limit now! Probably no more big jumps of time coming on the 10 course.
> Got the 13 mile hilly course Thursday night, last time I suffered cramp so I'm hoping for a big time improvement this time!


No way near your limit , you only started this year !


----------



## Justinslow (15 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> No way near your limit , you only started this year !


Yeah I know, I mean in terms of big jumps and this year, all the top guys at our club were doing my times a few years ago, so can definitely improve over the coming years just like they did!


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Jul 2015)

26:41 at Hillingdon tonight . That's 1 minute 1 second better than my PB . Two more to go this season and I'm going to get a 25


----------



## Brad123 (16 Jul 2015)

I got talked into doing a TT a few weeks ago Thursday my first 1. A flat course with Didcot Phoenix. I’ve got a Triban 3 with clip-ons.
I enjoyed it and will join the club next year to do TT and will start training for it
Any way my time was 26:19 course CC241 Fairmile - 10 miles
Very happy with that time have done no training presides commuting to work.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Jul 2015)

13 mile "hilly" course tonight, full aero apart from the bike, thought I'd blown my chances by doing 40 miles last night at over 20 mph - felt a bit stiff this morning. Anyway, beat my time by 1.03 with a 34.50 so well pleased with that and came in 5th out of 18, winning time was 31.45 so still a million miles away from that!


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2015)

HLaB said:


> Ive added a couple of new TT rides PB's although they are funny distances compared to the 10milers :-/
> 
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06 Freuchie 10 26:06 (First and only go);
> PCC2 Up 16.7miles 45:53;
> ...



After a reshuffle due to road works PCC ran the Rimes cup on two laps of their 10miles course; unfortunately there's a busy road in the middle and I had to stop but given it was the first time Ive done the distance it was a PB  55:37 was my OT


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jul 2015)

HLaB said:


> After a reshuffle due to road works PCC ran the Rimes cup on two laps of their 10miles course; unfortunately there's a busy road in the middle and I had to stop but given it was the first time Ive done the distance it was a PB  55:37 was my OT


Hows the position moving going and what have you done ?


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Hows the position moving going and what have you done ?


I went for a bike fit with an ex pro. He's lowered the saddle 5mm but at the same time lowered the stem to its lowest possible and fitted one thats angled downwards 45Deg. He's also brought my ski poles together more. Its a lot more aero so I'm going the same speed or slightly faster for less effort tonight was my second fastest for a ten but there was another 10.6miles after that. The position would be vastly superior if I had the guts to stay in it on bends and downhills :-/


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jul 2015)

That's pretty much what I did to mine over time with advice rather than a bike fit . What size cranks do you have ? I have 165 and can keep going around corners . Although I notice that the fast guys lay off on the corners and still go faster than me . That may be something to look at for me as it could be a rest section before the flat .


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> That's pretty much what I did to mine over time with advice rather than a bike fit . What size cranks do you have ? I have 165 and can keep going around corners . Although I notice that the fast guys lay off on the corners and still go faster than me . That may be something to look at for me as it could be a rest section before the flat .


172.5mm cranks


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Jul 2015)

HLaB said:


> 172.5mm cranks


Give them a go on corners , you will be surprised how upright you are . I always thought I was low down and nearly touching my knee until I watched other riders while stood on a corner . Watching other riders really helps . I take the camera along as it helps me aswell as them .


----------



## Justinslow (18 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Give them a go on corners , you will be surprised how upright you are . I always thought I was low down and nearly touching my knee until I watched other riders while stood on a corner . Watching other riders really helps . I take the camera along as it helps me aswell as them .


It's funny, I always thought I was leaning over a lot round a roundabout on our 10 course, untill I watched other fast riders when I was marshalling, they were not leaned over at all so therefore me being slower was also not leaned over. Made me realise I could push a bit more round corners!


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2015)

Corners are probably where I lose most time on TT's; especially this one :-/


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jul 2015)

What got me thinking about it was someone else that wasn't able to ride at my first TT . He said to go and watch the corner as you can save 2 seconds on it according to his stats . So we did .
11 laps is 22 seconds faster if you have the guts to go for it . Most riders don't go for it on corners .


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jul 2015)

HLaB said:


> Corners are probably where I loose most time on TT's; especially this one :-/


Yeah I'd be thinking about keeping safe on that one


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2015)

2nd ever 10TT 27:20. I'm dead chuffed as I would have loved 27:30. There was quite a bit of wind as well, I'll say that added 20 seconds of time ;-)


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> It's funny, I always thought I was leaning over a lot round a roundabout on our 10 course, untill I watched other fast riders when I was marshalling, they were not leaned over at all so therefore me being slower was also not leaned over. Made me realise I could push a bit more round corners!



That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jul 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> That doesn't make any sense.


Why doesn't it make sense?
I had a perception I was leaning over a lot, but watching other people take the same line has shown me that my perception of lean angle and actual lean angle are different. 
Talk about splitting hairs


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Why doesn't it make sense?
> I had a perception I was leaning over a lot, but watching other people take the same line has shown me that my perception of lean angle and actual lean angle are different.
> Talk about splitting hairs


It made sense when I read it again


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jul 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> It made sense when I read it again


Granted, my use of the English language has somewhat degenerated over the last couple of decades...........


----------



## Justinslow (23 Jul 2015)

Local club B10/39 10 TT tonight, PB was 25.34 now it's 25.08.
Tantalisingly close to a 24, 9 bloody seconds!
Felt a bit lousy all week to be honest, went out Tuesday night for a quickish ride and felt flat, like nothing in the tank. So to PB can't be bad, just hoped to get into the 24's, one more try on that course this year........


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Local club B10/39 10 TT tonight, PB was 25.34 now it's 25.08.
> Tantalisingly close to a 24, 9 bloody seconds!
> Felt a bit lousy all week to be honest, went out Tuesday night for a quickish ride and felt flat, like nothing in the tank. So to PB can't be bad, just hoped to get into the 24's, one more try on that course this year........



Hill training for me to get my 25 on my local 10 . I have 2 more goes at it this season and plan to sprint up box hill this weekend . I may well die at the top but I'm going to give it a crack !


----------



## Justinslow (23 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Hill training for me to get my 25 on my local 10 . I have 2 more goes at it this season and plan to sprint up box hill this weekend . I may well die at the top but I'm going to give it a crack !


That's how I felt tonight at the end, you just have to turn yourself inside out don't you! I just ran out of oomph, the winning time was 22.02 a new course record


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2015)

HLaB said:


> Ive added a couple of new TT rides PB's although they are funny distances compared to the 10milers :-/
> 
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, NCCC10 26.24, Freuchie 10 26:06 (First and only go);
> PCC2 Up 16.7miles 45:53;
> ...



Added a course PB  on the Newark Castle CC Flawborough course (the PCC one was cancelled at the last minute so I tried the NCCC one). Lost fair
bit at junctions (giving way) but was pleased at a 26.24 on my first go.


----------



## Justinslow (30 Jul 2015)

8 mile short course again tonight, hadn't ridden since Sunday, would have probably gone out Monday or Tuesday but just didn't get time for one reason or another so thought it might be interesting to see how I do with several days rest for tonight's (Thursday) TT.
Gave it the beans as usual and got back checking my I phone Strava (I don't use a garmin yet) found it said I was over 30 seconds slower - not impressed, as it felt quite quick to me. Anyway the stop watch doesn't lie so was relieved to post a 20.16, 14 seconds quicker than my last (best) time. Gawd knows what happened to my Strava to be so far out.
My time put me 5th overall out of 21 starters with a winning time of 18.44.
Overall pretty pleased with that time with several pukka TT bike scalps! Got a standard crankset to fit replacing my compact so hopefully can gain a bit of speed down the slopes (where I tend to lose a lot spinning out in top gear trying to click up for another gear or two).
https://www.strava.com/activities/357497643 (strava includes warm up and down)


----------



## HLaB (30 Jul 2015)

HLaB said:


> Ive added a couple of new TT rides PB's although they are funny distances compared to the 10milers :-/
> 
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, NCCC10 26.24, 26.13, Freuchie 10 26:06 (First and only go);
> Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50, Kings Cliffe 10 27.47 (No tt bars) Rollers 10 (Inches that is) 20.00
> ...


The PCC 10 was cancelled again so I had another go at the NCCC Flawborough 10 and set a course PB, 26.13. A lot of time to be gained there, you can see clearly the three give way junctions and really bad bend where I stop pedalling :-/.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> 8 mile short course again tonight, hadn't ridden since Sunday, would have probably gone out Monday or Tuesday but just didn't get time for one reason or another so thought it might be interesting to see how I do with several days rest for tonight's (Thursday) TT.
> Gave it the beans as usual and got back checking my I phone Strava (I don't use a garmin yet) found it said I was over 30 seconds slower - not impressed, as it felt quite quick to me. Anyway the stop watch doesn't lie so was relieved to post a 20.16, 14 seconds quicker than my last (best) time. Gawd knows what happened to my Strava to be so far out.
> My time put me 5th overall out of 21 starters with a winning time of 18 something (can't remember, will edit when posted on the club site)
> Overall pretty pleased with that time with several pukka TT bike scalps! Got a standard crankset to fit replacing my compact so hopefully can gain a bit of speed down the slopes (where I tend to lose a lot spinning out in top gear trying to click up for another gear or two).
> https://www.strava.com/activities/357497643 (strava includes warm up and down)


I changed my 52/38 for a full compact for LBL but my TT times were down by over 30secs on last years PB. I then swapped bikes back to a standard 53/39 (I made other changes too, forward post and TT bars) and I knocked over a minute and a half off the early season TT's.


----------



## Justinslow (31 Jul 2015)

HLaB said:


> I changed my 52/38 for a full compact for LBL but my TT times were down by over 30secs on last years PB. I then swapped bikes back to a standard 53/39 (I made other changes too, forward post and TT bars) and I knocked over a minute and a half off the early season TT's.


Pretty much everyone else seems to be running standard set ups, just a couple of road bikes like mine on compacts. Studying strava segments (like you do) tells me I'm slow down slopes! I just hope I'm not going to screw up my gearing for when the road goes upwards! I run a 9 speed 11 - 23 so will be dropping to the little ring up front when the hill gets serious, something I don't have to do at the moment unless it's really steep/long.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Pretty much everyone else seems to be running standard set ups, just a couple of road bikes like mine on compacts. Studying strava segments (like you do) tells me I'm slow down slopes! I just hope I'm not going to screw up my gearing for when the road goes upwards! I run a 9 speed 11 - 23 so will be dropping to the little ring up front when the hill gets serious, something I don't have to do at the moment unless it's really steep/long.


You'll be fine, some folk will spin faster with a compact but not me or the fast folks :-) I'm running a 9 speed 11-24 (its actually a 10 speed 11-25 but the 25 is disabled to stop my dérailleur rubbing against the disc cover) and I've never felt the urge to drop to the 39t and the two courses I do regularly are up and down. Only TT where I had to drop to the wee ring was this one and I think it was justified. Oh I can add that to my pb list as it was the only time I did it, love to do it again though  I can remember being caught by my minute man, then realising I better start using tri bars and pedal


----------



## Justinslow (6 Aug 2015)

New 53/39 crank fitted hoping for improvements, unfortunately suffering from a sore throat and the beginnings of a cold, wasn't expecting much from tonight's 13 mile "hilly" TT. Hadn't ridden since Sunday, hoping the rest might do me some good!
Was amazed to post a 33.50, one full minute improvement over my best time and set the 3rd fastest time of the night out of 22 starters, my best result to date! Winning time was 30.59, so I've still got a lot of work to do!
Not sure how much of this can be attributed to the crank - it definitely helped down the hills!
https://www.strava.com/activities/362741405


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Aug 2015)

Just got back from my clubs 25 . My first 25 mile TT 1:11:54 http://www.strava.com/activities/364767192/overview 
I used my heart rate to judge my riding on this as a test and found I managed to go as hard as my legs could all the way around with out getting out of breath . It was like a light bulb being switched on .


----------



## Justinslow (13 Aug 2015)

Short course again tonight, just over 8 miles, bit damp and fairly strong wind helping on the way out but hindering coming home. Improved my time by 15 seconds with a 20.42 coming in 5th out of 25, winning time was 19.24.
The itch to get a TT bike is getting worse.........


----------



## iggibizzle (15 Aug 2015)

Think il start entering a few tt's next year. Getting capable of holding 20mph or just over for decent periods. Only started cycling last summer. Tt is the area of cycling that interests me the most. Just man and bike and a clock.


----------



## Justinslow (15 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Think il start entering a few tt's next year. Getting capable of holding 20mph or just over for decent periods. Only started cycling last summer. Tt is the area of cycling that interests me the most. Just man and bike and a clock.


Careful, it grabs hold if you and becomes an obsession


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Careful, it grabs hold if you and becomes an obsession


Well said  I splashed out on a tt bars and a forward post this season got me a minute of my pb, I'm now debating a 2nd hand tt bike Ive been offered or buying a frame and transferring the bars brakes and gears over winter, may have to buy a new chainset (Im unsure if the campag is an italian bb, if so that go for a shimano and it mean new derailleur and shifters) and the pimp in me would probably get a new saddle to match


----------



## iggibizzle (15 Aug 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Careful, it grabs hold if you and becomes an obsession



Yep I can tell already  I've put clip on bars and some decent wheels on a carerra tdf I had as a 3rd choice bike. It cost me about £130 all in so far. I was already a bit too stretched out on it but with the bars on it feels perfect size. Good cheap way to get used to the position and the speed.


----------



## Justinslow (18 Aug 2015)

Took my mates Moda TT bike out for a lap of our clubs 10 course on Sunday, replacing my usual road bike.
Beat my best by 18 seconds bringing my pb to 24.50.
It wasn't the groundbreaking improvement I was expecting from a pukka TT bike but probably to be expected.
I was not on peak performance as had been out for a few beers the night before (although still gave it everything I had)
Just stepping onto a TT bike for the first time shows what a world of difference it is to a relaxed roadie. The riding position was so extreme head down bum up that it was pretty uncomfortable and I could barely see where I was going due to the angle of my neck. We only raised the saddle to suit me and didn't alter anything else so the stem and bars were as low as they could go, the tube had been cut and there was no room to adjust up.
So all in all wasn't a bad effort given the bike wasn't at all set up for me, we'll see if I can improve again this Thursday on my own bike.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Aug 2015)

Probably not the best way to test and compare a tt bike but you know that . The set up on mine is very comfortable for me . Sometimes all i think i'm missing is a cup holder for a tin of beer


----------



## Justinslow (18 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Probably not the best way to test and compare a tt bike but you know that . The set up on mine is very comfortable for me . Sometimes all i think i'm missing is a cup holder for a tin of beer


Yeah it just kind of came up, and it was my birthday the day before (hence the beer) Was nice to try one though, if I had my own I would drop the bars steadily over time and try and get used to it before using it anger!


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Aug 2015)

I'd love a go on one. Trying a tt loop tonight. A local club has started doing strava based tt's. They put one up each week and then publish the leaderboard after the week is up. Then onto another course. Good for me to get into competing with others but do it when I get time. Will be integrating it into my commute home  might do well so long as the proper fast boys don't get involved!


----------



## Justinslow (18 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> I'd love a go on one. Trying a tt loop tonight. A local club has started doing strava based tt's. They put one up each week and then publish the leaderboard after the week is up. Then onto another course. Good for me to get into competing with others but do it when I get time. Will be integrating it into my commute home  might do well so long as the proper fast boys don't get involved!


Good luck, doing it on your own takes a lot of motivation, doing it on a night when there are a lot of other riders - and you can chat about it before and after helps a lot, I find it hard to push myself to the limit when on a practice run. But it all helps and will make you faster!


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Aug 2015)

Yep want to do some 'proper' time trials in the near future. Just using this as a good way of getting up to pace. It's gone a bit windy though as is usual on the fylde Coast. And as usual the last 5 miles will be bang into it


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Aug 2015)

Do it backwards


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Aug 2015)

Did it. Not sure why it's 9.6 miles, but did it in 27.57. 21mph average even with that headwind for the last part. Last couple miles felt like 20.


----------



## Justinslow (18 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Did it. Not sure why it's 9.6 miles, but did it in 27.57. 21mph average even with that headwind for the last part. Last couple miles felt like 20.


Sounds a good effort!


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> Did it. Not sure why it's 9.6 miles, but did it in 27.57. 21mph average even with that headwind for the last part. Last couple miles felt like 20.


Nice one ! Now get a number on your back and do a real one before the season is over  Theres still time to get a few times to work on over the winter .


----------



## HLaB (18 Aug 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Took my mates Moda TT bike out for a lap of our clubs 10 course on Sunday, replacing my usual road bike.
> Beat my best by 18 seconds bringing my pb to 24.50.
> It wasn't the groundbreaking improvement I was expecting from a pukka TT bike but probably to be expected.
> I was not on peak performance as had been out for a few beers the night before (although still gave it everything I had)
> ...


Nice going , I tried a pukka tt bike last week too, although I was 39secs down. It was a stinking night though and most folks were 30secs down but there was a pb by my mate to win it Probably a good thing or I might have made a costly purchase  Looking at the stats though, I was only 5secs slower for the first 2.5miles into the wind and 15s faster for the next two & half , with a side, but only the same for the tail wind,it had a 50t and I reckon its not as good on a long downhill with a tail wind. It all fell apart in the last 1/4 uphill into a headwind and my wheel at some point stated rubbing.

Hopefully set a new pb by default in a few weeks, Ive entered an open. Doesn't look a fast course though, so I expect a course pb rather than a 10miles pb


----------



## iggibizzle (19 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Nice one ! Now get a number on your back and do a real one before the season is over  Theres still time to get a few times to work on over the winter .



yes I definitely want to! Just don't know where to start really. Do any of you have any form of speed readout on your bars? I don't have anything. I just go by feel. Suppose I could do with one. Or at least a hr monitor.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> yes I definitely want to! Just don't know where to start really. Do any of you have any form of speed readout on your bars? I don't have anything. I just go by feel. Suppose I could do with one. Or at least a hr monitor.


Yes , got a Garmin but i also go on feel .


----------



## iggibizzle (19 Aug 2015)

A garmin would also come in handy to follow the route. There was a moment yesterday where i had to slow, whip my phone out and look at the map. Probs cost me 20 seconds. No good


----------



## Justinslow (19 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> yes I definitely want to! Just don't know where to start really. Do any of you have any form of speed readout on your bars? I don't have anything. I just go by feel. Suppose I could do with one. Or at least a hr monitor.


I don't use anything yet, just my I phone to record the ride, was looking at garmins, but not ready to stump up the £150ish for a 500 and all the bits just yet! So I'm riding blind, not even a speedo.


----------



## iggibizzle (19 Aug 2015)

Same here. I just download the ride after and see what I've done.


----------



## fimm (19 Aug 2015)

27:52 on a course my triathlon club use. First time under 28 minutes. Chicked all the men except one speed merchant who did 24 (that's really fast for that course - it is 4 laps and has a hill in it). I think speed is coming from more confident bike handling as much as from improved fitness.


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2015)

Am doing this one Sunday.http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/event/963
http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/events

23-08-2015 CC London F10/25 25.00 Miles IE Tan £7.50 This is the one the links are not working for some reason.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Aug 2015)

derrick said:


> Am doing this one Sunday.http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/event/963:wacko:


The link doesn't work for me


----------



## iggibizzle (19 Aug 2015)

Me neither. Do you just turn up at these things?


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Aug 2015)

TT's are normally entry on the line. Rock up to the car park where you sign on pay a few quid and off you go at the start time they give you. To make it simple a lot of TT's will start on the hour and your number will correspond to your start time past the hour, so if you get number 14 you will probably be off 14 minutes past. The first few places may be reserved for the guys riding from the organising club. It may be worth emailing the club just to be on the safe side. Most have websites confirming rules dates sign on times etc.


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2015)

There you go get signed up. 

http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/


----------



## Justinslow (19 Aug 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> TT's are normally entry on the line. Rock up to the car park where you sign on pay a few quid and off you go at the start time they give you. To make it simple a lot of TT's will start on the hour and your number will correspond to your start time past the hour, so if you get number 14 you will probably be off 14 minutes past. The first few places may be reserved for the guys riding from the organising club. It may be worth emailing the club just to be on the safe side. Most have websites confirming rules dates sign on times etc.


To enter our clubs TT's you have to be a member of a bike club, not necessarily our club. For the open ones (there's a couple each year) I think you have to sign on a few weeks before the event......


----------



## iggibizzle (19 Aug 2015)

I am a member of a bike club. And British cycling. It's just the club I'm in doesn't deal with them. Thanks for the info Derrick. Il see what's about locally


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Aug 2015)

You can also enter and pay via rider HQ . Its good to get an account with them to make sure you get a place if its an event you really want to do .
http://www.riderhq.com/


----------



## Justinslow (20 Aug 2015)

Tonight's 10, windy, little bit of drizzle going out, took it steady hoping to get blown back as coming home theres a hill to negotiate. Felt slow, but tried hard to keep the effort up. Things did indeed get better coming home and I managed to improve my time with a 24.29 coming in 5th out of 22 riders, winning time was 22.41.
I improved by 39 seconds over my last TT on this course, I had posted a 24.50 using my mates moda TT bike in a practice run, so was well pleased to beat that time with my regular steed - the trusty ventura!
The two riders in front of me in the clubs championship failed to improve so I've also managed to leapfrog them into first place with one round remaining!
https://www.strava.com/activities/373523139


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Aug 2015)

That's me who just followed you on strava. Great speed


----------



## Justinslow (20 Aug 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> That's me who just followed you on strava. Great speed


Cheers, The strava feed includes my warm up as it was just off the I phone that I started in the car park and the faffing about waiting to start! The segment that was the actual TT was the "lav b10/39 TT".


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Aug 2015)

Yep been looking through. Great stuff. As you can see from mine I do a lot of miles. But as I'm getting faster and faster i want to compete in some form. And this seems the best way. Had my 1st rest day today for about 7 weeks. Will be interesting to see I'm any quicker after a small rest. Might try the loop nearer to me tomorrow. But as usual the weather looks nasty.


----------



## HLaB (22 Aug 2015)

Justinslow said:


> I don't use anything yet, just my I phone to record the ride, was looking at garmins, but not ready to stump up the £150ish for a 500 and all the bits just yet! So I'm riding blind, not even a speedo.


I like the look of that new Garmin 25, same as the 500 but in a smaller and slightly cheaper package; the slight drawback is the battery being smaller only lasts 8hours.


----------



## moo (23 Aug 2015)

HLaB said:


> I like the look of that new Garmin 25, same as the 500 but in a smaller and slightly cheaper package; the slight drawback is the battery being smaller only lasts 8hours.



As a hooked TTist you'll probably invest in a power meter at some point  (prices are coming down). Unfortunately, the Garmin 25 has no support for them.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Aug 2015)

Got a PB of 1:10:25 for a 25 this morning . There was a nasty headwind that seemed to go in both directions  How does it do that !


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (23 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Got a PB of 1:10:25 for a 25 this morning . There was a nasty headwind that seemed to go in both directions  How does it do that !



It's just a malicious b*stard out to get you.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Aug 2015)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> It's just a malicious b*stard out to get you.


It was ! I started talking to it on the way back and told it it was supposed to be my farking tail wind , but it didn't listen .


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Aug 2015)

Out of interest how many TT's do people normally do per season ? I think ive done about 18 so far . 2 - 25's , 1 - 50 and the rest in 10's .


----------



## Justinslow (23 Aug 2015)

I've done 17 club TT's from our 4 courses of 2 x 8, 10, and 13 miles, marshalled another and one remaining. A load of us are doing a 3 up team 25 in September.


----------



## HLaB (23 Aug 2015)

moo said:


> As a hooked TTist you'll probably invest in a power meter at some point  (prices are coming down). Unfortunately, the Garmin 25 has no support for them.


Yip, Id forgotten about that :-)


----------



## HLaB (23 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Out of interest how many TT's do people normally do per season ? I think ive done about 18 so far . 2 - 25's , 1 - 50 and the rest in 10's .


16 for me; an unlucky 13 tens, a 2 up, a 17miler and a 20.5miler.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2015)

i only did 4 this year - 2 x10's pb on the second one - 2 x 15's pb on the second one.........then illness and injury took over, during that period i bought another house and thats now taken over....

be back next season though


----------



## SWSteve (1 Sep 2015)

4th ever TT got a PB 26.45. Slightly annoyed as I wasn't dead, but I was 20 seconds quicker than my previous fastest. 

How is it that it's blowing a gale when you're out, and as soon as you stop the air is still


----------



## SWSteve (1 Sep 2015)

It's also the final TT of the clubs season, so now a wait until next May. I think it's time to get out with the local running club instead.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's also the final TT of the clubs season, so now a wait until next May. I think it's time to get out with the local running club instead.


Just do other clubs TT's


----------



## SWSteve (1 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Just do other clubs TT's



Not a bad idea, but it's cross season again on Sunday, so I think I'll be doing those at weekends instead


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Not a bad idea, but it's cross season again on Sunday, so I think I'll be doing those at weekends instead


Dressing ?


----------



## moo (2 Sep 2015)

Make your own number and do the TT route whenever. The number is crucial tho


----------



## jowwy (2 Sep 2015)

I have all 3 of our clubs TT routes downloaded to me turbo trainer, so i can simulate them during winter training


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (4 Sep 2015)

jowwy said:


> I have all 3 of our clubs TT routes downloaded to me turbo trainer, so i can simulate them during winter training



Masochist!


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2015)

Got myself an overall 10miiles tt pb, 26.04 on the NCCC Flawborough course (still a whopping 3 minutes behind the winner )



HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, NCCC10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 Freuchie 10 26:06 (First and only go);
> Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50, Kings Cliffe 10 27.47 (No tt bars) Rollers 10 (Inches that is) 20.00
> PCC2 Up 16.7miles 45:53;
> PCC Rimes Cup 20.6 miles TT 55:37;
> PCC 22.3miles 1:02:09.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2015)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Masochist!


All time triallers are lol


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2015)

jowwy said:


> All time triallers are lol


Not ALL


----------



## Justinslow (5 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Not ALL


Ouch!!!!


----------



## SWSteve (6 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Not ALL



WHY IS HE BLEEDING


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> WHY IS HE BLEEDING


Because he puts sandpaper on his saddle 

Caption under the photo ....



> Tony Martin after the final time trial of the Vuelta al Pais Vasco 2014. Tony sticks skateboard grip tape (like sandpaper) to the top of his saddle to keep him in the perfect aerodynamic position. Unfortunately, it tends to eat through his shorts - sometimes too far.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Sep 2015)

I guess Tramadol eases the pain


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Sep 2015)

what i don't understand is why he doesn't stick the tape to his shorts and let the saddle take the damage .


----------



## iggibizzle (9 Sep 2015)

Decided I'm going to wait until next year and get entering events. Build a bit more power up over winter. Day in day out in those Blackpool winds is great for strength 
Had another crack at a local course tonight. Very unusually the wind was blowing quite stiffly toward the coast, so for a change, the 2nd half of it was wind assisted. I got a pb at 29.02, but I didn't find it any easier having a tailwind in 2nd half rather than the 1st. I was on a 40 year old steel bike rather than my faster more modern bikes too. And I've been churning out 250miles plus for months on end with little rest. Legs a bit lead like. Nasty little course as it ends on 3 separate little climbs. Getting better


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Sep 2015)

Well done on the PB !


----------



## iggibizzle (10 Sep 2015)

Cheers. Will come down each time I try it I recon. Maybe I'd shave a couple mins off if I did it after a rest day. Problem is I've probably only had about 4 all year  then again maybe I wouldn't. Best to just keep doing what I'm doing and see what happens after winter


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Sep 2015)

Rest is a major part of training for racing . If you have tired legs there's no point in racing . 
I think thats the mistake i have been making for my first season . Every ride was at race pace and then i would go and race . I was constantly tired but the buzz of it kept me going . This was pointed out to me by a mate who is also TTing .
I have my first open event in a few weeks and have changed the type of training rides to slow and steady for most of them . I feel alot fresher and will hopefully get a good result ( if i get into the event )


----------



## iggibizzle (10 Sep 2015)

This year my main target is to cycle 10,000 miles. My 1st full year cycling and I'm sticking to my target. Will hit 8000 later today. Going faster has come with the fitness and just wanna see how fast I can keep going. Next year il do a bit more resting and see how I get on


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Sep 2015)

Looks like i got in to my first open event


----------



## Justinslow (12 Sep 2015)

Hopefully got a 3 up team TT this Sunday and a 10 open the next Saturday!


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Sep 2015)

Are you doing any more this year ? I feel knackered and i'm missing doing my leisure riding so think the next will be my last TT this season . I may do a 10 or hill climb if it comes up but not intending too .


----------



## Justinslow (12 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Are you doing any more this year ? I feel knackered and i'm missing doing my leisure riding so think the next will be my last TT this season . I may do a 10 or hill climb if it comes up but not intending too .


Just the two mentioned and that will be that! Both opens, the 3 up a bit of fun as we haven't trained together much, and the solo for a last crack at a pb on a 10! 
I feel I want to keep the form going and not stop just yet!


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Sep 2015)

For anyone in the area dr_pink of this manor will be racing against Dame Sarah Storey in the Cat & Fiddle hill climb a week tomorrow, she also raced her last weekend on Long Hill, unfortunately it takes a while to get a 12hr tt out of your legs so not yet on best form. Should be a great watch though


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Sep 2015)

I will try to get out for that. Will give her some encouragement going up the climb. Hopefully the wind on the Cat won't be the 20mph head wind we got on Friday going to see the Tour of Britain in Buxton. I know it makes no difference to the race result but knocked about 3 mins of my normal tempo climb of it, bit draining.


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Sep 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I will try to get out for that. Will give her some encouragement going up the climb. Hopefully the wind on the Cat won't be the 20mph head wind we got on Friday going to see the Tour of Britain in Buxton. I know it makes no difference to the race result but knocked about 3 mins of my normal tempo climb of it, bit draining.


That would be brilliant, will let you know her race number mid week in case you can make it. If it is a strong head wind she will likely go backwards as her and the bike together only weigh 54kg.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Sep 2015)

Dr_pink's start time is 11.03 and Sarah Storey is 11.24. There are 15 women entered, all good climbers, most are local to the area. I will be riding up about 10 mins ahead of dr_pink and aim to stop and cheer her on about 300m after the last sharp right hander where the final climb kicks up which is around 2 miles from the finish might go a little higher than that if time allows. Easily recognisable as wearing a cap. BTW someone at the side of the road cheering a competitor on gives them a real boost. We will be at the HQ at least 1 hour before her start time if you want to call in there first, this is located at Kings School, Fence Ave not far below the start.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Sep 2015)

Good luck @dr_pink


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Sep 2015)

PB by 2 1/2 mins this morning on a 25 mile TT H25/2 1:08:43 . Training time now to go under the hour next season !


----------



## busdennis (20 Sep 2015)

after what I thought was going to be a disappointing season ive managed to improve both my 10 and 25 mile TT PB's in the last 2 weeks 21:21 and 59:16 respectively
sub 21 and 59 next year is the plan


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Sep 2015)

busdennis said:


> after what I thought was going to be a disappointing season ive managed to improve both my 10 and 25 mile TT PB's in the last 2 weeks 21:21 and 59:16 respectively
> sub 21 and 59 next year is the plan


Nice one ! They are good times anyway , how long have you been TT'ing ?


----------



## Justinslow (20 Sep 2015)

Team TT today, ECCA E22/24 just over 24 miles, 3 up, tough tough race.
Probably the hardest I've ever ridden, my two team mates, both good riders, one on a TT bike were a job to stay with let alone when it was my turn up front! Riding and keeping with other riders particularly if they are slightly better than you is hard going as it takes you out of your comfort zone. We did it in 59.08 @ 24.6mph and came 5th out of 15 teams, our other club team did it in 1.00.35, so we won the bragging rights! My first open and my first longer distance TT (previous longest 13 miles), our warm up was quite short and I think I suffered for it, it took a long while for my breathing to settle down as the early pace was hot. I honestly wondered how I would finish, but I did, legs ache now though!


----------



## Justinslow (20 Sep 2015)

busdennis said:


> after what I thought was going to be a disappointing season ive managed to improve both my 10 and 25 mile TT PB's in the last 2 weeks 21:21 and 59:16 respectively
> sub 21 and 59 next year is the plan


Yeah getting under the hour on a 25 on your own good effort, not easy! And the 21.21 top 10 mile time! Takes lots of work, a lot of talent and decent kit.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Sep 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Team TT today, ECCA E22/24 just over 24 miles, 3 up, tough tough race.
> Probably the hardest I've ever ridden, my two team mates, both good riders, one on a TT bike were a job to stay with let alone when it was my turn up front! Riding and keeping with other riders particularly if they are slightly better than you is hard going as it takes you out of your comfort zone. We did it in 59.08 @ 24.6mph and came 5th out of 15 teams, our other club team did it in 1.00.35, so we won the bragging rights! My first open and my first longer distance TT (previous longest 13 miles), our warm up was quite short and I think I suffered for it, it took a long while for my breathing to settle down as the early pace was hot. I honestly wondered how I would finish, but I did, legs ache now though!


You think your warm up was tough , i did mine on the M40  ( i got a bit lost )


----------



## Justinslow (20 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You think your warm up was tough , i did mine on the M40  ( i got a bit lost )


Lol no the warm up wasn't tough, just very short, we ran out of time as we were chatting too much after signing on! 
Then the early pace of the TT was tough, hadn't really got up to speed - bit of a shock.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Sep 2015)

First open solo 10 TT today on the EACC B10/44 course, seven from our club made the hour trip to compete, so had a nice feel to it. It was a straight main road course to a roundabout and back fairly flat. Thought it would be quick but wasn't really. Still managed a PB of 24.19 and third of the seven from our club, 23rd out of 54 overall, so not too bad considering my first open and my first year and on a cheap roadbike! Winning time was 20.33 for gawds sake


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Sep 2015)

Next year we will smash them mate


----------



## Justinslow (26 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Next year we will smash them mate


Ha ha yeah, but you know what that will take, hours on that bloody turbo, a really strong winter training! (And hopefully a TT bike )


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Sep 2015)

Justinslow said:


> First open solo 10 TT today on the EACC B10/44 course, seven from our club made the hour trip to compete, so had a nice feel to it. It was a straight main road course to a roundabout and back fairly flat. Thought it would be quick but wasn't really. Still managed a PB of 24.19 and third of the seven from our club, 23rd out of 54 overall, so not too bad considering my first open and my first year and on a cheap roadbike! Winning time was 20.33 for gawds sake


That Bungay course is very deceiving, looks like it ought to be quick, no hills but the drags are subtle and the slightest wind seems to be magnified on there, mind you the top riders are fast wherever and the gap gets wider between them and the rest the harder the course. Well done.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> That Bungay course is very deceiving, looks like it ought to be quick, no hills but the drags are subtle and the slightest wind seems to be magnified on there, mind you the top riders are fast wherever and the gap gets wider between them and the rest the harder the course. Well done.


Yes you are right, very deceiving, no rest neither (downhills where the speed is easy), just constant effort! I was hoping for slightly better I have to be honest! It was a great day for it aswell with very light wind. Real good craic though, and a great way to end the season for me, cheers.


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2015)

Had my first go at an out and back, I think the reverse of what @Justinslow did, the ABC 10/43; 25:20 started off well 25mph + and kept it around 24.8mph for around 7miles then blew up for few moments after a series of bad OTs (wasting too much energy sitting up/ keeping stable) and didn't regain my composure until the last mile. Made a bit of a mistake on the computer screen had 'time of the day' and not 'ride time'; if I'd known how close I was to 25mins I could have focussed on that. Club hill climb tomorrow but I don't think I'll be pb'ing on that 


HLaB said:


> Tens: ABC B10/43 25:20; PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, NCCC10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 Freuchie 10 26:06 (First and only go);
> Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50, Kings Cliffe 10 27.47 (No tt bars) Rollers 10 (Inches that is) 20.00
> PCC2 Up 16.7miles 45:53;
> PCC Rimes Cup 20.6 miles TT 55:37;
> PCC 22.3miles 1:02:09.)


----------



## Justinslow (4 Oct 2015)

HLaB said:


> Had my first go at an out and back, I think the reverse of what @Justinslow did, the ABC 10/43; 25:20 started off well 25mph + and kept it around 24.8mph for around 7miles then blew up for few moments after a series of bad OTs (wasting too much energy sitting up/ keeping stable) and didn't regain my composure until the last mile. Made a bit of a mistake on the computer screen had 'time of the day' and not 'ride time'; if I'd known how close I was to 25mins I could have focussed on that. Club hill climb tomorrow but I don't think I'll be pb'ing on that


Yep pretty much the same course but starting at the other end, how did you find it? We thought it wasn't as quick as we were expecting, and it was a little dull! Still good fun though and nice to have done an open. 
You have been busy, just seen your rides on strava, TT, hill climb, 100 mile ride..........where do you find the energy???


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yep pretty much the same course but starting at the other end, how did you find it? We thought it wasn't as quick as we were expecting, and it was a little dull! Still good fun though and nice to have done an open.
> You have been busy, just seen your rides on strava, TT, hill climb, 100 mile ride..........where do you find the energy???


There was some nutters but it seemed to be the right balance of fast road but not too busy. I quite enjoyed it but the weather probably helped and being my first out and back the novelty factor probably helped too. My times were way down on the hill climbs, changed to a compact for LBL, prefer the 53 or 52 when I can't spin any faster. I said something like that to a mate, 'I could spin all day, just not any faster ', so I did


----------



## iggibizzle (7 Oct 2015)

How many of you use tt bikes? I've got a bike with aero bars but not sure I'm any faster than on bikes without. Still aiming to enter a few next year but have signed up to a 1000km audax so don't want overdo it trying both.


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> How many of you use it tt bikes? I've got a bike with aero bars but not sure I'm any faster than on bikes without. Still aiming to enter a few next year but have signed up to a 1000km audax so don't want overdo it trying both.


I've done it peicemeal.
I used a plain road bike my first season and clip on the next pb improved by only 14 secs. Next year I fitted proper TT bars with bar end shifter and a forward facing post to my road bike and I improved by another 1min & 9 secs on the local course. Im about to buy a properTT frame and whilst I'm expecting an improvement I some how doubt it will be as substantial as the latter ;-)
Good luck with the Audax, sounds fab :-)


----------



## iggibizzle (7 Oct 2015)

Yea I've got a seat post too on it. It's a carrera frame from halfords but only frame and groupset are original. Not entered a proper tt yet. Just ones the local clubs set up on strava for a bit of leaderboard fun. Do quite well. 

Yes it sounds fun and terrifying. Includes the biggest climbs in the north too. 1st 2 climbs of whole thing are hardknott and wrynose


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Oct 2015)

I use a TT bike . Its ALOT cheaper than my road bike but faster ( that's a bit annoying )


----------



## iggibizzle (7 Oct 2015)

All my bikes are pretty cheap. Might see if one pops up 2nd hand over winter.


----------



## jowwy (7 Oct 2015)

I use TT bike too and its a lot faster than my custom roadie.....which cost over 3 times the amount of my TT bike


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I use a TT bike . Its ALOT cheaper than my road bike but faster ( that's a bit annoying )


I forget the exact numbers but the majority of gains are just the position, weight gains etc are just marginal. An ex pro was advising me to this fact and that I didn't need to go OTT on a bike ££££; your experience is proof of that.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Oct 2015)

iggibizzle said:


> All my bikes are pretty cheap. Might see if one pops up 2nd hand over winter.


Its close to the end of the season so they should be popping up pretty soon .


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Oct 2015)

jowwy said:


> I use TT bike too and its a lot faster than my custom roadie.....which cost over 3 times the amount of my TT bike


Yeah but we do look bloody good on our roadies


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Oct 2015)

HLaB said:


> I forget the exact numbers but the majority of gains are just the position, weight gains etc are just marginal. An ex pro was advising me to this fact and that I didn't need to go OTT on a bike ££££; your experience is proof of that.


I've not even looked at what the shiv weighs . Swapped the rear 90mm tub out for a disk so that added a bit more .


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I've not even looked at what the shiv weighs . Swapped the rear 90mm tub out for a disk so that added a bit more .


I'm still using a disc cover which with the fulcrum quattro is quite heavy (but like you Ive not actually weighed it) but I think its faster than the quattro without cover; it looks good anyway


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Dec 2015)

I got me a medal


----------



## Justinslow (3 Jan 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I got me a medal


Cool, what was it for?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (4 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Cool, what was it for?



For turning up?


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jan 2016)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> For turning up?


Oooooooooo Look at Mrs Plumtree 
It was for taking the handicap on a WLC TT .


----------



## Justinslow (5 Jan 2016)

Nice one, well done!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (7 Jan 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Oooooooooo Look at Mrs Plumtree
> It was for taking the handicap on a WLC TT .



I thought by me being abusive you might be persuaded to tell us what the medal was for. I was right!


----------



## Justinslow (6 Feb 2016)

Presentation evening tonight.






Club evening points champion, not the quickest, but the most accumulated points by scoring points improving ones times on four different courses through the season.
Chuffed to bits with a trophy in my rookie year, aiming to go a lot quicker this year.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Feb 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Presentation evening tonight.
> 
> View attachment 118186
> 
> ...


 Nice one !


----------



## Justinslow (7 Feb 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Nice one !


Cheers, was a nice night, meal, guest speaker and lots of awards being dished out!


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Feb 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Justinslow (7 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (7 Feb 2016)

Impressed ! Well done .


----------



## Justinslow (7 Feb 2016)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Impressed ! Well done .


Cheers, it doesn't mean I'm quick though, yet! My best on our 10 was a 24.29 when record is 22.00 I think, just best improver really.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (7 Feb 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Cheers, it doesn't mean I'm quick though, yet! My best on our 10 was a 24.29 when record is 22.00 I think, just best improver really.



If you're only 2.29 behind the course record that's pretty impressive IMO


----------



## Justinslow (7 Feb 2016)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> If you're only 2.29 behind the course record that's pretty impressive IMO


Cheers, yes but those 149 seconds are hard to find, as you know! Last season was on the road bike with clip ons but to get that time I did have shoe covers aero helmet and skin suit.
This year with a full blown TT bike I've nowhere to hide!


----------



## iggibizzle (22 Feb 2016)

Great work. Hopefully I start tt'ing for real in next couple months. Mix it up rather than just training for endurance stuff.


----------



## derrick (22 Feb 2016)

Here is one i just posted in another thread, Our first club TT of the year, all welcome.


----------



## iandg (22 Feb 2016)

http://www.ttlegends.org/men-cyclists/?mid=1344

10 mile 21-29
25 mile 56-30
50 mile 2-2-56

(It was some time ago now though)


----------



## Justinslow (22 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> http://www.ttlegends.org/men-cyclists/?mid=1344
> 
> 10 mile 21-29
> 25 mile 56-30
> ...


Quick times!


----------



## pubrunner (24 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> http://www.ttlegends.org/men-cyclists/?mid=1344
> 
> 10 mile 21-29
> 25 mile 56-30
> ...



Very impressive times indeed !!!

Cheers for the link - I've been trying to find the times that my buddy Mick Ward has done - not as quick as you for 10 miles.
Mick has always been coy about his age, but I've worked out that he must be in his 80s. I see that in 1958, he won the 25 Mile TT, won the 50 mile TT, was 4th in the 100 and 2nd in the 12 hour - no mean achievement, given the range of distances covered.

I'll send him a copy of this link - I'm sure that he'll spend a lot of time & get a lot of pleasure, looking over old results, so once again, thank you !


----------



## iandg (24 Feb 2016)

pubrunner said:


> Very impressive times indeed !!!
> 
> Cheers for the link - I've been trying to find the times that my buddy Mick Ward has done - not as quick as you for 10 miles.
> Mick has always been coy about his age, but I've worked out that he must be in his 80s. I see that in 1958, he won the 25 Mile TT, won the 50 mile TT, was 4th in the 100 and 2nd in the 12 hour - no mean achievement, given the range of distances covered.
> ...



Cheers, it's a great site, lots of old friends on it. I wasn't born in 1958 when Mick Ward won the 25 & 50. My claim to fame is 1976


----------



## pubrunner (24 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> Cheers, it's a great site, lots of old friends on it. I wasn't born in 1958 when Mick Ward won the 25 & 50. My claim to fame is 1976



That time of yours is obscene - makes my heart race, just thinking about cycling that fast as a Junior.

(Perhaps you competed against Mick, I know that he came out of retirement in 1977 and finished third in the 12 hour, behind Ticker Mullins {A really Great name - 'Ticker'} and Martyn Roach).


----------



## lutonloony (4 Mar 2016)

By no means putting anybody down for TT, but is the amount of events vs road race/ criterium particular to Britain. Couriosity really


----------



## SWSteve (5 Mar 2016)

Britain does have a lot of TTs in comparison to other countries, but I'm not sure compared against road race/crits


----------



## Justinslow (13 Mar 2016)

Sporting hilly 21.7 mile course today, early start - start time 8.26. Approx 1 degrees and foggy with damp roads, although the sun soon burnt the fog away by the time I started and it warmed a little. Wasn't really looking forward to it, wound myself up a little worrying that i wasn't up to it!
15th out of 55 with a 54.46
Winning time was a jaw dropping 48.09.
Overall really pleased although my calfs started to cramp up, my right actually did cramp and I had to cruise for a bit thinking my race was up. Luckily with a bit of stretching standing up it came back and I managed to complete the course, but definitely lost some time there. Only my third road ride on the bike so still adjusting to the position and the bike.


----------



## Justinslow (13 Mar 2016)

Another pic


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Mar 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Sporting hilly 21.7 mile course today, early start - start time 8.26. Approx 1 degrees and foggy with damp roads, although the sun soon burnt the fog away by the time I started and it warmed a little. Wasn't really looking forward to it, wound myself up a little worrying that i wasn't up to it!
> 15th out of 55 with a 54.46
> Winning time was a jaw dropping 48.09.
> Overall really pleased although my calfs started to cramp up, my right actually did cramp and I had to cruise for a bit thinking my race was up. Luckily with a bit of stretching standing up it came back and I managed to complete the course, but definitely lost some time there. Only my third road ride on the bike so still adjusting to the position and the bike.
> View attachment 121516


That bike looks the nuts mate !


----------



## Justinslow (13 Mar 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> That bike looks the nuts mate !


Screw the bike, what about me? .


Seriously, cheers, yeah I am pleased with it, just got to learn how to ride it properly. Proper missile on the flats and downhill where the aero really comes into its own, but a bit of a slug up the hills (which is where my lack of umph comes in).
Don't feel I'm fully in control just yet!


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Mar 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Screw the bike, what about me? .
> 
> 
> Seriously, cheers, yeah I am pleased with it, just got to learn how to ride it properly. Proper missile on the flats and downhill where the aero really comes into its own, but a bit of a slug up the hills (which is where my lack of umph comes in).
> Don't feel I'm fully in control just yet!


You look like a sack of shoot on a nice bike 
Seriously though , you need to find whats best for you . Play with it and dont be afraid to try new things . 
My first thoughts where the saddle needs to go up as your knee looks very bent in the pictures and lose the spacers under the stem . You are the expert not us . Try it , test it and see what it does for you .


----------



## Justinslow (13 Mar 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> You look like a sack of shoot on a nice bike
> Seriously though , you need to find whats best for you . Play with it and dont be afraid to try new things .
> My first thoughts where the saddle needs to go up as your knee looks very bent in the pictures and lose the spacers under the stem . You are the expert not us . Try it , test it and see what it does for you .


Yeah you could be right, I tend to have my saddle a tad low on my other bike but find it so damn uncomfortable if I try to raise it, the spacers, yep small steps I think, back is killing me as it is!
Oh and the tubs were fine!


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Mar 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Yeah you could be right, I tend to have my saddle a tad low on my other bike but find it so damn uncomfortable if I try to raise it, the spacers, yep small steps I think, back is killing me as it is!
> Oh and the tubs were fine!


Try dropping the bars right down and adding the spacers to bring it back up in small steps . I bet you wont add them .


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2016)

Im going the oppisite here to cucho.......

If your calves are cramping it means your riding toes down and over using the calves and achilles. To me it also looks like just looking at the pictures that those hips will be rocking and rolling.

Look at moving the cleats back, which takes the calves out of play and slightly lowering the saddle. It means your thighs, butt and hamstrings will work more than your calves and will stop the cramping. Once that position is dialled in, then you can drop the bars the same amount as you dropped the saddle......

Your also losing time with the ill fitting leg and arm warmers as the are rucking up and causing drag.


----------



## Justinslow (14 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> Im going the oppisite here to cucho.......
> 
> If your calves are cramping it means your riding toes down and over using the calves and achilles. To me it also looks like just looking at the pictures that those hips will be rocking and rolling.
> 
> ...


Well, there's another story, I noticed one of my cleats had moved when I was on my turbo, so readjusted and put them both to the rear of the shoe after seeking advice on here. This is supposed to help the calf I believe, although I only did it the other day so this was my first road ride with them in that position, I know - tinkering just before a TT never a good idea!
The leg warmers were because it was cold, in hindsight when I got going I didn't think about the cold and could have ridden without them.
The suit is a club one and the arms are a little long, but they will have to do.
My right calf is still very stiff and tender today, just hoping it eases off a bit so I can train again as I've another sporting 21 mile TT this Saturday. I would have only done a recovery tonight, hoping I can do an "easy" session tomorrow night.


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Well, there's another story, I noticed one of my cleats had moved when I was on my turbo, so readjusted and put them both to the rear of the shoe after seeking advice on here. This is supposed to help the calf I believe, although I only did it the other day so this was my first road ride with them in that position, I know - tinkering just before a TT never a good idea!
> The leg warmers were because it was cold, in hindsight when I got going I didn't think about the cold and could have ridden without them.
> The suit is a club one and the arms are a little long, but they will have to do.
> My right calf is still very stiff and tender today, just hoping it eases off a bit so I can train again as I've another sporting 21 mile TT this Saturday. I would have only done a recovery tonight, hoping I can do an "easy" session tomorrow night.


If you have moved your cleats to the rear of the shoe....then saddle has to be lowered on relation to that change.

I would say drop it 5mm and see how it fairs from there


----------



## Sharky (15 Mar 2016)

@Justinslow - You seem to be getting conflicting advice, to both raise and lower your saddle! Could be just the typical pains you get with your first TT's of the year, coming out of a winter hibernation and possibly riding too big a gear before the body adjusts back into full race mode.

Like the bike by the way.


----------



## Justinslow (15 Mar 2016)

Sharky said:


> @Justinslow - You seem to be getting conflicting advice, to both raise and lower your saddle! Could be just the typical pains you get with your first TT's of the year, coming out of a winter hibernation and possibly riding too big a gear before the body adjusts back into full race mode.
> 
> Like the bike by the way.


Yeah I know! All good intentions, but I'll take my time adjusting stuff. Yes you are right first TT and a fairly long one for me, warm up could have been better and fluid intake also could have been better beforehand. I rolled off the training quite dramatically in the week prior to the TT, so maybe I rolled off too much?
Bike position is always on my mind though and I will work on it, trying to get my frontal area lower, but oh my back!
I could feel my calfs beginning to spasm three quarters of the way round and knew I could cramp at any point. Then there was a 40 mph downhill fairly hairy lefthand bend (damp cold) which I free wheeled round then another slower tighter left which again I freewheeled round, it was after this freewheel that when I put the power down my right calf instantly cramped.
Thought that was it, but stood up and stretched it for probably 300 yards just cruising trying to "work it away" and luckily it went away good enough to get a 6th on strava for the last section of the course. I did have a mate in front though who I caught and passed which helped as a bit of carrot!


----------



## jowwy (15 Mar 2016)

Sharky said:


> @Justinslow - You seem to be getting conflicting advice, to both raise and lower your saddle! Could be just the typical pains you get with your first TT's of the year, coming out of a winter hibernation and possibly riding too big a gear before the body adjusts back into full race mode.
> 
> Like the bike by the way.


Having suffered the calf cramps like justin, thats why i advise the lowering of the saddle slightly as to not ride toes down......its like walking on tip toes, agony on calves and achilles


----------



## SWSteve (15 Mar 2016)

@Justinslow bike looks amazing! You must be looking forward to the season in it!

If you're getting conflicting information/still aches later this season it might be worth speaking to some of the guys you see at events regularly and ask about fits, who did they use...


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Mar 2016)

Speak to the guys you are racing with anyway . They are the ones that actually see you riding rather than us looking at a snapshot .


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Mar 2016)

Throw caution to the wind(tunnel)


----------



## Justinslow (15 Mar 2016)

Cheers @ItsSteveLovell, it's a funny thing, yes I am looking forward to the season but also know the "pain" it brings, it's horribly addictive . 
The bikes good enough for me, i just need to get better at riding it!

Dropped the saddle 5 mm and the bars one spacer tonight and did a mid turbo session. All seemed good so we'll see. 
Plenty of people in the club saw me on Sunday and no one said anything about the set up so i don't think it's a million miles out, just need to fine tune it and get my torso/head a bit lower.


----------



## fimm (16 Mar 2016)

If you've got a turbo, you could take some photos (and even a video) of you on that bike on it - that way you can have a look at your position yourself.
Post photos here or show them to your clubmates if you want... (when I was a regular on the triathlon forums "Critique my position" threads were quite common and it was a forum tradition that if people didn't have anything useful to say they'd make silly comments about whatever was in the background...)


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Mar 2016)

You could also put the vid through the bikefit fast app if you have it . Or send it to me via whatsapp and i'll see if i can import it into the app .


----------



## Justinslow (20 Mar 2016)

21 mile sporting course again yesterday (Saturday) 53.13, don't know my placing yet, but felt a bit rubbish. Getting the excuses in, had a couple of heavy going physical days at work Thursday/Friday and at my age - 44 I ain't no superman, I felt physically ill afterwards and very cold. Winning time was 46 something! 







Any thoughts on riding position?


----------



## jowwy (20 Mar 2016)

Justinslow said:


> 21 mile sporting course again yesterday (Saturday) 53.13, don't know my placing yet, but felt a bit rubbish. Getting the excuses in, had a couple of heavy going physical days at work Thursday/Friday and at my age - 44 I ain't no superman, I felt physically ill afterwards and very cold. Winning time was 46 something!
> 
> View attachment 122200
> 
> ...


Get your head tucked in and down a bit more, so the rear of the helmet can be felt on your back


----------



## Justinslow (20 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> Get your head tucked in and down a bit more, so the rear of the helmet can be felt on your back


I'm trying mate, but my back is killing me today!!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (27 Mar 2016)

Have to say, your bike looks a little too small for you - just my opinion!


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2016)

Rode on the V910 course today in my club's 10TT. I _thought_ I'd done 27:21 last year so wasn't happy with 26:35 given this time it was on the Principia TT2 light.

However ... looking on Strava it was 31:40 last year so I'm over 5 minutes faster.

That's the first time it's been used in a TT since the build (and the first time it's been usable since 2008) so not bad. Some work to do and I'm back on the same course at the end of May.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Apr 2016)

5 minutes is massive ! I hope i can get that on my 25 TT today !


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

Club 10s start in 3 weeks. My PB is 26:40 so if I can get close to that this season I'll be happy - I barely touched a bike over the winter with running so am hoping the turbo training I'm starting will make a difference...


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Apr 2016)

Didn't see this thread unti now

Set my PB with my first TT last weekend:

Q10/38 02/04/16 30:02 

Polehill is a bit of a drag so I expect I'll be a tad quicker on a flatter course


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (11 Apr 2016)

25.59 last week on our 'sporting' course, so still bumbling along. 
Hope to go a bit quicker as the weather improves.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Justinslow bike looks amazing! You must be looking forward to the season in it!
> 
> If you're getting conflicting information/still aches later this season it might be worth speaking to some of the guys you see at events regularly and ask about fits, who did they use...



Had a bit of a relapse. Straight after the second TT of the season which I posted about above I got the flu. To be quite frank it's really knocked the stuffing out of me physically and mentally, I haven't riden my road bike or my TT bike since. Lost my mojo in a big way, don't want/can't seem to get back in the saddle. My back is still not right and I'm coming home from work completely exhausted. so maybe it's taking a lot longer to get over the illness than I expected. It's been three weeks now and I've just covered a few gentle miles on the mtb with the kids.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Apr 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Had a bit of a relapse. Straight after the second TT of the season which I posted about above I got the flu. To be quite frank it's really knocked the stuffing out of me physically and mentally, I haven't riden my road bike or my TT bike since. Lost my mojo in a big way, don't want/can't seem to get back in the saddle. My back is still not right and I'm coming home from work completely exhausted. so maybe it's taking a lot longer to get over the illness than I expected. It's been three weeks now and I've just covered a few gentle miles on the mtb with the kids.


As a mate .
Stop being a twat and get on the TT bike ! 
I may call on you to tell me this in the future .


----------



## Sharky (12 Apr 2016)

I'd love to be able to post a fresh PB, but unfortunately, my last PB was in 1969.

However, I've recently collated all my rides and some interesting stats:-
Have raced for a mere 16 days, 12 hours, over a total of 8,343 miles.
Finished in 208 10's, 166 25's, 26 50's and one 100 (+ some non std distances) - a total of 433 events.

Made the start line in 29 out of 50 seasons, with
First ever 10 - 0:26:33 on 20/6/67 at the tender age of 17
PB - 0:23:50 on 29/5/69
Last ride - 0:28:45 on 5/4/16 (on fixed)

No claims for any fast rides, maybe a longevity award.

To be continued ....


----------



## Justinslow (12 Apr 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> As a mate .
> Stop being a twat and get on the TT bike !
> I may call on you to tell me this in the future .


Thanks, club TT evening series starts this week, I might go for a mooch about to try to spark it off again, can't ride, not capable.....


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Apr 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Thanks, club TT evening series starts this week, I might go for a mooch about to try to spark it off again, can't ride, not capable.....


Well if you're not well then there's no point rushing the issue . Get stronger first and its still early season . 
I haven't been riding much this year due to work . I thought the lighter evenings would help but after a days manual graft i'm shattered and still need to cook my dinner etc .
Still , the next few weeks have me back in my workshop so i should be able to nip out during the day . The TT bike is in the LBS right now getting the last few weeks worth of upgrades fitted ( all second hand bargains ) so that should give me a bit of motivation . Plus i have a 25 on Sunday and a 10 the following Wednesday .


----------



## Justinslow (12 Apr 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Well if you're not well then there's no point rushing the issue . Get stronger first and its still early season .
> I haven't been riding much this year due to work . I thought the lighter evenings would help but after a days manual graft i'm shattered and still need to cook my dinner etc .
> Still , the next few weeks have me back in my workshop so i should be able to nip out during the day . The TT bike is in the LBS right now getting the last few weeks worth of upgrades fitted ( all second hand bargains ) so that should give me a bit of motivation . Plus i have a 25 on Sunday and a 10 the following Wednesday .


Thought you had a 25 the other day?
Yeah still not fully over the illness yet and to make matters worse I've got a small cold again just to prolong the issue. I used to be able to do a full days graft (I'm manual too) and do a heavy turbo or long road ride after, I just haven't got the energy at the mo. When I get back from work I'm stuffed.
I did have a fiddle with the bikes tonight, which is the first time they've been touched in over 3 weeks so I think the urge to get back out there is returning (and the knowledge that my gut is quickly expanding).


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Apr 2016)

Yeah did a 25 on Sunday , i was shoot but everyone got the head wind and it wasn't a fast day . 
The plan was to do the 25 last weekend , a 25 this weekend and then a 10 on Wednesday and a 25 the following Sunday but Mum is visiting from York to meet some family friends from Finland . Bonus is i get a Sunday roast cooked by Mum so TT can do one 
At the moment i think i will do the club 10's at Hillingdon every other Wednesday evening and open 25's when and where ever they are . That may change but its what i'm thinking for this season .
On the health front . Every part of life has an impact on your training so you need to think about that and take it into account . 
You have a family and a manual job . You're already tired from work and busy with your family but you're adding training and racing on top of that . 
I don't know what to suggest other than talk to the people in your club who also juggle the same things . Maybe someone on here can add something ?
For what its worth i fell asleep on the sofa at 4pm for 2 hours so i also need to learn how to juggle things .


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2016)

How do you guys pace time trials?

My goal is pace the ironman bike leg, but I'd be interested in how you pace 10, 25 and 100 TTs.

I paced my first 10 by heart rate, z2 for the first half then scaling pretty much to all out in he last ten minutes.

If my avg of 32kph for ten is an accurate marker, what pace would you imagine over 25 or 100?


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Apr 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> How do you guys pace time trials?
> 
> My goal is pace the ironman bike leg, but I'd be interested in how you pace 10, 25 and 100 TTs.
> 
> ...


I just go mental what ever the distance . I need to stop that but i get excited .


----------



## Justinslow (12 Apr 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Yeah did a 25 on Sunday , i was shoot but everyone got the head wind and it wasn't a fast day .
> The plan was to do the 25 last weekend , a 25 this weekend and then a 10 on Wednesday and a 25 the following Sunday but Mum is visiting from York to meet some family friends from Finland . Bonus is i get a Sunday roast cooked by Mum so TT can do one
> At the moment i think i will do the club 10's at Hillingdon every other Wednesday evening and open 25's when and where ever they are . That may change but its what i'm thinking for this season .
> On the health front . Every part of life has an impact on your training so you need to think about that and take it into account .
> ...


I'll be alright, just need to get back on it again like you say, I guess a period of inactivity is always going to be hard to break out of.......


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (12 Apr 2016)

25.33 tonight in second club ten of the season. Told myself I'm not racing yet, just pacing it out evenly until my fitness improves, but my burning lungs are telling a different story!


----------



## Justinslow (12 Apr 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> How do you guys pace time trials?
> 
> My goal is pace the ironman bike leg, but I'd be interested in how you pace 10, 25 and 100 TTs.
> 
> ...


10's pretty much flat out, but not silly flat out at the start my HR would be pretty high though. I've only done a couple of +20's and I tried to go steady at the start and build it up which is harder than it sounds as fatigue sets in. All last season I didn't use any gadgets just did it on feel, ive since got a Garmin but haven't really got used to actually using it as a tool yet. I suppose I should use HR a bit more and particularly for me cadence as my last two TT's I was only around 80 which is too low.
My best 10 of last year on our club evening was out into a small headwind and back with the wind, I think a lot of riders burnt themselves up trying too hard into that wind and had nothing much left to come home with (which involves quite a long uphill drag) I took it steady going out but then had some left to blast home and beat my PB by quite a margin where not many others did.
I also find courses you know a lot easier (obviously) you know the roads, what's coming next etc, new courses are like riding blind for me, I would always try to do a recce first either in the car or better still on a bike.
But this is only my second season so I'm no expert!


----------



## Justinslow (12 Apr 2016)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> 25.33 tonight in second club ten of the season. Told myself I'm not racing yet, just pacing it out evenly until my fitness improves, but my burning lungs are telling a different story!


Cool, what was the winners time and what is your own 10 PB?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (12 Apr 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> How do you guys pace time trials?
> 
> My goal is pace the ironman bike leg, but I'd be interested in how you pace 10, 25 and 100 TTs.
> 
> ...



Are you sure you're in Zone 2 for the first half? Could it be that there's a heart rate time lag there and, in actual fact, your working harder than you think. Although it's best to pace the first half, Zone 2 isn't hard enough for the first half of a 10. That's more the kind of effort you'd want for a 100.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (12 Apr 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Cool, what was the winners time and what is your own 10 PB?



Only started 2 years ago at the age of 53. So PB not great at 24.57. Winner's time tonight was an incredible (to me anyhow) 21.07 I think.


----------



## fimm (13 Apr 2016)

@Tin Pot like the others I just go flat out for a 10, which is the only distance I've done a TT over*.
For the Ironman bike leg your aim is not just to finish the bike but to then complete a marathon. So it is a whole different thing IMHO. For my Ironman I think I had a heart rate target which I stuck to - but it felt very easy to start with, as it should. Everyone else was passing me, it seemed!

*this isn't quite true - I once did a 35 mile hilly TT. It was fun, and I was last.


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Apr 2016)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Are you sure you're in Zone 2 for the first half? Could it be that there's a heart rate time lag there and, in actual fact, your working harder than you think. Although it's best to pace the first half, Zone 2 isn't hard enough for the first half of a 10. That's more the kind of effort you'd want for a 100.



Yeah I was cautious as it was my first TT and the first half was uphill, it was z2 or z3 depending on what method you use, for me that's around 150-160 then up to 169-170, then peaking at 182 iirc.

Now I can reevaluate that - from a cardio point of view I can hold zone 4 for half an hour, it's just whether my legs can keep up.

For longer TTs though, assuming completely flat, how can they be paced?


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Apr 2016)

I'm not sure you are asking the right people to be honest . TT is about pacing it so you finish . You want to get of the bike and do a run or what ever so you hold back for the next event .


----------



## Tin Pot (13 Apr 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm not sure you are asking the right people to be honest . TT is about pacing it so you finish . You want to get of the bike and do a run or what ever so you hold back for the next event .



It extends. 

So if I planned a 10tt right and a 25tt right. Then to do a run after the 10tt I could look at the 25tt pace.


----------



## Justinslow (14 Apr 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> It extends.
> 
> So if I planned a 10tt right and a 25tt right. Then to do a run after the 10tt I could look at the 25tt pace.


You need to be talking to people who do iron man or biathlons/triathlons.
Doing pure TT's for me leaves me nothing in the tank after, I couldn't run, no chance.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Apr 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> It extends.
> 
> So if I planned a 10tt right and a 25tt right. Then to do a run after the 10tt I could look at the 25tt pace.


I think you need to practice it and get it right for yourself . On my last 25 TT a club mate who is alot faster than me on all distances paced it so the last part was his fastest . I held him off for 14 miles and then he beat me by nine minutes  On a 10 he normally passes me withing the first few miles .


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Apr 2016)

Finally entered my 1st proper 10 mile. 28.41. Was a bit disappointed as I've gone quicker in my own time on hillier loops on a normal ride! But having looked at the times a few people were a couple of mins down on thier usual times. So I'm happy with it Good to bein the company of people who've gone well under 19mins numerous times. Same time next week!


----------



## iggibizzle (27 Apr 2016)

2nd attempt, 8 seconds slower. Bad headwind for 1st 6 mile. Clearly over did it there as I was faster than last week into it, but slower where the tailwind was, as has run out of gas a bit. Either way, felt better on the bike. No tight hamstring area from aero position. Even tho I'd lowered stem a bit. And got a good action pic  on the lookout for a tt frame. Got a load of parts but no frame. See how cheap I can build one


----------



## Colina (27 Apr 2016)

First Solo TT last week. 29.57. I was pleased to get below the half hour mark. Only started cycling in July last year and thought I'd give these a go for something different to do lol.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Apr 2016)

The cyclechat TT team is growing


----------



## SWSteve (28 Apr 2016)

Maybe we should get matching skin suits


----------



## Justinslow (28 Apr 2016)

First TT back after a month or more out with various flu and cold issues and a loss of mojo. Feel like I'm starting over again. Didn't help my cause by participating in a "coaches" football training session on Tuesday evening, legs very stiff. Was in two minds about this evenings club TT with all that in mind (and it being a bit blowy and chilly) but it was only an 8 mile course so did it anyway.
Headwind going out, then side wind, then wind with coming home. 20.41 and 5th out of 28, winner was 19.20, so all in all with a month off the bike and only 4 road rides and one turbo session since my comeback I can't really grumble at that. It was a pretty slow night because of the wind and I actually only pb'd by one second on that course! (But that was my previous best in August of last year when I was peaking).


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Apr 2016)

Dont beat yourself up mate . My last few TT's have been rubbish times but it only season 2 for both of us . It's annoying but the only way to get faster is to keep going


----------



## Justinslow (28 Apr 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Dont beat yourself up mate . My last few TT's have been rubbish times but it only season 2 for both of us . It's annoying but the only way to get faster is to keep going


Yep your right, competing gives you loads of experience aswell. Me and a few mates are currently comparing HR's (with some banter) one of my mates shot straight up to 180 at the start (he's in his fifties) and his HR just steadily dropped away - he set off too hard, the only way you learn this stuff is by doing it.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 May 2016)

I tend to get my heart rate around that at the start . I get excited 
Been tweaking the bike and have dropped the new bars 20mm after seeing a photo of my position . I was surprised i got 20mm by just turning the shim in the stem but it feels good . We shall see if its fast tomorrow at the Hillingdon 10 .


----------



## screenman (3 May 2016)

TT bikes should always be photographed on the big ring and smallest sprocket. That bike was looking well tasty until I got down there, so wrong.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 May 2016)

screenman said:


> TT bikes should always be photographed on the big ring and smallest sprocket. That bike was looking well tasty until I got down there, so wrong.


But i cant start it up like that


----------



## SWSteve (3 May 2016)

Not a PB, but first race of the season, 27:49. Very surprised considering I bonked on the way to my mums, and I pass hers to get to the course


----------



## GuyBoden (5 May 2016)

Alan Boden
100 mile: 03:55:45
3rd at National Champs 100 mile 1968

*(I'm posting this on behalf of Alan Boden, who is my uncle, my Dad's brother, it was his birthday this week, he was 83. He's an inspirational cyclist for me and was still winning races in his late 60's.)*


----------



## fimm (5 May 2016)

May I join in?
Not an official TT but my triathlon club runs an informal 10 miler. We had a good turn out for the first one of the season this week. I clocked 30:15 which I'm a bit disappointed with as I should be able to get under 30 minutes. There was a stinker of a wind though - a headwind on the downhill section which I struggled to power into.


----------



## Sharky (5 May 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Alan Boden
> 100 mile: 03:55:45
> 3rd National Champs 100 mile 1968


Hi Alan, you don't know me, but we met once. We gave you a lift back from a TT (J57?) in my team mates (George J.) car - a yellow ford consul. I was the young lad squashed on the bench seat in the middle I think.

Cheers Keith


----------



## Colina (6 May 2016)

I did my 2nd Solo TT last night on my new TT bike (well new to me!). 29.15 well pleased. Not even cycling a year yet! 

No. 19 below - Colin Abernethy. 

Think I need to work on my position and body shape lol. All a learning curve at the minute! Trying to teach myself and analyze everything myself.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 May 2016)

Cracking 25 for me today on the HCC001 . First in my club and 21st overall . Mainly because half my club where not there but still a big reward for me as i have been putting in a lot of training effort over the last few weeks ( the effort i should have been doing over winter ) 
It's the first time I've done the course and was told its not a fast one and i managed to get within 1 minute of my 25 PB that was done on a fast course .


----------



## iggibizzle (9 May 2016)

all my 3 tts have been within 10 secs of each other. Consistent at least! Last week I felt the best of the 3, but id done a very hard 60 miler day before with some very fast lads. So probably a bit tired hence no speed improvement. know the course now and my last 3rd of the course was my best yet, so know how to judge things a bit better now. . Still doing over 250 mile a week so never get fully rested. Going as slow as poss today, and didn't go too hard over weekend, so hoping for a pb at tomorrow nights event


----------



## Cuchilo (9 May 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> all my 3 tts have been within 10 secs of each other. Consistent at least! Last week I felt the best of the 3, but id done a very hard 60 miler day before with some very fast lads. So probably a bit tired hence no speed improvement. know the course now and my last 3rd of the course was my best yet, so know how to judge things a bit better now. . Still doing over 250 mile a week so never get fully rested. Going as slow as poss today, and didn't go too hard over weekend, so hoping for a pb at tomorrow nights event


Good luck with it . Resting is an important part of racing but i guess you know that . 
Are you planning to do other events ? I find its good fun to get to other courses . Have a look on CTT for courses near you if you're interested .


----------



## SWSteve (10 May 2016)

Roads were wet, covered in slurry and it was raining.
Nonetheless a PB of 25:49 in the local 10, on a pretty technical course 

Edit: I should also add that my legs fell pretty heavy, and I couldn't sprint out of the corners - I had to rely on a slow acceleration when back on the straights


----------



## Sharky (10 May 2016)

Managed a plus 1:05 on age standard in tonight's 10. Best since they changed all the age standards about 5 years ago.


----------



## iggibizzle (11 May 2016)

Well, last night was my best performance yet. Only 8 seconds down on my pb, despite a heavy crash about a mile in on a wet roundabout. Another 3 came a cropper later. Probs lost over 90 secs checking I wasn't broken apart from lots of blood, and the bike was ok, apart from a boshed shifter and torn bar tape. So speed wise I was doing much better.


----------



## iggibizzle (11 May 2016)

I'm


Cuchilo said:


> Good luck with it . Resting is an important part of racing but i guess you know that .
> Are you planning to do other events ? I find its good fun to get to other courses . Have a look on CTT for courses near you if you're interested .


 just sticking with this one for now while I learn the ropes. Also do long distance events so try to keep it spread between the 2.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 May 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> I'm
> 
> just sticking with this one for now while I learn the ropes. Also do long distance events so try to keep it spread between the 2.


Fair enough . I planned to just stick to one club course for my first season but with club membership came the chance to ride six ( i think ) WLC events . Added to that the prompts on the club website about other events and i sort of did loads of other events without realizing i was entering opens .
To be honest i'm still not quite sure what's going on but it's great fun .


----------



## iggibizzle (18 May 2016)

28-18 last night. A good 30 seconds or so off my last best. Can't complain at that after doing 130mile and 12,000ft on Saturday. Could still feel it a bit in my legs.


----------



## jifdave (18 May 2016)

32:55 for me last night. Around +3.30 over pb. 
Had some pretty serious back problems this year and have only managed 85 miles total this year usually would be around the 1000 mile mark by now. 
My club only do two TT a season so have plenty of work to do before Aug/sept edition.


----------



## SWSteve (18 May 2016)

Managed another PB last night. Legs felt shot, and when I stopped I saw my back brake was rubbing. Pretty hacked off as I was really pushing the whole way round.

25:43

Edit; my legs felt shot afterwards. I had to stop and rest on the 15 mile cycle home. Felt really embarrassed.


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2016)

I'm still a long way of my pb, probably mostly due to lack of practice (I concentrated on the 312 over winter). P'tured on the first TT of the season so it was a write off at nearly 32 mins. The next week there was road works so we ended up doing a parallel course that was a 11miles it was pre 312 so I didn't really push. Then after three weeks (and the 312) I got back on the proper course but only did a 27:22 (a long way of my course pb of 26:06). Did an open in between and didn't do much better (27:02). I was doing those times last year in practice with a road helmet (kask Infinity with closed vent) and low profile wheels. So I had a think as to my set up and decided to ditch the TT helmet (my only set up change) and go back to the road helmet. Got my pacing wrong and finished with too much in the tank (should've pushed harder into the wind and got blown home) but I managed to get back under 27mins (26:52). The road helmet seems to let me stay in the aero position comfortably for longer :-/ Now where do I find 46secs :-/


----------



## jowwy (20 May 2016)

HLaB said:


> I'm still a long way of my pb, probably mostly due to lack of practice (I concentrated on the 312 over winter). P'tured on the first TT of the season so it was a write off at nearly 32 mins. The next week there was road works so we ended up doing a parallel course that was a 11miles it was pre 312 so I didn't really push. Then after three weeks (and the 312) I got back on the proper course but only did a 27:22 (a long way of my course pb of 26:06). Did an open in between and didn't do much better (27:02). I was doing those times last year in practice with a road helmet (kask Infinity with closed vent) and low profile wheels. So I had a think as to my set up and decided to ditch the TT helmet (my only set up change) and go back to the road helmet. Got my pacing wrong and finished with too much in the tank (should've pushed harder into the wind and got blown home) but I managed to get back under 27mins (26:52). The road helmet seems to let me stay in the aero position comfortably for longer :-/ Now where do I find 46secs :-/


There so much to think about in TTs when trying to chase/beat pb's.

What TT helmet are you using? Is your position right? Wind? Etc etc

Just keep training and keep working on what feels best for you. Some like to be very low at the front, some like to be narrow at the front but not as low. 

You will get there and pb's will come


----------



## Sharky (20 May 2016)

jowwy said:


> You will get there and pb's will come



If only ...

It's a sobering thought, but the day will come when your current PB will be your final PB. My last PB for a 10 was in 1969 and no matter how hard I train or tweak the bike etc., can't get near it.

But still get a lot out of TT's, aiming for Season bests or Age Standard bests, but absolute PB's - would have to be a tail wind in both directions.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (20 May 2016)

Finally getting to ride my first TT of the year this Thursday after a whole winter of illness . No training at all as such but just want to get on my new bike .


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2016)

jowwy said:


> There so much to think about in TTs when trying to chase/beat pb's.
> 
> What TT helmet are you using? Is your position right? Wind? Etc etc
> 
> ...


I changed at the start of the season to a Catlike Chrono, it looks cool but I think it was upsetting what was a really good position. Commuted on Tuesdays on the TT bike (actually an 8 year old converted) sportive road bike and felt much more comfortable again in the position. So on Thursdays I went back to my Kask Infinity with closed vent. I managed a 26.06 on that course last year and a 25.20 on another with that set up. Thursday's 26.52 felt right for the effort (lack of to be precise). On hindsight I should've went for something in between like a Bambino. That'll have to wait though as my next purchase when I have cash is a speedsuit


----------



## jowwy (20 May 2016)

HLaB said:


> I changed at the start of the season to a Catlike Chrono, it looks cool but I think it was upsetting what was a really good position. Commuted on Tuesdays on the TT bike (actually an 8 year old converted) sportive road bike and felt much more comfortable again in the position. So on Thursdays I went back to my Kask Infinity with closed vent. I managed a 26.06 on that course last year and a 25.20 on another with that set up. Thursday's 26.52 felt right for the effort (lack of to be precise). On hindsight I should've went for something in between like a Bambino. That'll have to wait though as my next purchase when I have cash is a speedsuit
> 
> View attachment 129160
> 
> ...


Those type of helmets need to be kept flat to your back at all times. Any lifted of the head and tail of the helmet will cause a loss of time and aero advantage. The kask infinity being a aero helmet with no tail, means lifting of the head doesnt cause the same time loss. The kask bambino would be ideal for you, but the infinity with shut vents is a damn good helmet. 

Also get a club jersey one size smaller so its really tight around shoulders and arms with no rucking up


----------



## Cuchilo (20 May 2016)

jowwy said:


> Those type of helmets need to be kept flat to your back at all times. Any lifted of the head and tail of the helmet will cause a loss of time and aero advantage. The kask infinity being a aero helmet with no tail, means lifting of the head doesnt cause the same time loss. The kask bambino would be ideal for you, but the infinity with shut vents is a damn good helmet.
> 
> Also get a club jersey one size smaller so its really tight around shoulders and arms with no rucking up


True about the helmet but you lose the gain by having a short tail . I wonder what % of time moving your head would make a long tail helmet pointless .


----------



## jowwy (20 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> True about the helmet but you lose the gain by having a short tail . I wonder what % of time moving your head would make a long tail helmet pointless .


Team sky and wiggins dont seem to lost time without the tail......its all about your position and which helmet suits it

Im watching the tour of cali TT at the moment and theres a hell of a lot of stubby tailed bambino type helmets on show.....very few long tailed helmets


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2016)

Long tails are always faster, stubby helmets are for those without the discipline to hold the position. Remind me what helmet Wiggo used when setting the hour record again...

I would assume the mass of stubby helmets in Cali is due to the number of riders who are actually bothered, in comparison to those who are just getting round


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Long tails are always faster, stubby helmets are for those without the discipline to hold the position. Remind me what helmet Wiggo used when setting the hour record again...
> 
> I would assume the mass of stubby helmets in Cali is due to the number of riders who are actually bothered, in comparison to those who are just getting round


There could also be a side wind, I'm sure somebody found that whilst a long tail was faster in a head wind/ no wind a stubby helmet was faster in a side wind/ gusts. I think the best team pick the helmet relative to the conditions.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2016)

If there is a side wind just spin the helmet round to face it .


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Long tails are always faster, stubby helmets are for those without the discipline to hold the position. Remind me what helmet Wiggo used when setting the hour record again...
> 
> I would assume the mass of stubby helmets in Cali is due to the number of riders who are actually bothered, in comparison to those who are just getting round


Are you saying that a world champion time trialist Sir Bradley Wiggins isnt disciplined to hold the TT position or world time trial champion vasel kiryenka.

Also the hour record was indoors.....not exactly a lot of wind in there is it.


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2016)

jowwy said:


> Are you saying that a world champion time trialist Sir Bradley Wiggins isnt disciplined to hold the TT position or world time trial champion vasel kiryenka.
> 
> Also the hour record was indoors.....not exactly a lot of wind in there is it.



No, that's not what I'm saying. What I'm saying is that a long tailed helmet is faster, but you have to hold the discipline. When Wiggo was sponsor free, he wore the fastest helmet available. When he rode for a trade sponsored team, he wore the helmet which his sponsors provide.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2016)

I am not saying get a smaller top as one guy mentioned, get a skin suit. Just putting a tight fitting one on will make you feel faster.


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> No, that's not what I'm saying. What I'm saying is that a long tailed helmet is faster, but you have to hold the discipline. When Wiggo was sponsor free, he wore the fastest helmet available. When he rode for a trade sponsored team, he wore the helmet which his sponsors provide.


Well he didnt exactly wear a tailed helmet when doing the hour record and he wasnt sponsor free when doing it either. He was still with kask and rapha






Not exactly a tail on that helmet is it.....more a stubby back. Unlike the tail on HLABs helmet.

Believe you me, i dont think team sky would go for helmet that is less than aero and that would lose time over others


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I am not saying get a smaller top as one guy mentioned, get a skin suit. Just putting a tight fitting one on will make you feel faster.


The smaller top was until he could get or afford the skinsuit.....not cheap those things. For a while i time trialled with the castelli aero jersey one size smallr and set my pb while wearing it.


----------



## iggibizzle (21 May 2016)

How many of you have dedicated tt bikes, or use a roadie with clip ons? Or a roadie converted into a tt bike with full bars , wheels etc. Looking into options. Currently just use clip ons now, on a giant defy with the seat pushed forward. Other than that it's same set up i use for mega hilly 100 + milers. Probably not ideal for tt. But am looking for a bike to use solely for tts.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2016)

TT bike here . I use it more than my roadies


----------



## iggibizzle (21 May 2016)

Watching a few on eBay!!  Presuming you started on a road bike? Then clip ons? Was the difference instant? Or did you just find it 'better' and get faster as you got fitter anyway?


----------



## Cuchilo (21 May 2016)

I used clip ons on my defy but never raced with that set up . It was just to see if i liked the position . I'm 42 so wasn't sure if my back would like it 
When i decided i was going to have a go at a few TT's i bought the TT bike . I wasn't aware you could use a road bike for them . 
There was a speed increase but nothing major although i did start to climb up the strava leader boards pretty quickly


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2016)

I use a roadie with clip ons. I think the biggest detractor right now is my weight


----------



## iggibizzle (21 May 2016)

Il stick to the clip ons for now while I get my legs up to speed, then snap up a tt bike. Yes some people show up on standard road bikes. Even hybrids. The course I do is totally flat so weight means nowt to me. On flat heavier probably better. More momentum!!


----------



## screenman (21 May 2016)

jowwy said:


> The smaller top was until he could get or afford the skinsuit.....not cheap those things. For a while i time trialled with the castelli aero jersey one size smallr and set my pb while wearing it.



I think you may find that had more to do with the conditions than your top. But I suppose every little counts, I did my first sub 25 minute 10 in winter gear.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I use a roadie with clip ons. I think the biggest detractor right now is my weight



Now that is an honest post.


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Now that is an honest post.



Exactly, I could go and buy a flash helmet, bike and wheels, or I could train harder and consider what I stuff in my mouth.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Il stick to the clip ons for now while I get my legs up to speed, then snap up a tt bike. Yes some people show up on standard road bikes. Even hybrids. The course I do is totally flat so weight means nowt to me. On flat heavier probably better. More momentum!!



I doubt it, heavier often means wider, more wind resistance. Heavier could mean carrying too much lard which your blood flow could be restricted by. Even on flat Lincolnshire courses I was always faster when lighter.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2016)

20 years ago I used to use a road bike with clip ons, deep section carbon wheels, skin suit and an aero lid. The bike itself doesn't make a huge difference, it's minimal, but position on the bike is number 1. I used the old Mavic aero bars, and they were very adjustable and you could get nice and low with them, even on a road bike.

You are the engine.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2016)

I should have added I never owned a TT bike, just road bikes with clip on's, did quite a few 23 minute 10's I always preffered off road riding and racing, in fact just off for a few loops of the local forest right now.


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2016)

I started with a normal sportive road bike, put clip on on that later. When I got my ti bike I found I wasn't using it so I converted it to a dedicated TT bike and found it got a new lease of life :-)


----------



## Justinslow (21 May 2016)

Last season (my first) my road bike with TT bars, this season dedicated TT bike but it hasn't gone quite to plan. Illness, lack of mojo, work, family etc etc, means so far I've only done two opens and two evening club TT's.
Speaking of which, the second evening one was last week, a short 8 mile one, 19.46 PB and 4th out of 26, winning time 18.27. 
Haven't ridden a huge amount lately so was relatively pleased with that but a guy beat me by 6 seconds on a road bike with TT bars who I beat in my first open of the year back in March so must pull my finger out and get going again. 
TTing is as much about your head as your body.


----------



## Cuchilo (22 May 2016)

I gave my club ten a miss last week as i had food poisoning the weekend before and wasn't feeling too strong . Got back on the bike on Wednesday to get back into my training rides . I'm trying to do a lap of Richmond park every day . Short route is about 17.5 miles so it can go up from there depending on the time i have .
Just got back from the H25/2 open and PB'd by 4:27 on the same course  with a time of 1:04:13 
Some one got a 00:51 

https://www.strava.com/activities/583916452


----------



## Cuchilo (22 May 2016)




----------



## jowwy (22 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 129321


Which number was yours


----------



## Cuchilo (22 May 2016)

jowwy said:


> Which number was yours



79 . Goes to show its random and could be anywhere .


----------



## iggibizzle (25 May 2016)

10 secs off my pb last night. But I now know I can hold the pace for 13 mile. Had a mare in warm up and had to basically sprint to the start 3 miles away after the delay. Made it with 30 seconds to spare. Didn't get time to catch breath before I was off


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> 10 secs off my pb last night. But I now know I can hold the pace for 13 mile. Had a mare in warm up and had to basically sprint to the start 3 miles away after the delay. Made it with 30 seconds to spare. Didn't get time to catch breath before I was off



I think we've all been there


----------



## Jerry Atrik (27 May 2016)

34 seconds of PB last night . Down from 26-12 to 25-38 . Pretty pleased as have not been well or trained for the last six months so put it down to new bike , bike fit and nigh on perfect conditions on a fast course , the S4 / 10 .


----------



## Tin Pot (29 May 2016)

3minutes 32s of my PB on Thursday. 
Q10/29 26:30


----------



## Jerry Atrik (1 Jun 2016)

Twice in a week ! Down to 25-14 from 25-38 at the Camel Valley meet on the S40 / 10 .


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2016)

Sorry to read about ( what i think is ) your team mate @Justinslow
Just realized this was last year and the article is about the recall http://m.halsteadgazette.co.uk/news...r_falling_off_a_bike_which_had_a_major_fault/


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Sorry to read about ( what i think is ) your team mate @Justinslow
> Just realized this was last year and the article is about the recall http://m.halsteadgazette.co.uk/news...r_falling_off_a_bike_which_had_a_major_fault/



Awful


----------



## Justinslow (2 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Sorry to read about ( what i think is ) your team mate @Justinslow
> Just realized this was last year and the article is about the recall http://m.halsteadgazette.co.uk/news...r_falling_off_a_bike_which_had_a_major_fault/


Yes you are correct, he was one of the best TT riders at the club holding a lot of club records. Happened last August and nobody really knew what happened but according to the article it seems component failure was the cause. I didn't know him personally or ever ride with him as I started at the club when he was in a period of illness and not around much. He was very well regarded by all members of the club and is very much missed.
Before the last club TT just after it happened we had a minutes silence and our chairman said some moving words.
A very sad story.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2016)

Sorry to darken the mood on the thread , i just saw the club kit and recognized it as Justins club .
Any howwwwwww .. Just looking at an open event 25 mile and the options to enter are normal or slowest 50 . now i'm not fast but as the start sheet isn't revealed until close of entry you don't know who is riding to know if you are going to be fast or slow . It's like having to admit you think you are shoot or good


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Jun 2016)

Did my third tt tonight, it turns out that I was right - it would be a bad idea to take a jittery tt bike with 80mm to a windy, hilly course with terrible road quality after all.

Next time I'll take the road bike!


----------



## Sharky (2 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Sorry to darken the mood on the thread , i just saw the club kit and recognized it as Justins club .
> Any howwwwwww .. Just looking at an open event 25 mile and the options to enter are normal or slowest 50 . now i'm not fast but as the start sheet isn't revealed until close of entry you don't know who is riding to know if you are going to be fast or slow . It's like having to admit you think you are shoot or good


If it's what I think it is? The organiser gives preference to the slowest 50 riders as per their PB's and guarantees a ride. In days of old, events used to be over subscribed and this was a way of giving slower riders a chance to ride on fast courses.
Cheers Keith


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2016)

Sharky said:


> If it's what I think it is? The organiser gives preference to the slowest 50 riders as per their PB's and guarantees a ride. In days of old, events used to be over subscribed and this was a way of giving slower riders a chance to ride on fast courses.
> Cheers Keith


It's this one . https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/11987


----------



## Justinslow (2 Jun 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Did my third tt tonight, it turns out that I was right - it would be a bad idea to take a jittery tt bike with 80mm to a windy, hilly course with terrible road quality after all.
> 
> Next time I'll take the road bike!


Yeah ditched the 82 Planet X front tonight, put on 30mm road wheel. Well windy, not a night for deep fronts! Didn't pb, 5 seconds off, but was 4th home (2nd in the club) out of 26 riders on one of our 8 mile courses.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2016)

My 10 last night was hell ! It's rare to get a nice day on the Hillingdon circuit but i don't think i've ever seen other riders off the bars and covering the brakes . We got proper smashed about by the wind !


----------



## Justinslow (3 Jun 2016)

Our top two last night were 30 odd seconds infront of us, but there were 7 seconds between third and sixth.........close racing.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jun 2016)

Just entered a 50 at the end of June


----------



## Justinslow (3 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Just entered a 50 at the end of June


I'm doing ride London at the end of July so got to do the big rides aswell as TT stuff


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> I'm doing ride London at the end of July so got to do the big rides aswell as TT stuff


I managed to get out of ride london . I put my name up to make a club team but others wanted to do it so that's fine by me . If i do a hundred miles i want to see the seaside !
Actually ive just remembered , a training ride for the 100 was a club trip to the seaside i discussed with another member . 
I'm going to the seaside wooooohooooooo !


----------



## Justinslow (3 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I managed to get out of ride london . I put my name up to make a club team but others wanted to do it so that's fine by me . If i do a hundred miles i want to see the seaside !
> Actually ive just remembered , a training ride for the 100 was a club trip to the seaside i discussed with another member .
> I'm going to the seaside wooooohooooooo !


Yeah that's how I came to do it, club team entry and I was foolish enough to say I'd like to do it along with several others then when we actually got a team entry most baled out! Should be an experience anyhow. Did a 100 solo on Sunday as you know and yep went to the coast






Easy hour on the turbo Tuesday and then a short TT Thursday. Surprised with my time last night given how fatigued I feel, 11 hour grafting day today and I'm done in, currently having a good soak in the bath , need some rest days before next Thursdays 13 mile hilly TT, oh and another long ride to fit in somewhere too


----------



## iggibizzle (7 Jun 2016)

10mile pb tonight on what was described as a 'slow night' by the experienced guys. 27.55. Not bad after about 400 mile since last Monday


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Jun 2016)

Fast people always say that .


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jun 2016)

27:49 tonight. Awful. A long, hard ride Sunday put paid to feeling spritely. I also took the ski bars off for the long ride, and I should have put them back on before tonight's ride... Lesson learned and all that

Edit: Facebook post says 26:49, so a minute quicker than I thought, but still a minute off PB


----------



## Justinslow (9 Jun 2016)

13 mile hilly tonight, felt rubbish, hit a load of stones in the middle of the road my fault could have avoided them, front tub goes off with a bang, sidewall torn, tub ruined. Should have stayed at home, gutted.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> 13 mile hilly tonight, felt rubbish, hit a load of stones in the middle of the road my fault could have avoided them, front tub goes off with a bang, sidewall torn, tub ruined. Should have stayed at home, gutted.
> View attachment 131429




The bike looks Bloody quick though


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> 13 mile hilly tonight, felt rubbish, hit a load of stones in the middle of the road my fault could have avoided them, front tub goes off with a bang, sidewall torn, tub ruined. Should have stayed at home, gutted.
> View attachment 131429


Not surprised you're gutted mate


----------



## Sharky (9 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> 13 mile hilly tonight, felt rubbish, *hit a load of stones* in the middle of the road my fault could have avoided them, front tub goes off with a bang, sidewall torn, tub ruined. Should have stayed at home, gutted.
> View attachment 131429



Mick Jagger has a lot to answer for ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

I'm struggling to better my 15.4 mile TT PB


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2016)

I thought I was on for a 15miles pb yesterday; it was a downhill and tailwind start but nonetheless I thought I'd have something to try and retain but the 26+mph for the first 4miles started to fall and then laurence Tem Dam, a noticeably flat tyre. I was only a mile or two from the HQ and in hindsight I should've just peeled off to that but I thought I'd press on to the next marshal tell them and maybe get some help. Unfortunately it was over 2miles to the next marshals and none of them had anything that could help me. So I started the long walk back. Fortunately (for me at least) my mate had dislocated his knee and wasn't riding and came to the rescue in his van. Seemed like I'd been walking for ages when he thankfully turned up but only when I got in the van did I realise how far away I was still


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jun 2016)

Blimey i hope this isn't a CC curse


----------



## fimm (13 Jun 2016)

Nice bike, @Justinslow !
Did the triathlon club TT last week - 28:11. Bit disappointed not to get under 28, but whatever... did get held up by someone who overtook me and then slowed right down to turn right - there was no reason for the slowing down, if they'd just slowed a bit and turned they'd have not got in my way!


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jun 2016)

My rear tub was also punctured, flat by the next day, tiny Flint embedded in it.
Some "pit stop" on order and some new tub tape to put my spare tub on the front. I think though my Planet X carbons could be heading on eBay soon, it's tainted my view of tubular tyres and the 82 front is too deep and catches the wind too much for my liking.


----------



## fimm (13 Jun 2016)

How long have you had those wheels? I have a very similar if not identical set of Planet X wheels... (well really they are my O/Hs but he wasn't using them so I am (how much does he love me?  )) I agree that the front is not fun when it is windy but I think I am getting used to it somewhat. The other option is to have a non-deep-section front wheel to swap in if it is a bit windy (there is definitely a point where bad wind instability outweighs the aero improvement, even my O/H agrees).


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jun 2016)

You would have had the same issues with clinchers though wouldn't you ?


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jun 2016)

fimm said:


> How long have you had those wheels? I have a very similar if not identical set of Planet X wheels... (well really they are my O/Hs but he wasn't using them so I am (how much does he love me?  )) I agree that the front is not fun when it is windy but I think I am getting used to it somewhat. The other option is to have a non-deep-section front wheel to swap in if it is a bit windy (there is definitely a point where bad wind instability outweighs the aero improvement, even my O/H agrees).


Yes I have got an alloy 30mm front that I use if it's windy, but it's a faff having to change brake blocks and readjust the brake as the wheels are slightly different widths. I've only used the PX wheels this season and that front was even a bit flighty last week and we had hardly any wind.


Cuchilo said:


> You would have had the same issues with clinchers though wouldn't you ?


in that I would have punctured, yes probably, but they would have been a lot easier to sort out and repair! not sure I need the fuss!


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Yes I have got an alloy 30mm front that I use if it's windy, but it's a faff having to change brake blocks and readjust the brake as the wheels are slightly different widths. I've only used the PX wheels this season and that front was even a bit flighty last week and we had hardly any wind.
> 
> in that I would have punctured, yes probably, but they would have been a lot easier to sort out and repair! not sure I need the fuss!



You would need a new tyre so buy a new tub . Repair the tube , new tube v's a can of pitstop . I must admit that the last tub i bought i got the LBS to fit for £10 from memory .


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> You would need a new tyre so buy a new tub . Repair the tube , new tube v's a can of pitstop . I must admit that the last tub i bought i got the LBS to fit for £10 from memory .


A decent tub - twice the price of a decent clincher?


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> A decent tub - twice the price of a decent clincher?


Just found a vittoria corsa Evo Cx for £20 on Planet X so I guess that's not too bad.....


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> A decent tub - twice the price of a decent clincher?


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


>


Well to replace the vittoria corsa sc that is ruined with the same tyre wouldn't be cheap!


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Well to replace the vittoria corsa sc that is ruined with the same tyre wouldn't be cheap!


So what . They are your race tyres for your race wheels that you use to enjoy yourself .


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jun 2016)

This one ? http://www.highonbikes.com/special-...rrHTsGdP8sgjjWl6dcA66BweiFtIRJzeF8aAvIk8P8HAQ


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jun 2016)

I use these myself . http://www.highonbikes.com/special-...gN3rvAGCMF3SfKI-4P8EiO8yfJZreYe24QaAjl78P8HAQ


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> So what . They are your race tyres for your race wheels that you use to enjoy yourself .


Well being a frugal old sod I try and keep things cheap! 
Yes that's the one £40! For one tyre! 
How much slower would I be on a £20 clincher and a 50mm Carbon/alloy rim? 

"Enjoy yourself" ha ha I wouldn't call it "enjoyment" !!


----------



## derrick (13 Jun 2016)

Anyone doing this one. https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/12030:okay:


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jun 2016)

You crack me up with your money saving .


----------



## Justinslow (13 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> You crack me up with your money saving .


Fecking garmin won't record speed now on the turbo!


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Fecking garmin won't record speed now on the turbo!


Get a 1000 mate


----------



## iggibizzle (14 Jun 2016)

Another decent chunk lopped off. Down to 27.06


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2016)

Managed a season best tonight (26:16) but still 10secs of my pb and I had to lose skin to do that!


----------



## Justinslow (17 Jun 2016)

HLaB said:


> Managed a season best tonight (26:16) but still 10secs of my pb and I had to lose skin to do that!


Doesn't sound too pleasant!


----------



## HLaB (18 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Doesn't sound too pleasant!



It was my own mistake so easier to digest. I was 15s up on the pb up for the first 7miles but started to fade, after another mile it had fallen to 11sec up at 8miles. 
I then an unbelievably bad penultimate mile, which had me 14secs down. Tried to recover it too much in the last few hundred metres and experienced a front wheel wobble. Tried to recover it a few times but eventually ran out of tarmac and put it down _:-/_ Thanks everybody for the concern; after a few showers it's cleaned up nicely and I can clearly see a lot of road rash but no bumps or bruises. Net result I was 10secs down on a pb. Mind me not to sprint in the tt bars.


----------



## Justinslow (19 Jun 2016)

HLaB said:


> It was my own mistake so easier to digest. I was 15s up on the pb up for the first 7miles but started to fade, after another mile it had fallen to 11sec up at 8miles.
> I then an unbelievably bad penultimate mile, which had me 14secs down. Tried to recover it too much in the last few hundred metres and experienced a front wheel wobble. Tried to recover it a few times but eventually ran out of tarmac and put it down _:-/_ Thanks everybody for the concern; after a few showers it's cleaned up nicely and I can clearly see a lot of road rash but no bumps or bruises. Net result I was 10secs down on a pb. Mind me not to sprint in the tt bars.


Sorry to hear that.
On the TT that I punctured I think there were 4 DNF's through punctures, one of which lost control and crashed heavily on a fast twisty section. He is ok though battered and bruised, cracked his Dolan scala frame though, he's already replaced it, they've done him a half price deal on a new frame. 
Just shows how easily it is to get all pear shaped when you're on the limit and fatigued.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> On the TT that I punctured I think there were 4 DNF's through punctures, one of which lost control and crashed heavily on a fast twisty section. He is ok though battered and bruised, cracked his Dolan scala frame though, he's already replaced it, they've done him a half price deal on a new frame.
> Just shows how easily it is to get all pear shaped when you're on the limit and fatigued.


Yikes now that is nasty, glad he's ok; I've just lost skin.
A wee bit OT a mate of mine up north p'tured on a 25miles TT and lost it by 3secs


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jun 2016)

PB on a 50 today by 2:14 . Ive missed the last few TT's i had booked due to colds and infections but hopefully back on track now


----------



## zigzag (28 Jun 2016)

greetings folks! the only tt i've done so far was a winter 10, on an inappropriate bike in 29:10. however i've signed up for a 24hr tt in merseyside and just about finishing putting together a tt bike (halfords carrera, ahem).
currently my challenges are: nutrition/hydration, pacing, staying in an aero position for a long time, organising a support for the day (where do i start? ). so far i've received some great advice from frank9755, but further thoughts and insights are very welcome and appreciated!

p.s. i've ridden many long audaxes in the past few years, therefore endurance is not an issue - the main objective of this 24hr tt is to ride it in the most efficient way without making many mistakes and getting the highest mileage for my current level of fitness.


----------



## iggibizzle (28 Jun 2016)

1st crack at a hilly tt tonight. 16.4 mile. 1100ft climbing. 53.12. 18.5mph. Happy with that. I'm no mountain goat


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2016)

I'm typing on my too small to type pocket neo so apologies if there's typos but I wanted to share my last night's pb. 26.03 a bit of a rough edge perfomance (too much sitting up) so there is room for improvement but I'm happy with it :-) https://www.strava.com/activities/633478738


----------



## Sharky (8 Jul 2016)

HLaB said:


> I'm typing on my too small to type pocket neo so apologies if there's typos but I wanted to share my last night's pb. 26.03 a bit of a rough edge perfomance (too much sitting up) so there is room for improvement but I'm happy with it :-) https://www.strava.com/activities/633478738


10/10 for spelling & 11/10 for the PB


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jul 2016)

Got back on it last night after my last dnf through a puncture a month ago, short 8 mile club TT PB 20.05 by 36 seconds. Winner was 19.01.


----------



## Justinslow (9 Jul 2016)




----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> View attachment 134405


Have you gone lower ?


----------



## Justinslow (9 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Have you gone lower ?


No mate, if anything I still think i look a bit like I'm too far over the front of the bike, it's just the way I seem to end up when I'm trying.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> No mate, if anything I still think i look a bit like I'm too far over the front of the bike, it's just the way I seem to end up when I'm trying.


You don't look too far forward to me .


----------



## Sharky (10 Jul 2016)

Not a PB, but worth a mention -

First ever 25 - 9/4/67 - 1:10:43
Today's 25 - 10/7/16 - 1:10:40

Although similar times, the first was on a wet & cold day on the East Lancs Road and the winner's time 1:3:17. I was riding the "Bates" on my avatar picture with 26" HP's and steel chain set.
Today's course Q25/8 has a bit of a gift start and the winner's time was 0:50:05 (course record). I was riding 50x15 fixed with tri-bars. Amazing winner's time. In 1967, I think comp record was still only a 53 (Baz Breedon?) and now times like this in a local open club TT.

Have been quicker in between, but don't often ride 25's now. This was a 7yr best so quite pleased.


----------



## iggibizzle (12 Jul 2016)

24-05 tonight on a cut down 8.9 mile course due to roadworks. Tough headwind then head/cross wind for 1st 6 miles. By my calculations id have gone into the 26's for the 1st time had it been the full 10. Was the best I've felt.


----------



## Justinslow (14 Jul 2016)

Walk of shame, punctured again on warm up for tonight's 13 mile hilly TT. 
Think I'm done with wasting my time.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> View attachment 134891
> 
> Walk of shame, punctured again on warm up for tonight's 13 mile hilly TT.
> Think I'm done with wasting my time.


Have you not got pitstop in the tubs ?


----------



## Justinslow (15 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Have you not got pitstop in the tubs ?


Yep, didn't do a shoots worth of good, sidewall again, the roads round here are so crappy with loads of stones floating about, I think tubs are are just not strong enough (well the ones I use anyway). Any recommendations for tougher tubs? 
This was in the warm up and was following 3 other riders not one of which gave me a shout to warn of stones.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Yep, didn't do a shoots worth of good, sidewall again, the roads round here are so crappy with loads of stones floating about, I think tubs are are just not strong enough (well the ones I use anyway). Any recommendations for tougher tubs?
> This was in the warm up and was following 3 other riders not one of which gave me a shout to warn of stones.


I use these . http://cycletechreview.com/2012/reviews/schwalbe-ultremo-ht-review/
I'll let you hunt around for the price though


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Jul 2016)

New 10mile pb . 26.43 on the levens course near Kendal


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Jul 2016)

Good man !


----------



## iggibizzle (20 Jul 2016)

Cheers. Getting better all the time Was my 1st go on a dual carriageway course with just 1 turn halfway. Kind of enjoyed the me vs pain and little else to think about like corners etc


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jul 2016)

Club championship 10 tonight, new rear tub fitted, a more heavier "training" tub which I'm hoping is a stronger construction!
23.55 pb on this course by 34 seconds and 6th out of 18 club riders, winner was 22.33. My overall pb on a 10 by 24 seconds.
Probably no trophies though as there were loads of good pb's tonight (there's fastest, handicap and vets).
Pretty pleased with a good pb as I've not had the most consistent season - missing quite a few of our club TT's and puncturing on two and not entered any opens since early spring.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (21 Jul 2016)

Back on it Justinslow , nice one !


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jul 2016)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Back on it Justinslow , nice one !


Yay! and I think I may have bagged a "silver" in the vets according to the provisional results. 
With the other non club riders taking part I was 7th out of 30.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Jul 2016)

23 on a ten ! nice one !


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jul 2016)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Back on it Justinslow , nice one !





Cuchilo said:


> 23 on a ten ! nice one !



Cheers yeah well chuffed with that, it was horrible though didn't enjoy it at all, think it was the added pressure of it being club championship night and the fact a few of us had blown our legs to bits at the weekend doing 127 miles, and the heat. Felt pretty fatigued.
The aim with the TT bike this year though was a 23 so jobs a good un!


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Jul 2016)

I'm still trying to go under 25  Mind you ive not done many tens this year . I think a trip to the F11/10 is needed !


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm still trying to go under 25  Mind you ive not done many tens this year . I think a trip to the F11/10 is needed !


Believe it or not that was my first 10 of the year!


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2016)

I still far from the finished article technique wise but I did another course pb last night a 25.52 https://www.strava.com/activities/648902170
I think I need to do a flatter course again I was 25.20 last year on one when I was 26.06 on last night's course. I'm pretty sure I could do a sub 25 on a flat course now :-/


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Jul 2016)

Yeah i've PB'd on a 50 and a 25 this year and did a PB of my Richmond park training loop this morning with easy heart rate stats compared to my last PB there . 19:06 now  7 seconds of a bloody late 18 
I'm trying to get a ride on a club 10 in Tring to see what i do there .


----------



## Justinslow (23 Jul 2016)

Thinking about it, I started riding again properly almost exactly 2 years ago, I did our club 10 course as a practice run (wasn't a member then) as fast as I could at the time and did a 33 something.......


----------



## zigzag (26 Jul 2016)

pb on my first time trial is 479.39 miles in 24hrs, with moving average of 20.06mph and stopped time of 6min 

https://www.strava.com/activities/652541692


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2016)

zigzag said:


> pb on my first time trial is 479.39 miles in 24hrs, with moving average of 20.06mph and stopped time of 6min
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/652541692


4/10 - "_Must try harder_"!  





Seriously - superb effort! Do you think you could perhaps manage 500 miles if you ever do another 24 hour TT? In fact - _do_ you intend to do another, or was that a one-off?


----------



## zigzag (27 Jul 2016)

i definitely believe that 500+ miles is within the reach - just need to come up with the plan how to increase my moving average by 1mph. any tips from cycling coaches (or people in the know) are most appreciated.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jul 2016)

zigzag said:


> i definitely believe that 500+ miles is within the reach - just need to come up with the plan how to increase my moving average by 1mph. any tips from cycling coaches (or people in the know) are most appreciated.


Well the standard answer on here for getting faster is ride your bike more but


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jul 2016)

zigzag said:


> pb on my first time trial is 479.39 miles in 24hrs, with moving average of 20.06mph and stopped time of 6min
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/652541692


Mental! Great effort, how on earth did you remain "comfortable" for that length of time and mileage, was sort of bike was it on? Great average speed too.
@jamma would do well to look at this I'm sure!


----------



## zigzag (27 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Mental! Great effort, how on earth did you remain "comfortable" for that length of time and mileage, was sort of bike was it on? Great average speed too.
> @jamma would do well to look at this I'm sure!


thank you - can't say i was comfortable (first half was ok, second not so..), i rode a tt bike, put a photo on strava now


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Mental! Great effort, how on earth did you remain "comfortable" for that length of time and mileage, was sort of bike was it on? Great average speed too.
> @jamma would do well to look at this I'm sure!



Pic of his bike in *THIS* thread


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Pic of his bike in *THIS* thread


Cheers hadn't spotted that thread, will have a read!


----------



## jamma (27 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Mental! Great effort, how on earth did you remain "comfortable" for that length of time and mileage, was sort of bike was it on? Great average speed too.
> @jamma would do well to look at this I'm sure!



Your right as i am still trying to find where to peak on my club 10 course and congrats zigzag


----------



## S-Express (27 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Your right as i am still trying to find where to peak on my club 10 course



Best place to peak is just before the finish line.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jul 2016)

Late 23 on tonights 10 although strava is showing 24:04  Just waiting for the official times TBA


----------



## jamma (27 Jul 2016)

S-Express said:


> Best place to peak is just before the finish line.



I give it a shot tomorrow and hopefully the more aero kit will help to no flappy bits of material while riding in the wind


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jul 2016)

If you can peak at the finish line you haven't tried hard enough ! Look at the course and see where you can give it beans and where you can recover while still keeping speed . On a 10 just give it beans and die after the finish line .


----------



## iggibizzle (27 Jul 2016)

I keep it just about bearable for the 1st 9 mile then make it unbearable for the last 1


----------



## S-Express (27 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> If you can peak at the finish line you haven't tried hard enough !



If you peak at the finish (or preferably just before), I would suggest you have measured your effort perfectly.


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Late 23 on tonights 10 although strava is showing 24:04  Just waiting for the official times TBA


Had no internet all day, that's a great time, what was your pb before? You've beaten by loads haven't you?


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Had no internet all day, that's a great time, what was your pb before? You've beaten by loads haven't you?


My PB was 25:00 so 56 seconds . Gutted not to get a late 23 though . I'll just have to try again 
Hillingdon is my next 10 to get a PB on . Its a bugger of a course and nearly always windy . I'd like to get under 25 minutes there but that will probably be next season although i am riding it in two weeks and feeling good .


----------



## jamma (28 Jul 2016)

New PB on the local club 10 is 29:54 all based on feel because i forgot the garmin


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> My PB was 25:00 so 56 seconds . Gutted not to get a late 23 though . I'll just have to try again
> Hillingdon is my next 10 to get a PB on . Its a bugger of a course and nearly always windy . I'd like to get under 25 minutes there but that will probably be next season although i am riding it in two weeks and feeling good .


So it was a 24.04 official?


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> New PB on the local club 10 is 29:54 all based on feel because i forgot the garmin


The garmin is handy for looking at what you are doing wrong after the race , dont let it do your race for you .
I compare my efforts with faster riders , especially heart rates .


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> So it was a 24.04 official?


Yup , i've set my Garmin to auto pause and started it 20 seconds before i set off hence the late 23 thinking . Bloody garmins ! Bloody legs ! Bloody stupid bloody bike grrrrrr


----------



## jamma (28 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> The garmin is handy for looking at what you are doing wrong after the race , dont let it do your race for you .
> I compare my efforts with faster riders , especially heart rates .



I just wanted to start using it for heart rate and cadence only but still pretty descent


----------



## Justinslow (29 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Yup , i've set my Garmin to auto pause and started it 20 seconds before i set off hence the late 23 thinking . Bloody garmins ! Bloody legs ! Bloody stupid bloody bike grrrrrr


I know, 4 or 5 seconds......
It will come.
I missed last nights TT - had back trouble and then groin trouble after a particularly violent massage  
Annoying as this is the business end of the season, generally good conditions mean we should be flying.


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> I know, 4 or 5 seconds......
> It will come.
> I missed last nights TT - had back trouble and then groin trouble after a particularly violent massage
> Annoying as this is the business end of the season, generally good conditions mean we should be flying.


I hope so , ive just entered the H25/2 open to try for under the hour again . I need 4 minutes + though and ive already got 4 minutes off a 25 this season


----------



## huwsparky (29 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I compare my efforts with faster riders , especially heart rates .



There no point in you comparing your heart rate to faster riders or any other riders for that point.


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2016)

huwsparky said:


> There no point in you comparing your heart rate to faster riders or any other riders for that point.


I compare heart rate zones not actual BPM .


----------



## huwsparky (29 Jul 2016)

I've only ever done one 10TT and barring about 11s at the start it was zone 4 all the way. Do you pace yourself differently?


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2016)

I'm not sure what i'm doing to be honest but doing 25's is teaching me more than going hell for leather on 10's .


----------



## Justinslow (30 Jul 2016)

I tend to use my garmin for HR and cadence too, HR just so I keep it at "my" maximum (or somewhere near) ocasionally glancing at it that's all, don't bother about speed. Cadence to try and maintain 90 ish as I tend to drop too low if I'm not careful.
My max hr on a 10 is prob 174 at age 44, I know older and younger people who are higher (also slower than me ) the reverse is also true of course - there are a fair few quicker!


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2016)

Ive just removed the cadence sensor from my TT bike . It was a sticky out box with a wire and sensor , i figured it was causing more drag than doing any good as i never looked at it . I look at heart rate and try and keep it down as much as i can .


----------



## Justinslow (30 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Ive just removed the cadence sensor from my TT bike . It was a sticky out box with a wire and sensor , i figured it was causing more drag than doing any good as i never looked at it . I look at heart rate and try and keep it down as much as i can .


That's funny, I try to keep mine up! I have a habit of "easing off" so try to maintain 160-170 for a constant "push".


----------



## HLaB (30 Jul 2016)

I'm not sure what HR is best for me. This year I've been running at 90-92% (172-185bpm) and it naturally ramps up to near max in the last mile but my best tt last year was around 95% (190bpm) from the start ramping up to the same finish. I am faster this year but I've had a complete change of bike type (modified sportive road bike to dedicated TT) and last year in the back of my mind was a stronger performance :-/


----------



## huwsparky (30 Jul 2016)

@HLaB I'm guessing the reason your not sure what heart rate is the best for you as it will be different from day to day. Riding to a Particular HR on a 10 or 25 is pretty much guarantee you won't do as well as well as you could.

I always have a look at HR after most rides but hardly ever during as it doesn't really mean anything. For the 10 I did my average was 182bpm

Over a period of time with power data it can be used pretty accurately though to calculate fitness improvement.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2016)

The heart rate thing is just something i noticed with other faster riders . While i was busting a gut in zone 5 they where beating me by massive amounts and in Z3-4 .
So i have tried to calm myself down and think about things , where i need to give the effort more etc . It seems to be working in training and racing .


----------



## Justinslow (30 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> The heart rate thing is just something i noticed with other faster riders . While i was busting a gut in zone 5 they where beating me by massive amounts and in Z3-4 .
> So i have tried to calm myself down and think about things , where i need to give the effort more etc . It seems to be working in training and racing .


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2016)

You've lost me mate


----------



## huwsparky (30 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> The heart rate thing is just something i noticed with other faster riders . While i was busting a gut in zone 5 they where beating me by massive amounts and in Z3-4 .
> So i have tried to calm myself down and think about things , where i need to give the effort more etc . It seems to be working in training and racing .


Your pacing must have been pretty bad though if you were getting into Zone 5 heart rate for your TT's. No wonder your noticing your times are improving!

You shouldn't spend any time over a short/medium distance time trial in zone 3 heart rate either, I mean this feels pretty easy up to well over 2 hours riding. 

Again, theres no point in you looking at other (faster or slower) peoples heart rate as it won't do anything for you. They have their physiology and you have yours. There's not one way you can use anyone elses heart rate to improve yourself.

Don't know if you watched TdF ITV4 highlights this year. In one of the rest day programmes they were talking about Chris Froome's physiology results. He can make somewhere in the region of 500-550w @ 155 bpm or thereabouts, can't remember exactly. For your reference if your doing a 25min 10 your probably doing around 280w ish average for that ride. My point being, Froome can make this kind of power for that heart rate at the end of a stage having ridden 4 hours + @25mph, you or I, could have trained 20,000 miles a week since being 15 years old and never even come close to this. In all likelihood wee'd be a little bit fitter than now but probably not a huge amount as our physiology is our biggest limiting factor.


----------



## S-Express (30 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I look at heart rate and try and keep it down as much as i can



Not sure why you would do this on a 10. Your HR should be nailed to the red line for pretty much the whole distance. In fact, as others have said, just don't even look at it, as it is a poor guide to high effort anyway.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2016)

S-Express said:


> Not sure why you would do this on a 10. Your HR should be nailed to the red line for pretty much the whole distance. In fact, as others have said, just don't even look at it, as it is a poor guide to high effort anyway.


Yes lots of people have said that to me but the people doing 10's in 18 -19 minutes dont go into the red .
Ive been more interested in 25's this season so only really taken the thinking into the tens a few times . Got a PB though .


----------



## huwsparky (30 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Yes lots of people have said that to me but the people doing 10's in 18 -19 minutes dont go into the red .


Mate, they have a different physiology to you, don't even look at it. Believe me they are getting more or of themselves than you are and have the ability to go deeper than you do.

So by your logic they aren't trying as hard as they could? Have I got that right?


----------



## S-Express (30 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Yes lots of people have said that to me but the people doing 10's in 18 -19 minutes dont go into the red


They don't. But they are right on the limit of aerobic threshold - which is where you should be. The phrases 'trying to keep your HR low' and 'hitting aerobic threshold' are not really compatible.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2016)

huwsparky said:


> Mate, they have a different physiology to you, don't even look at it. Believe me they are getting more or of themselves than you are and have the ability to go deeper than you do.
> 
> So by your logic they aren't trying as hard as they could? Have I got that right?


No they are giving it everything but not the way i do . If i give it everything im farked after 1 mile if i can last that long . Why would i ignore what im seeing from people i have raced with and seems to be working for me over 50 , 25 and 10 mile open time trials ?


----------



## jamma (4 Aug 2016)

Got a new PB again tonight time was 29:15 really could have done a 28:50ish if the local farmer or gypse didn't bring it too a halt at the final roundabout


----------



## iggibizzle (11 Aug 2016)

Had a go at the Millnthorpe 15 mile up in Cumbria. Not really hilly but quite rolling and twisty . About 600ft climbing. Horrible conditions. Wet and cold. Probably lost a couple mins with not being able to go quick on the bends. 45.27. 19.9mph. Wanted to do 45mins at most but I'm not too disappointed in that weather!!


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Aug 2016)

4 seconds off a PB at Hillingdon 10 last night


----------



## TheJDog (11 Aug 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> 4 seconds off a PB at Hillingdon 10 last night



I was exactly 4s off my best, too. And I think conditions were pretty much perfect when I got that time last year, and a bit windy last night.

I might think about doing some training over the winter


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Aug 2016)

TheJDog said:


> I was exactly 4s off my best, too. And I think conditions were pretty much perfect when I got that time last year, and a bit windy last night.
> 
> I might think about doing some training over the winter


Yes , mine was last year probably on the same night . You tend to remember a nice night at Hillingdon more than you do a PB


----------



## TheJDog (11 Aug 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> You tend to remember a nice night at Hillingdon more than you do a PB



They are few and far between from what I've seen!


----------



## jamma (11 Aug 2016)

Hopefully a new PB tonight even with a 10 mph head wind


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Aug 2016)

jamma said:


> Hopefully a new PB tonight even with a 10 mph head wind


Its a tail wind for the return leg


----------



## jamma (11 Aug 2016)

No new PB nightmare ride, wind just flipped at every marshall, still done a good time of 29:30


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Aug 2016)

Wind in four directions eh , i think we have all experienced that


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Aug 2016)

27:06 today on the HCC178 open .
Not a great time but not a fast course so i'm told . Also swapped the rear disk for a 90mm rim just to see what happens . A throw away race really .
I took the bike out again in the afternoon for a normal training loop and although held up by traffic ( lost cab drivers ) it went well .


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2016)

You guys are starting to make want another go. It is 20years since my last 10 a 23.24 so next season maybe.

Keep posting those times and more important keep having fun.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Aug 2016)

screenman said:


> You guys are starting to make want another go. It is 20years since my last 10 a 23.24 so next season maybe.
> 
> Keep posting those times and more important keep having fun.


Do it mate ! There are fellas alot older than me doing them . Its odd to see the younger ones at an open .


----------



## BikeGirlKent (14 Aug 2016)

Ive just started TT and I'm pushing 40!! Isn't it scientifically proven the older you get the more stamina improves! Not sure what I prefer yet a 25 or a 10!


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Do it mate ! There are fellas alot older than me doing them . Its odd to see the younger ones at an open .



Most of my pals still racing are 60+ we will see how the winter goes. Arthritis stopped me last time.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Aug 2016)

BikeGirlKent said:


> Ive just started TT and I'm pushing 40!! Isn't it scientifically proven the older you get the more stamina improves! Not sure what I prefer yet a 25 or a 10!


Pushing 40 ! I've pushed it


----------



## BikeGirlKent (15 Aug 2016)

Im not that far behind young man!! Lol


----------



## Sharky (16 Aug 2016)

How many years away from the next decade do you have to be to be "pushing" it?
Just had a thought that at 66, I must be pushing 70 now and still tt'ing

You're all making me feel old.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Aug 2016)

1:08:38 on the H25/4 this morning . A course PB for me by 1:50 .


----------



## BikeGirlKent (21 Aug 2016)

I knocked 9 secs off my 10 PB this week!! Nice to see progress!


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Aug 2016)

BikeGirlKent said:


> I knocked 9 secs off my 10 PB this week!! Nice to see progress!


If you want to get a fast time on a 10 have a go on the F11/10 . There is an event on the 3rd Sept starting at 2pm but entry ends tomorrow .

https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/12541


----------



## BikeGirlKent (22 Aug 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> If you want to get a fast time on a 10 have a go on the F11/10 . There is an event on the 3rd Sept starting at 2pm but entry ends tomorrow .
> 
> https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/12541


Thanks for the heads up. Im only doing it on my road bike as I'm very new to doing them. Might be something to look at for next year


----------



## Sharky (23 Aug 2016)

For a Q course, I think the Ashford one is quite fast. Riders I know who have been riding the Ashford series and our Grain series are reporting faster times on the Ashford one.


----------



## iggibizzle (23 Aug 2016)

Tried something different tonight. A hill climb. Just under a mile long and Climbing over 200ft. So pretty steep in places. Did 4 mins 25. Averaged about 12mph. I had the national junior champ a minute behind me and he only caught me on the last bend. I'm nearly twice his weight! So I'm well pleased with that. Having him behind probably spurred me on a bit.


----------



## BikeGirlKent (23 Aug 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Tried something different tonight. A hill climb. Just under a mile long and Climbing over 200ft. So pretty steep in places. Did 4 mins 25. Averaged about 12mph. I had the national junior champ a minute behind me and he only caught me on the last bend. I'm nearly twice his weight! So I'm well pleased with that. Having him behind probably spurred me on a bit.


Thats brilliant!! Well done!!


----------



## iggibizzle (23 Aug 2016)

Cheers. Me + bike is probably 100kg. I've done flat tt's and hilly tt's and am more suited to the hilly / rolling stuff despite my weight. Wouldn't fancy a full on hill climb longer than a mile tho


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Aug 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Tried something different tonight. A hill climb. Just under a mile long and Climbing over 200ft. So pretty steep in places. Did 4 mins 25. Averaged about 12mph. I had the national junior champ a minute behind me and he only caught me on the last bend. I'm nearly twice his weight! So I'm well pleased with that. Having him behind probably spurred me on a bit.


I thought the national junior champ had been banned for taking EPO .


----------



## iggibizzle (25 Aug 2016)

Yes I got told he was but looks like they got confused with this lass brother. Either way he's 15 and does 20 minute 10's and weighs about 3 stone so I'm still well happy


----------



## iggibizzle (29 Aug 2016)

1st go at a 25 yesterday. Very wet. Twisty course with a few ups and downs. Some tight bends covered in wet leaves! Saps the average crawling around them. Managed 1:16:06. Shade under 20mph. Enjoyed it more than the 10's


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Sep 2016)

23:27 PB on todays 10 and a lesson in how to take off a soaking wet skin suit as it pelted it down 1 mile from the finish line .


----------



## HLaB (3 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> 23:27 PB on todays 10 and a lesson in how to take off a soaking wet skin suit as it pelted it down 1 mile from the finish line .


You were lucky, it pished doon all the way for me and a gusty start saw me over a minute down at halfway but I smashed it to the finish (well for me at least) and finished on the exact time as last year (26.43). A wee bit annoyed not to set a pb but last year was in perfect conditions and the potholes were smaller.


----------



## screenman (3 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> 23:27 PB on todays 10 and a lesson in how to take off a soaking wet skin suit as it pelted it down 1 mile from the finish line .



You took the suit off a mile before the finish, there may be something in the rules about that.

Good ride though.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> You took the suit off a mile before the finish, there may be something in the rules about that.
> 
> Good ride though.


What ever it takes


----------



## HLaB (3 Sep 2016)

I like updating this list

PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52 NCCC10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55 Freuchie 10 26.06 (First and only go);
ABC 10/43 25.20 NC16H 26.43 Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50, Kings Cliffe 10 27.47 (No tt bars) Rollers 10 (Inches that is) 20.00
PCC2 Up 16.7miles 45:53;
PCC Rimes Cup 20.6 miles TT 55:37;
PCC 22.3miles 1:02:09.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2016)

Today's Scottish 25 TT had some experienced marshals


----------



## busdennis (11 Sep 2016)

new pb for me yesterday at the superfast V718 20.43 = 29.1mph. very hungover this morning


----------



## screenman (11 Sep 2016)

busdennis said:


> new pb for me yesterday at the superfast V718 20.43 = 29.1mph. very hungover this morning



That 16.35 was something else, good ride for you as well that is quick.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Sep 2016)

busdennis said:


> new pb for me yesterday at the superfast V718 20.43 = 29.1mph. very hungover this morning


what 10 time did you have before to get on the V718 ?


----------



## busdennis (11 Sep 2016)

21.21 mate but im a member of a yorkshire club so get preference entry to some yorkshire events. Saying that 21.21 was in " no mans land" and 20.43 may be no better. i.e too quick for slow events. too slow for quick events


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2016)

HLaB said:


> I like updating this list
> 
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52 NCCC10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55 Freuchie 10 26.06 (First and only go);
> Brogborough TT 25.03, ABC 10/43 25.20 NC16H 26.43 Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50, Kings Cliffe 10 27.47 (No tt bars) Rollers 10 (Inches that is) 20.00
> ...


A PB today on a brand new course, 25.03; I've lost my compression socks and I think my hairy legs slowed me down by 3 secs. Lol, I suspect more likely was me failing to take advantage of the downhill start and slowing down too much at the Marston roundabout when I didn't have too


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Sep 2016)

HLaB said:


> A PB today on a brand new course, 25.03; I've lost my compression socks and I think my hairy legs slowed me down by 3 secs. Lol, I suspect more likely was me failing to take advantage of the downhill start and slowing down too much at the Marston roundabout when I didn't have too


Nice one ! I got a little annoyed by my 4 seconds over a minute until a club mate mentioned that next time i only had to PB by a few seconds to get under that minute . If i got a 59 then i would have to work alot harder next time .


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

Hayley Simmonds, 18.36 so I read today.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Heatley Simmonds, 18.36 so I read today.


Unreal times getting done by the pro's lately !


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Unreal times getting done by the pro's lately !



End of the season, fast course and fast days.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> End of the season, fast course and fast days.


I'll go under the hour in the morning then eh


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I'll go under the hour in the morning then eh



Many others will why not you.


----------



## User33236 (17 Sep 2016)

Got a PB today in localish time trial. This is primarily due to it being my first ever 

Was a 10 mile TT on the D10/1 course. Weather wise it was warm and sunny but with a variable wind. Traffic was light to medium but seemed to crop up at the wrong times lol.

Seems somewhat ironic being a veteran and a TT virgin! Overall very happy with my time of 25:31.


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

User33236 said:


> Got a PB today in localish time trial. This is primarily due to it being my first ever
> 
> Was a 10 mile TT on the D10/1 course. Weather wise it was warm and sunny but with a variable wind. Traffic was light to medium but seemed to corp up at the wrong times lol.
> 
> Seems somewhat ironic being a veteran and a TT virgin! Overall very happy with my time of 25:31.



Good ride.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Many others will why not you.


Because i'm not as fast as them


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Because i'm not as fast as them



That is a lame old excuse, just not trying hard enough.


----------



## Sharky (17 Sep 2016)

User33236 said:


> Got a PB today in localish time trial. This is primarily due to it being my first ever
> 
> Was a 10 mile TT on the D10/1 course. Weather wise it was warm and sunny but with a variable wind. Traffic was light to medium but seemed to crop up at the wrong times lol.
> 
> Seems somewhat ironic being a veteran and a TT virgin! Overall very happy with my time of 25:31.


My favourite course when i was a teen. Used to start in Blindfoot Lane and the Skem turn was a small roundabout. My PB was on this course in 1969. Never bettered it. Well done on your first ride. Always the hardest.​Keith


----------



## User33236 (17 Sep 2016)

Sharky said:


> My favourite course when i was a teen. Used to start in Blindfold Lane and the Skem turn was a small roundabout. My PB was on this course in 1969. Never bettered it. Well done on your first ride. *Always the hardest.*
> Keith


Would agree with that. Learned a lot about myself and the handling on the TT bike I bought off a fellow club member at a great price. Was only my second time out on it!


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Sep 2016)

1:03:22 on todays 25 . That hour is hard to crack ! Still a 42 second PB though .


----------



## Sharky (18 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> 1:03:22 on todays 25 . That hour is hard to crack ! Still a 42 second PB though .


You can say that again. I was less than 2 mins away in 1969 and been trying for years. This year now 10mins off.
Well done on your PB.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Sep 2016)

Sharky said:


> You can say that again. I was less than 2 mins away in 1969 and been trying for years. This year now 10mins off.
> Well done on your PB.


Rather than putting in the extra effort i may try the E2 course


----------



## Sharky (18 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Rather than putting in the extra effort i may try the E2 course


I've, in the past tried some of the "fast" courses. When I lived on merseyside, we were envious of the Yorkshire courses and we did occasional raids over the Pennines to ride the O2 course. This was a very flat dual carriage way course on the A1, but unfortunately, every time I rode it, the winds were strong and times were always miserable. Events were also usually full fields, so the only times I got on was when it was a limit event.

In the 90's, my local courses were the Q courses (Kent) and fairly sporting. I struggled in those days to get under 70mins. But across the water in Essex, there was the notorious E72 course. I rode this a few times and always went faster, sometimes by over 5 mins compared with the Q courses. But once you get a "fast" time on a fast course, it's not as rewarding when you do a slower ride on a slow course. 

Nowadays, I stick to our local Q courses and just try and better last years times, without venturing out to find those fast courses. But if I got within a couple of minutes to the hour, I might be tempted again.

Cheers
Keith


----------



## HLaB (24 Sep 2016)

HLaB said:


> I like updating this list
> 
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52 NCCC10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55 Freuchie 10 26.06 (First and only go);
> Brogborough 25.03 ABC 10/43 25.20 NC16H 26.43 Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50, Kings Cliffe 10 27.47 (No tt bars) Rollers 10 (Inches that is) 20.00
> ...



I added another course PB to my list the undulating Broughton TT. I'm sure I could get that down with a proper warm up  and on a less gustier day!


----------



## Justinslow (27 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Rather than putting in the extra effort i may try the E2 course


Think that's near me isn't it? Newmarket/Cambridge way? A regular haunt for our faster club guys, a few of them were in the 21's on the 10 at the weekend.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Sep 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Think that's near me isn't it? Newmarket/Cambridge way? A regular haunt for our faster club guys, a few of them were in the 21's on the 10 at the weekend.


Yes i think its out that way . How come you haven't done it yet ?


----------



## Justinslow (27 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Yes i think its out that way . How come you haven't done it yet ?


Apathy......
Just haven't had the urge this year to fully commit to TT's, maybe next year.
Meanwhile here's a pic of me beating my pb round Snetterton race track just for fun the other night on a charity event 
However, only by one second! My previous best was set in a chain on my roadbike this one was on my own.


----------



## HLaB (2 Oct 2016)

> I like updating this list
> 
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52 NCCC10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55 Freuchie 10 26.06 (First and only go);
> Brogborough 25.03 ABC 10/43 25.20 NC16H 26.43 Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50, Kings Cliffe 10 27.47 (No tt bars) Rollers 10 (Inches that is) 20.00
> ...



I'll add another one to my list I did the Middleton TT in atrocious weather yesterday on quite an undulating course. The organiser said it was 18.7miles but when I got to 17.7miles and thought 'lets go for it and get this over with' it was suddenly over


----------



## Shortandcrisp (18 Oct 2016)

HLaB said:


> I'll add another one to my list I did the Middleton TT in atrocious weather yesterday on quite an undulating course. The organiser said it was 18.7miles but when I got to 17.7miles and thought 'lets go for it and get this over with' it was suddenly over



I've done the exact opposite in my time. Emptied the tank, as it were, to what I thought was the finish, only to discover I'd nearly another mile to go.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Nov 2016)

TT helmet for next season on offer £59.99
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/HECAKROTT/carnac-kronus-time-trial-helmet


----------



## Justinslow (10 Nov 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Apathy......
> Just haven't had the urge this year to fully commit to TT's, maybe next year.
> Meanwhile here's a pic of me beating my pb round Snetterton race track just for fun the other night on a charity event
> However, only by one second! My previous best was set in a chain on my roadbike this one was on my own.
> View attachment 145645


Sold my Giant


----------



## SWSteve (10 Nov 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Sold my Giant



:0 Why?


----------



## Jerry Atrik (10 Nov 2016)

Noooooh !


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Nov 2016)

To upgrade too ............


----------



## Justinslow (11 Nov 2016)

Snap decision, didn't think I'm up for it with constant back issues and a constantly stiff left leg (possibly sciatica). Just think a TT bike doesn't suit me so moved it on rather than it sit there depreciating.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Nov 2016)

Fair enough mate . No point hurting yourself !


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2016)

Sorry to hear that Justin. I don't think I stay down in the position long enough for me to have back problems :-/


----------



## Justinslow (11 Nov 2016)

HLaB said:


> Sorry to hear that Justin. I don't think I stay down in the position long enough for me to have back problems :-/


I'm off the bike at the minute, seeing an osteopath, just can't ride because of the stiff leg problem, I can just about get around the back problem on my road bike but my TT bike was an instrument of torture. 
My kids are 8 and 10 and we have so much stuff going on I don't think I can be selfish enough to put the miles in and train hard enough to warrant the TT bike, whether I can get my back/leg right again and enter a few next year on my road bike remains to be seen (I was only 34 seconds quicker on our 10 course on the TT bike). Unfortunately I'm the type of person that if I can't do it right I won't do it just for the craic.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (11 Nov 2016)

Was really impressed how much you improved in such a short time , I'm determined to put a good winter's training in this time round and enjoyed your posts which proved it can be done , speedy recovery !


----------



## Justinslow (11 Nov 2016)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Was really impressed how much you improved in such a short time , I'm determined to put a good winter's training in this time round and enjoyed your posts which proved it can be done , speedy recovery !


Thanks, if it's any consolation I feel terrible for letting it go , I only completed 8 TT's this year so I guess the writing was on the wall......


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2016)

Justinslow said:


> I'm off the bike at the minute, seeing an osteopath, just can't ride because of the stiff leg problem, I can just about get around the back problem on my road bike but my TT bike was an instrument of torture.
> My kids are 8 and 10 and we have so much stuff going on I don't think I can be selfish enough to put the miles in and train hard enough to warrant the TT bike, whether I can get my back/leg right again and enter a few next year on my road bike remains to be seen (I was only 34 seconds quicker on our 10 course on the TT bike). Unfortunately I'm the type of person that if I can't do it right I won't do it just for the craic.


 I hope it works out for you


----------



## Justinslow (13 Nov 2016)

Club presentation dinner last night, silver medal club championship 10 mile TT vets on standard +2.23 for club champs back in July  a little trinket for my efforts.


----------



## Roadrider48 (15 Nov 2016)

Well done mate!


----------



## mattobrien (5 Mar 2017)

In anticipation of my first season TTing I did a recce of my local course yesterday so I could get an understanding of it and what it feels like to ride it.

I cycled the 13 miles to it on my road bike and gave it beans for the 10 miles to see where I am and where I can improve.

While not an actual TT I think it has given me a benchmark and also some numbers to look at and work out how I can ride it better.

My goal for this year was to complete a TT on the road bike in 25min. In the recce run yesterday I managed 25:31, so 31 seconds to find in the course over a year, well maybe the target will get dropped to 24mins if I get to 25 quickly. Reasonably happy with my effort and can see that smoother power etc may help go faster.

Onward and upwards


----------



## Shortandcrisp (6 Mar 2017)

Good effort. Should be able to take at least a minute off that time with a number on your back. But did you do the TT course from a standing start or did you just roll through when you got there?


----------



## mattobrien (6 Mar 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Good effort. Should be able to take at least a minute off that time with a number on your back. But did you do the TT course from a standing start or did you just roll through when you got there?


We didn't have anyone to push off, but had it set up as a live segment, so tried to go to the start slowly and then power on, as opposed to charging through at 24mph.

I have now entered the club open as my first event - 25th of March and counting down the days. I have some training to do as I would like to get a bit fitter and also smoother on the power delivery. I need to get out on the road with my bike with the PM so I can even out the power delivery / make sure the power remains up there on down gradients.

I have a new (and hopefully faster) bike due to be delivered in June, so it will be interesting to compare results between the two bikes for the same power output. That said, the current bike isn't exactly poverty spec (as my LBS would say) so should be no slouch.

Once I get the new bike, I shall start saving my pennies for a TT machine. I suspect the SWMBO may not take too kindly to me being in an N+2 situation / buying another new bike before the current one on order arrives.


----------



## iggibizzle (6 Mar 2017)

Not done any flat ones for a while but have been doing hilly ones. Circuit of Pendle yesterday in 1hr 31.03. Speed worked out at 18.45mph according to the ctt results. 27 and a bit miles with around 1800ft climbing. I'm nearly 90kg but much prefer the hilly ones to flat. Could have shaved a min or 2 off I recon had I fitted the big chainrings I've been meaning to put on. Spinning out down long descents numerous times on a compact


----------



## mattobrien (26 Mar 2017)

My first TT yesterday, the Plomesgate Open 10. It was a windy day, so clocked a slower Ike than my recce a few weeks earlier, finishing with a time of 25:55. So 24 seconds slower, but the plus side is that I did manage to find an extra 20w compared to a the recce.
I came in 32/60 and was fastest novice. I am now looking forward to the weekly series starting and riding the course in less windy conditions. 
I now have a TT bike on my wish list


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2017)

HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52 NCCC10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55 Freuchie 10 26.06 (First and only go);
> Brogborough 25.03 ABC 10/43 25.20 NC16H 26.43 Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50, Kings Cliffe 10 27.47 (No tt bars) Rollers 10 (Inches that is) 20.00
> Broughton 27.10
> Middleton 18.4 miles, 50.47, 50:12
> ...



Time to update this list again after a 35sec PB on the Middleton course 50:12  Still plenty of room for improvement as I wasn't down in the Ski Poles enough, which was a good job when I rounded a blind bend in the second last village to find a queue of stationary cars


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2017)

My 12yo had his first TT today: a 10 mile on the V910 course in Brotherton. Great weather and he finished in 28:04 * , coming home as 1st Juvenile.






* Worryingly I rode it last year in 26:37 on a TT bike and only did 31:27 on my road bike with TT bars the year before **

** next year I let his tyres down before the start


----------



## iggibizzle (10 Apr 2017)

I've been doing the SpoCo events here in Lancashire. Varying lengths and elevations. Mostly dire weather. Most coming in between 18 and 19mph average speed braket. Not bad for my 1st attempts at stuff like this and being pretty heavy (90kg at 5ft 10) compared to the skinny lads!! I seem to go better on the longer ones with a couple thousand feet of climbing. Here I am yesterday on the circuit of wild boar. Although I was denied a useful time by a nail through my tyre 20 mile in


----------



## mattobrien (13 Apr 2017)

My first 5 mile tt tonight, so a PB too. 12:14, which I was pretty happy about seeing as I was on a road bike. Third fastest time of the evening. Need to get me a TT bike soon.


----------



## HLaB (14 Apr 2017)

HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52 NCCC10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55 Freuchie 10 26.06 (First and only go);
> PCC 5.6, 14:36
> Brogborough 25.03 ABC 10/43 25.20 NC16H 26.43 Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50, Kings Cliffe 10 27.47 (No tt bars) Rollers 10 (Inches that is) 20.00
> Broughton 27.10
> ...


A bit of a weird distance but there was road works on our usual course so we switched to the nearby road race loop. It measures 5.6miles and I was officially 14:36 (23mph) for it. Not the best of starts from me stuck in the wee ring and when I got out of it, the derailleur rubbed (I must of knocked the derailleur when transporting the bike). I also didn't start my Garmin straight away. As its the first time I've only done one lap of the RR Loop I've nothing officially to compare it too but its at least a 25secs PB


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Apr 2017)

Third fastest time on tonights club 10 at Hillingdon . Happy with that seeing as its only the second event .


----------



## HLaB (21 Apr 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Third fastest time on tonights club 10 at Hillingdon . Happy with that seeing as its only the second event .


I've still not actually managed a club 10 this year. Last week road works meant we had to do a shortened parallel course and this week there was road work on it too and it was cancelled. I did manage a PB on another clubs course but that wasn't hard as it was my first time. It goes through a narrow twisty village with a lot of on street parking forcing folk onto the wrong side of blind bends. It is a village I've been through a few times so I at least knew about it. But apart fro my lack of bottle through the village I was quite happy with my use of the ski poles and did a 25.31  


HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52
> NCCC Flawborough10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55
> NCCC Elston 10 25.31 (First go)
> Freuchie 10 26.06 (First and only go);
> ...


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Apr 2017)

My bike is nearly road worthy for next Thursday evenings first 10TT...


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> My bike is nearly road worthy for next Thursday evenings first 10TT...


You cant do that without a picture !


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2017)

I should have went out harder into the head wind but a colleague has been coughing and spluttering all week and I think he has given it to me so I played it safe and went out in Zone 3 and upped it at the end. My sprint 30mph sprint at the end shows that I kept too much back. Its a change of bike too so not directly comparable but its 1 minute 22s course pb on the NC1/10 at Sawtry  A long way behind the course record of 19.27 set by Alex Dowsett 


HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52
> NC1/10 Sawtry 27.20 25.58
> NCCC Flawborough10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55
> NCCC Elston 10 25.31 (First go)
> ...


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Apr 2017)

HLaB said:


> I should have went out harder into the head wind but a colleague has been coughing and spluttering all week and I think he has given it to me so I played it safe and went out in Zone 3 and upped it at the end. My sprint 30mph sprint at the end shows that I kept too much back. Its a change of bike too so not directly comparable but its 1 minute 22s course pb on the NC1/10 at Sawtry  A long way behind the course record of 19.27 set by Alex Dowsett


Another new bike without a picture ????


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Another new bike without a picture ????


Not brand new as I built it just after I done my first Sawtry TT last year.
But I went from this





to this


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Apr 2017)

HLaB said:


> Not brand new as I built it just after I done my first Sawtry TT last year.
> But I went from this
> View attachment 348869
> 
> to this


Very nice


----------



## iggibizzle (26 Apr 2017)

First flat 30 miler done. Although it was on a twisty course on rough potholed back roads with the main straight into a headwind right on the coast. 2 laps so had to negotiate the same resurfacing roadworks twice which held me up. 1:30:58 average 19.9mph. 2nd lap 2.5 mins faster than my first. Hr monitor Fell off and down into my shorts after 14 mile so just went on feel. Might have done me good


----------



## HLaB (27 Apr 2017)

HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52
> NC1/10 Sawtry 27.20 25.58
> NCCC Flawborough10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55
> NCCC Elston 10 25:31 25.31 (First go)
> ...


I equalled my overall PB tonight but on a course through a twisty narrow and parked up village and I had set it on a 'ski ramp' course with limited junctions so I'm happy with the 25.03


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Apr 2017)

Could get my rear brake sorted in time, missed the TT last night.

Next one a week on Saturday.


----------



## mattobrien (4 May 2017)

Managed 12:10 on the club 5 tonight, fourth overall and a whole 4s faster than the last time I did it.


----------



## HLaB (4 May 2017)

HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52
> NC1/10 Sawtry 27.20 25.58
> NCCC Flawborough10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55
> NCCC Elston 10 25:31 25.03
> ...


Knocked 1 min 43 secs of my 2 up tt on the 16.7miles course but going solo, 44.10. Doesn't really really feel like a pb though, I was too busy concentrating on staying on the road, than power  and I was 14s down on my single lap time from last month (tonight was three laps)


----------



## Tin Pot (6 May 2017)

Pretty scary at times out there on the A21 this morning due to wind and traffic - put in a 1min15 PB of 25:15 though sadly unofficial as I missed the sign up sheet.


----------



## HLaB (6 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Pretty scary at times out there on the A21 this morning due to wind and traffic - put in a 1min15 PB of 25:15 though sadly unofficial as I missed the sign up sheet.


Thats an early TT. I'm still hanging around for my afternoon TT doubt I'll go that fast as its a sporting course and I've never done the course before.


----------



## HLaB (7 May 2017)

HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52
> NC1/10 Sawtry 27.20 25.58
> N3/10 Lamport 25:54
> NCCC Flawborough10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55
> ...


Not an outright PB but adding to list as its a new course I was 25.54 on the N3/10 (actually 10.1miles, Lol I was 25.45 for the 10miles on the sporting course )


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2017)

HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52, 25.11
> NC1/10 Sawtry 27.20 25.58
> N3/10 Lamport 25:54
> NCCC Flawborough10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55
> ...


I stupidly didn't put a spacer under my new keo cleats for the PM and for the last few weeks have had a mild twinge after a ride but its disappeared within a few hours. After Sundays track session also with the cleats it didn't go away so I realised I have to do something. I put the new shim in on Tuesday and the knee has slowly improved. I didn't expect much on tonight's PCC TT, my first of the season on that course, certainly not a 41s pb


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2017)

HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52, 25.11
> NC1/10 Sawtry 27.20 25.58, 25:15
> N3/10 Lamport 25:54
> NCCC Flawborough10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55
> ...



Everyone kept on telling me the N1/10 had got slower with a lot of chippings having been laid in the 3 weeks between my last visit and the head wind finish. Lol, I'd like to disagree after a 43s PB (25.15)


----------



## Cuchilo (14 May 2017)

HCC001 today A 25 mile inter club TT . 45 seconds off my PB for that course but was held up by a few cars and my right bollock deciding to eject itself into my belly after hitting a pothole , everytime i relocated it and sat down it ........ well , you know the score


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2017)

HLaB said:


> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52, 25.11
> NC1/10 Sawtry 27.20 25.58, 25:15
> N3/10 Lamport 25:54
> NCCC Flawborough10 26.24, 26.13, 26.04 25.55
> ...


Set a 4 min and 2 sec PB for the Beardsall Cup, a 58:07 for the 22.3miler. I'm sure I could have done better though as the lung/ legs are pretty fresh but my left fore arm and hand became extremely numb and sore and although its not as numb several hours later its still sore


----------



## mattobrien (28 May 2017)

Managed a 24:09 on the club 10 on Thursday, previous best was 25:32, so a step up. More down to a new bike than anything else though. I went out a little too hard, so need to pace a little better next time and finish stronger. I am aiming for a 23:00 at some point, so lots of work to do / upgrades to buy...


----------



## iggibizzle (29 May 2017)

10 mile tt PB today on Levens. Don't do many flat ones but managed 26.22. Was pretty breezy and wet. Made the turn at the roundabout halfway a bit slippy! Headwind on return leg.


----------



## Cuchilo (31 May 2017)

Hillingdon 10 tonight and got a course PB by 34 seconds with a time of 26:07 . So close to my goal when i started of getting a time with 25 in it !
got a 25 open on Sunday on the skislope H25/2 lets hope we keep this nice weather !


----------



## mattobrien (9 Jun 2017)

24:07 last night - a full 2s faster than last time. Power was down by 15w (probably down to a holiday and lack of rising for 10 days) but a new pointy helmet helped to better my previous time by 2s. Maybe the pointy helmet was worth the 15w.


----------



## tatr (11 Jun 2017)

I did my first TT today - the 10.5mi Richmond Park TT on my road bike.

I'm very slow! But I did meet both of my goals:

- under 30 mins
- not the slowest on the day

I probably took it a bit easy at the start. I gave away 25 seconds on Sawyer hill vs my PB.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Jun 2017)

tatr said:


> I did my first TT today - the 10.5mi Richmond Park TT on my road bike.
> 
> I'm very slow! But I did meet both of my goals:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder , just managed to grab one of the last three places for the next one !


----------



## tatr (11 Jun 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Thanks for the reminder , just managed to grab one of the last three places for the next one !



Unfortunately I can't make the next one :-(

So my next TT will probably be next year.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Jun 2017)

tatr said:


> Unfortunately I can't make the next one :-(
> 
> So my next TT will probably be next year.


Evening 10's are not far away plus you get tea and cake  http://www.westerley.cc/racing/time-trials/hillingdon-10s/


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2017)

tatr said:


> I did my first TT today - the 10.5mi Richmond Park TT on my road bike.
> 
> I'm very slow! But I did meet both of my goals:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you paced yourself well, too many folk go too fast of at the start or push too much up hills and blow, including my self in the past, well done. I'm now pacing better and getting better results.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (14 Jun 2017)

Finally after over a year out with illness and setbacks I managed to bring my PB down from 25-15 to 25-02 on the S40/10 tonight at the Tavistock Wheelers Open 10.
Back there in 2 weeks time so hoping to break 24.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Jun 2017)

Dam those few seconds !


----------



## bianchi1 (16 Jun 2017)

Broke my normal rule of never driving to a tt tonight and went down to the fast T10/17 raglan course with a couple of club mates. A super fast outward 5 was contrasted by a block head wind last 5. I was aiming to finally get under 22 minutes and was slowly loosing hope as my average speed slipped lower and lower. One final lung busting push...21 minutes 55 seconds. Well worth the 80 mile round trip!


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Jun 2017)

25 mile tt PB today at levens. Previous only 25 was 1hr 16 last year on a twisty wet course so wasn't sure what I'd be capable of. Managed 1:08:05 this morning


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jun 2017)

PB today as well on the H50/4 . 2:24:23 First time ive done a 50TT on the Trinity . Its a long time to stay in position but not too bad . 
I notice my heart rate stats have come down to me riding mostly at tempo , i was anything but that so its all going in the right direction .


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2017)

HLaB said:


> FCA Cleish 10 24.56
> FCA Freuchie 10 26.06 (First TT and only go);
> FCA Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50,
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52, 25.11
> ...



Went home last week hoping to do the FCA Freuchie course unfortunately it was the Cleish course. Folk say Freuchie is over a minute faster than Cleish which has a terrible surface and a dead turn. Went out a bit cautious thinking too much about the dead turn, I had marshalled the course before but never raced it. Got to the turn an instinctively unclipped  After a couple of attempts I'd got clipped back in (I really should learn to clip in better ). The average had fallen from 23.9mph to 23.5mph after that  Gone I thought  But I was feeling good and average started to rise and it convinced me to go for it. Finished 24.56 for the 10miler a overall PB . I'm not getting carried away but folk tell me if I can do a sub 25mins at Cleish I'd do a 23mins something at Freuchie. My mate did a 24.56 at Freuchie and a 26.08 when I did my pb at Cleish last week. Looking forward to Freuchie now, unfortunately it'll have to be another year, I'm back in Peterborough


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Jun 2017)

Under 25 for a 10 , well done ! I'm still chasing that one second grrrrrrrr


----------



## Jerry Atrik (20 Jun 2017)

Know the feeling


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Under 25 for a 10 , well done ! I'm still chasing that one second grrrrrrrr


You just need to find the right course, that was the first time I've done a relatively flat and not too technical a course since I've got my TT bike. My mate who was +26mins on Cleish where I PB'd, did a sub 25mins on the Freuchie course, that's a faster one still  The one up in Hull is faster still


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Jun 2017)

HLaB said:


> You just need to find the right course, that was the first time I've done a relatively flat and not too technical a course since I've got my TT bike. My mate who was +26mins on Cleish where I PB'd, did a sub 25mins on the Freuchie course, that's a faster one still  The one up in Hull is faster still


The F11/10 is local ish to me but it takes half a day out of your life to go there . I prefer 25's . Something to get up at 4 am for ........ Tell me why i like doing this please


----------



## Spartak (21 Jun 2017)

After 2 years without riding a TT last night I rode the Severn RC Evening 10. 

On the UC186B course. 

Conditions were good if a little warm. 

Managed a 24:30 which I was very pleased with :-)


----------



## smutchin (21 Jun 2017)

Did my first ever official race against the clock this evening, the club 10 at Betteshanger Country Park (course Q10/42).

It's a fast course, on a nice wide track, pretty flat with bends you can take at full tilt. No junctions, no traffic. On the other hand, the heat made it hard work, and my gears weren't playing nicely because I'd had to fit a spare wheel after a spoke breakage at the weekend. I wasn't anticipating doing much better than 28 minutes - in fact, I'd have been happy with anything under 30 minutes.

I actually clocked 25:48, which I'm delighted with.

I know I can go faster though, so I'm setting my sights on 25 minutes. This season.

(For some context, I think the winner tonight was not much over 20 minutes.)

ETA: It occurs to me that my time for the 10 tonight is about the same as what I've been doing for the 5km parkrun lately. This seems to bear out my theory that they are roughly equivalent events. Having said that, my PB for parkrun when I was at my fittest was 20:23 and I doubt I'll ever get that fast on the bike for a 10.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2017)

Out of interest, what do the VTTA standards actually mean? Are they worth taking notice of?

I ask because I just checked the tables and the standard time on a 10 for my age (44) is 26:18, so it's quite gratifying to be quicker than that.


----------



## mattobrien (22 Jun 2017)

Managed a 23:52 on the club 10, PB by 15s and my first time under 24m for the course.

Racing on a quicker course on Saturday, so fingers crossed I might make a sub 23m


----------



## HLaB (22 Jun 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> The F11/10 is local ish to me but it takes half a day out of your life to go there . I prefer 25's . Something to get up at 4 am for ........ Tell me why i like doing this please


I must admit I find the slower sporting and irregular distance courses more fun  I think this Saturday's open is a 20.8miles, if I do under 55mins for it I'll be happy


----------



## mattobrien (25 Jun 2017)

I had my first open on a different course yesterday and managed 22:41, which I am pretty pleased with. Still slightly down on power compared to pre holidays and beer, but a big PB. I came in 8th out of a field of 75 and if I had been 5s quicker would have made 5th. 

Skinsuit now ordered as I am hoping that is worth at least 5s. 

Riding the same course next Saturday, so I have a week to boost power and pace.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2017)

HLaB said:


> I must admit I find the slower sporting and irregular distance courses more fun  I think this Saturday's open is a 20.8miles, if I do under 55mins for it I'll be happy


Oh well missed out by 25 secs. Had a near head on with (you've probably guessed) an Audi, overtaking another rider straight into my path (I was only doing 35mph then) freaked me out for a bit. Got to the turn around only to have to weave through a traffic jam. My wrist/ hands started playing up. The rider in front of me took a wrong turn which totally disorientated me  Slowed down expecting to be caught but wasn't so I assumed in the heat of the moment it was me who was wrong and u'turned to finally see my following minute man cue another u'turn. Then not thinking right got too close to the end before starting to go above my threshold power


----------



## Sharky (25 Jun 2017)

HLaB said:


> Oh well missed out by 25 secs. Had a near head on with (you've probably guessed) an Audi, overtaking another rider straight into my path (I was only doing 35mph then) freaked me out for a bit. Got to the turn around only to have to weave through a traffic jam. My wrist/ hands started playing up. The rider in front of me took a wrong turn which totally disorientated me  Slowed down expecting to be caught but wasn't so I assumed in the heat of the moment it was me who was wrong and u'turned to finally see my following minute man cue another u'turn. Then not thinking right got too close to the end before starting to go above my threshold power



U turns in a time trial - those were the days. My 25 PB was on a course with a U Turn in the middle of a road and it was quite a busy road at that.

Good ride though.
Cheers Keith


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2017)

HLaB said:


> Oh well missed out by 25 secs. Had a near head on with (you've probably guessed) an Audi, overtaking another rider straight into my path (I was only doing 35mph then) freaked me out for a bit. Got to the turn around only to have to weave through a traffic jam. My wrist/ hands started playing up. The rider in front of me took a wrong turn which totally disorientated me  Slowed down expecting to be caught but wasn't so I assumed in the heat of the moment it was me who was wrong and u'turned to finally see my following minute man cue another u'turn. Then not thinking right got too close to the end before starting to go above my threshold power




You do get a prize though, most excuses for not getting a pb.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2017)

screenman said:


> You do get a prize though, most excuses for not getting a pb.


It is a pb (albeit a cr@p one), well a course pb


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jun 2017)

I got smoked by six riders at the Richmond park TT 
Got a PB though 

Picture from Adrian Braun


IMG_5148 by Adrian Braun, on Flickr


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2017)

Is that battery pack allowed?


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2017)

I thought I'd shove this in here as I'm not sure it warrants a thread all of its own.
https://rouleur.cc/editorial/tour-de-france-art-time-trial/
Steve Cummings, Taylor Phinney and Alex Dowsett talking about time-trialling.


----------



## mattobrien (2 Jul 2017)

Managed 22:18 yesterday on the B10/43. A new PB and 23s faster than last week on the same course.


----------



## HLaB (2 Jul 2017)

mattobrien said:


> Managed 22:18 yesterday on the B10/43. A new PB and 23s faster than last week on the same course.


Nice one I thinking about doing the B10/43 again myself but its a 200+miles trip for 10. If I do though I'd be aiming for a sub 25


----------



## mattobrien (2 Jul 2017)

HLaB said:


> Nice one I thinking about doing the B10/43 again myself but its a 200+miles trip for 10. If I do though I'd be aiming for a sub 25


It's about 30 miles each way for me so not too bad. It's quite a bit quicker than my club evening course (B10/9), the best I've managed on that it a high 23, so the B10/43 is around 1m30s quicker for me.

You could always ride a 10 on a Saturday afternoon and a 25 on the Sunday morning on the same roads, with an overnight stay to make a weekend of it. There seem to be a few weekends when that is possible. 

I'm booked on for th B10/36r on 6th August, which I am led to believe may be a little quicker than the B10/43. It's also local enough that I can go and practice it too, just need to pick a quiet time to do so.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2017)

Had another go at the club 10 tonight. Knocked 30 seconds off my previous time, so I should be happy with that but...

I reached the halfway point in around 12 minutes, so was well on course to smash my PB out of the park, but I struggled towards the end. I was really pushing hard to break the 25 minute barrier but the last 500m seemed to go on forever and I eventually finished in 25:15.

So, I'm pleased at the improvement but frustrated at the same time.

Probably need to learn to pace myself better and not go out so hard at the start.

Caught my minute man though, which was satisfying, especially as he had the full pointy hat and deep rim wheels thing going on.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2017)

HLaB said:


> FCA Cleish 10 24.56
> FCA Freuchie 10 26.06 (First TT and only go);
> FCA Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50,
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52, 25.11, 25.10
> ...



I'm nothing if but consistent and did a 1s PB on the PCC course tonight a 25.10. Lol you can see the power spike half way when a driver decided to pull out. Despite me easing off, they realised I was going a lot faster than them and stopped dead. The power surge is me getting back up to speed


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Jul 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> I got smoked by six riders at the Richmond park TT
> Got a PB though
> 
> Picture from Adrian Braun
> ...



You need to get a wiggle on mate, there's a fella on foot catching up in that shot.


----------



## mattobrien (8 Jul 2017)

Managed a 23:02 on our club evening course on thursday. A CB for me by around 50s and geting very close to the 22's.

I am now getting much better at pacing myself and managed to put out more watts than the open on the previous Saturday. Plus my Nopinz trip suit arrived, so I am sure that help (quite) a bit too.

Looking forward to my next open, but that's not until 6th August. Must go and practice the course before then.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> I got smoked by six riders at the Richmond park TT
> Got a PB though
> 
> Picture from Adrian Braun
> ...




Did you used to have a bike like this? or someone else in this thread..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-Tri...dd1b6cc&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=292172741363


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Did you used to have a bike like this? or someone else in this thread..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-Trinity-Comp-2-TT-Triathlon-Time-Trial-Bike-2014/282562913584?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=43782&meid=b44f834c3b454c1bb0374702add1b6cc&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=292172741363


That was @Justinslow
Although they are both Giant Trinitys .


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> That was @Justinslow
> Although they are both Giant Trinitys .



Okay - couldn't remember who. Remember seeing a bike which is incredibly similar to the one on eBay on these pastures


----------



## Justinslow (9 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Okay - couldn't remember who. Remember seeing a bike which is incredibly similar to the one on eBay on these pastures


Ha! Yes that was my bike, the guy obviously didn't get on with it I guess, good spot!
Sold for £50 less than he paid for it, although he's kept the pedals, doesn't look like he's altered much on it. Not bad depreciation after 8 months I guess


----------



## Cronorider (13 Jul 2017)

At 59 years old, my 10 mile PB this year was 22.34, and my 40 km (24.85 miles) was 1:01:15


----------



## mattobrien (14 Jul 2017)

We had a 5 mile TT last night. Annoyingly a van decided they wanted to turn right in front of me, meaning I not only had to coast, but apply the brakes. I came in 11:04 and was hoping for a sub 11. I suspect the van made the difference, but rather slow a little than crash.


----------



## mattobrien (21 Jul 2017)

Improved on my CB at the club 10 last night with a 22:42, so 20s quicker than a couple of weeks ago. Probably more pleased by increase watts by 6w compared to my last outing on that course, averaging 312w. I'd like to get up to 320w by the end of the season and then a hard winter will hopefully see me kick on from there.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2017)

HLaB said:


> FCA Cleish 10 24.56
> FCA Freuchie 10 26.06 (First TT and only go);
> FCA Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50,
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52, 25.11, 25.10
> ...



Smashed my time for a 10miler (a 24.42) unfortunately it was the first lap of the Guilden Morden 25 miler. Got a pb of sorts for that in atrocious conditions as it was my first 25miles TT, 1:03:46 and it beats my previous best for the same distance (albeit it on a road bike). I think I could have went a minute faster as I stupidly never calibrated my power meter right and it had no reading and I just paced conservatively off heart rate (keeping it around 85%) but given the conditions  Im quite happy with it


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2017)

HLaB said:


> Trent Valley CC C10/28 24.44
> FCA Cleish 10 24.56
> FCA Freuchie 10 26.06 (First TT and only go);
> FCA Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50,
> ...


I popped up to rural Lincolnshire today for the Trent Valley CC TT, the C10/28. My power was way down as I was concentrating more on staying upright in strong side winds. Once I settled down though it was quite a fast course despite the starter telling me it wasn't and I was delighted to get a pb (24.44) and 4th on the Handicap. With £5 winnings I don't think its a sign to turn professional though




I'd love in part to do a fast flat d/c course and I'm pretty sure I could get that down further but I'm too chicken


----------



## mattobrien (6 Aug 2017)

Ride the B10/36r this morning, half DC and half SC, but pretty quite, especially with an 8:16 start.

It is a faster course that our club evening 10's, so I was hoping to go sub 22.i don't have speed or time on my Garmin while riding so only find out the result once finished. Today came in at 21:00. If loved to have gone 1s faster, but I gave it plenty and it was the first time on the course. Finished in 6th place overall, happy with that.


----------



## Cronorider (7 Aug 2017)

Had to test my new cockpit set up (Easton Attack bars) and new helmet (Kask Bambino Pro). I was hoping to do that yesterday but the TT was washed out by heavy rain and thunder/lightning. So I went out solo and did an out and back locally - chopped a minute off my my PR which is now 1:00:10. Pretty pleased with that, considering there are two stop signs along the way, so had to slow down four times altogether on the out and back. Would have been nice to see that time go under an hour, but c'est la vie.


----------



## HLaB (10 Aug 2017)

HLaB said:


> Trent Valley CC C10/28 24.44
> FCA Cleish 10 24.56
> FCA Freuchie 10 26.06 (First TT and only go);
> FCA Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50,
> ...


Ive finally found the secret for beating 25mins on the PCC course, sit in a traffic jam for 45minutes and barely make the start. Only to find out its an unclipped start that lets you do a 24.46


----------



## mattobrien (13 Aug 2017)

First 25 today and on a rather a rolling course. It was either gently up or down, but no flat. Managed 57:21, I was hoping to go under an hour so am reasonably pleased with that. I hope to go a bit quicker next time and on a flatter course.


----------



## Cronorider (13 Aug 2017)

mattobrien said:


> First 25 today and on a rather a rolling course. It was either gently up or down, but no flat. Managed 57:21, I was hoping to go under an hour so am reasonably pleased with that. I hope to go a bit quicker next time and on a flatter course.



Loop, or out and back course?


----------



## mattobrien (13 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Loop, or out and back course?


Out and back, B25/17


----------



## HLaB (13 Aug 2017)

mattobrien said:


> First 25 today and on a rather a rolling course. It was either gently up or down, but no flat. Managed 57:21, I was hoping to go under an hour so am reasonably pleased with that. I hope to go a bit quicker next time and on a flatter course.


Nice going  I done my 2nd 25 today on a slightly flatter A road course than the sporting course I did a few weeks back in a thunder storm. I was slower however. I was on track to beat it until my ulnar nerve flared up on the rough surface :-/


----------



## mattobrien (18 Aug 2017)

PB'd on my club course last night with a 22:23. Strangely lower power (304w) than previous best (313w), but I imagine either conditions were more benevolent or I somehow made up for the lack of power by riding smarter. I like to think it is the latter, but I am sure it was the former.

Either way, that's 19s off my best for that course and a time I am pretty pleased with, especially considering that it is not a fast course.


----------



## Sharky (23 Aug 2017)

Managed to beat my age std by 1 second tonight. It seems to get harder each year to achieve. Was the penultimate 10 this year, so pleased with the result. It was a good night. Tail wind to the turn which is mostly up hill and not too hard on the way back.


----------



## Cronorider (23 Aug 2017)

Sharky said:


> Managed to beat my age std by 1 second tonight. It seems to get harder each year to achieve. Was the penultimate 10 this year, so pleased with the result. It was a good night. Tail wind to the turn which is mostly up hill and not too hard on the way back.



What is an age std?


----------



## screenman (23 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> What is an age std?



http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/standardstables.php


----------



## Cronorider (23 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/standardstables.php



Wow - I am unaware of anything like this in Canada


----------



## Sharky (23 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Wow - I am unaware of anything like this in Canada


It's a very good method of comparing your own performance year by year and allows for gradual slowing down with age. Shouldn't take too much notice of the standard itself, as this has been derived from performances all over the UK. One rider in our club is an ex pro and he beats his standard by 5 minutes on a 10 mile TT. But knowing your own plus or minus against the standard and achieving this each year is a really good way of motivating yourself and judging your fitness.


----------



## Cronorider (23 Aug 2017)

Sharky said:


> It's a very good method of comparing your own performance year by year and allows for gradual slowing down with age. Shouldn't take too much notice of the standard itself, as this has been derived from performances all over the UK. One rider in our club is an ex pro and he beats his standard by 5 minutes on a 10 mile TT. But knowing your own plus or minus against the standard and achieving this each year is a really good way of motivating yourself and judging your fitness.



It appears that I am ahead of the 40km, 60 yr old standard by 9 minutes 46 seconds


----------



## Sharky (23 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> It appears that I am ahead of the 40km, 60 yr old standard by 9 minutes 46 seconds


Must be about an hour 25 miles. It is indeed a very respectable time, but have a look at some of the age records:-
http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/...&Gender=1&Machine=1&filter_button=Get+Records

These riders are super human.


----------



## Cronorider (23 Aug 2017)

Sharky said:


> Must be about an hour 25 miles. It is indeed a very respectable time, but have a look at some of the age records:-
> http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/...&Gender=1&Machine=1&filter_button=Get+Records
> 
> These riders are super human.



Those are some very fast times


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2017)

HLaB said:


> Trent Valley CC C10/28 24.44
> FCA Cleish 10 24.56
> FCA Freuchie 10 26.06 (First TT and only go);
> FCA Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50,
> ...


PB'd the hilly Husbands Bosworth TT by a minute today (a 25.43). I think there's room to improve that. I had to sit up for an oncoming muppet deciding to OT a caravan (its ok its only a cyclist,he's only traveling 33mph ) eventually he got the message and pulled in. Every twist/dip/bend seemed to be busy with traffic after that. Then the doh moment, unloaded for a sprint to the flag, only to look down and see there was half a mile to go, it was a windsock not the finish


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2017)

I've decided after a two year sebatical, it's time to re-enter the time trial pain cave. So over the winter months I'll be building up a new rig and trying to break the 25min barrier..............


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2017)

jowwy said:


> I've decided after a two year sebatical, it's time to re-enter the time trial pain cave. So over the winter months I'll be building up a new rig and trying to break the 25min barrier..............


Yey


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2017)

What ya gonna build mate ?


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2017)

What ya gonna build mate ?


----------



## jowwy (6 Sep 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> What ya gonna build mate ?


It wont be nothing spectacular......looking at possibly a chinese aero road frame, rather than a full TT frameset. But will see what budget i got after selling my dale synapse hi mod frame


----------



## jowwy (11 Sep 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> What ya gonna build mate ?


Carbon frame with internal cabling has been purchased............


----------



## jowwy (14 Sep 2017)

@Cuchilo just need rear mech and aerobars and a base training rig will be built........then in the near year hopefully a zipp 900 for the rear

Just for winter/turbo set-up im going to use pro-lite Gavia wheelset and a 1x10 set-up with 48t upfront and 11/28 rear


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2017)

I set a PB for a random distance that nobody else has probably bothered about last night. 12.541 miles. Probably a world record.


----------



## jowwy (16 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4958921, member: 43827"]Possibly beaten by hundreds of thousands who have ridden TTs longer than 12.541 miles. [/QUOTE]
It's just marmion being a dick as usual.......one day he'll grow up and realise he's more the side of 60 than 16

Or maybe one day he'll attempt a TT rather than sit on his couch eating chips and criticising others


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2017)




----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2017)

HLaB said:


> Trent Valley CC C10/28 24.44
> FCA Cleish 10 24.56
> FCA Freuchie 10 26.06 (First TT and only go);
> FCA Freuchie Hilly 10 29.50,
> ...


I got an over all 10 miles PB today in pretty shocking conditions (as is the norm theses days ) of 26s and a course pb of 45s a 24.18 at Brogborough. Or was it, I got lost on the way to the start and thought thats ok following riders would put me on the right path (not realising there'd been a plethora of DNS's) so I missed my start slot. I'd thought I got away with it as the pusher off decided I could easily slot into one of the DNS places. When I got back to HQ I found out I was wrong though and had a 2mins penalty. Mental note: next time give my self 20+mins and not 18mins


----------



## Cronorider (26 Sep 2017)

Rode my TT bike 100 miles solo in one of the local Fondos on Sunday. Including all stops, time was 4:51:55. On the bike ride time was 4:44 so around eight minutes in breaks ( I need them at my age LOL ). Started cramping with around 15 miles to go so that slowed me down toward the end but overall pretty pleased with going under five hours.


----------



## HLaB (30 Sep 2017)

HLaB said:


> ABC 10/43 25.20 23:57
> Brogborough 10 25.03,24.18
> Trent Valley CC C10/28 24.44
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52, 25.11, 25.10, 24.46
> ...


I went out to Bungay to fly the PCC flag on the B10/43 Wortwell/Bungay TT today. I had previously done a 25.20 on that course before but that was on my old converted road bike and I was confident of a sub 25mins. That had been my target for the season and I'd beat it 4 times before. Went a wee bit better than that and despite being down 15 watts or more I did a sub 24 (23.57) a pb by 21s if my Brogborough time had stood (Officially a 47s PB)  https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2021591662…


----------



## Sharky (30 Sep 2017)

HLaB said:


> I went out to Bungay to fly the PCC flag on the B10/43 Wortwell/Bungay TT today. I had previously done a 25.20 on that course before but that was on my old converted road bike and I was confident of a sub 25mins. That had been my target for the season and I'd beat it 4 times before. Went a wee bit better than that and despite being down 15 watts or more I did a sub 24 (23.57) a pb by 21s if my Brogborough time had stood (Officially a 47s PB)  https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2021591662…


The magic 25mph smashed. Well done.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2018)

HLaB said:


> ABC 10/43 25.20 23:57
> Brogborough 10 25.03,24.18
> Trent Valley CC C10/28 24.44
> PCC10 27:07, 26:27, 26:09 26.06, 25.52, 25.11, 25.10, 24.46
> ...


I'm a wee bit bored today (I let a tiny barking cough make me stay in rather than getting cold and wet). Anyway as a result I went on the rollers for the first longer session in a while and whilst I didn't set out to do a roller 10 miles TT (actual 10 inches) I broke my pb for that in both sessions, the second being fasted a 19:47 which includes a 5mins Z 1 recovery in the middle of two efforts.


----------



## viniga (20 Feb 2018)

Got a PB on the Eglington course in Irvine, Scotland at the Icebreaker: 23:04. It was a 2up though... hoping to break 25m solo this year.


----------



## Sharky (11 Apr 2018)

It was the first of the evening 10 series last night. After a winter of not much riding, bad weather and coughs & colds, it was such a good feeling to realise that I could knock out a sub evens ride again and only 25 secs short of my age std. Now a nice long season of TT's to look forward to and a mere 51 years since my avatar pic was taken.

Good luck to all riding TT's this year and hope you all get PB's.


----------



## jifdave (13 Apr 2018)

Sharky said:


> It was the first of the evening 10 series last night. After a winter of not much riding, bad weather and coughs & colds, it was such a good feeling to realise that I could knock out a sub evens ride again and only 25 secs short of my age std. Now a nice long season of TT's to look forward to and a mere 51 years since my avatar pic was taken.
> 
> Good luck to all riding TT's this year and hope you all get PB's.


every year I say i'm going to come and have a go.
Is it just turn up and ride or do I need to book a spot?


----------



## smutchin (13 Apr 2018)

jifdave said:


> every year I say i'm going to come and have a go.
> Is it just turn up and ride or do I need to book a spot?



If it's anything like our club TTs, you just turn up. Start times are allocated at signing on, on a first-come first-served basis, so if you want a good choice of slots, get there early. They usually send the younger/slower riders off first and save the fast boys for last - mainly for the benefit of the marshals.


----------



## Sharky (13 Apr 2018)

jifdave said:


> every year I say i'm going to come and have a go.
> Is it just turn up and ride or do I need to book a spot?





jifdave said:


> every year I say i'm going to come and have a go.
> Is it just turn up and ride or do I need to book a spot?



Yep, just turn up and sign on.

PM me if you want any more info
Cheers keith


----------



## jifdave (13 Apr 2018)

Sharky said:


> Yep, just turn up and sign on.
> 
> PM me if you want any more info
> Cheers keith


Hi Keith,

Just checked and I had messaged you in 2016 and 2014. 
I’ll definitely make it this year, it’s the only form of cycling I’ll ever be competitive and only so much i can tell how well I’m going from Zwift.


----------



## Sharky (13 Apr 2018)

jifdave said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Just checked and I had messaged you in 2016 and 2014.
> I’ll definitely make it this year, it’s the only form of cycling I’ll ever be competitive and only so much i can tell how well I’m going from Zwift.


See you on tuesday. Look out for me- riding fixed.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Apr 2018)

26;47 at Hillingdon 10 tonight . Not bad for my first TT this year and my third fastest time on that course . Was good to see a few CCers aswell


----------



## Spartak (25 Apr 2018)

Rode the Severn RC Evening 10 TT last night. 

Horrible conditions with strong winds & heavy rain led to only 9 riders entering. 

I rode it in 26:54 over 2 minutes slower than my PB ! 

Finished 4th & the fastest Vet 50...


----------



## mattobrien (26 Apr 2018)

I was timekeeping at the club 10 tonight. If t was my first time timekeeping so a PB for me


----------



## Ian H (26 Apr 2018)

I have just published the start sheet for my club's 10. Oh what a horrible concoction the CTT website is. 

Other than that, I rode a stately hilly 14 miler a couple of weeks ago, not finishing last. That's always my opener for the season and with luck I get faster from then on.


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2018)

No pb's for me just now. My seasons best time on our local course is almost 10mins slower


----------



## Shortandcrisp (30 Apr 2018)

HLaB said:


> No pb's for me just now. My seasons best time on our local course is almost 10mins slower



If over 10 miles that’s pretty impressive!


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2018)

Shortandcrisp said:


> If over 10 miles that’s pretty impressive!


I wouldnt call it impressive IIRC my pb round there last September was 24.47 and my last time round there was 33.25 yes its 10 miles


----------



## viniga (2 May 2018)

Got a PB on my local 10 course by 3s last night despite a brutal headwind time of 26:46. Only 6 riders and I was fastest - which was due to the fastest guy having a mechanical. I've still a bit to go to hit 25...


----------



## Spartak (2 May 2018)

Spartak said:


> Rode the Severn RC Evening 10 TT last night.
> 
> Horrible conditions with strong winds & heavy rain led to only 9 riders entering.
> 
> ...



Rode the Severn RC Evening 10 again last night, better conditions than last week but still very windy !

Managed to go 43 seconds quicker....


----------



## HLaB (4 May 2018)

Spartak said:


> Rode the Severn RC Evening 10 again last night, better conditions than last week but still very windy !
> 
> Managed to go 43 seconds quicker....


Im down about 8mins on my pb so 1.15? isn't that bad by that standard


----------



## mattobrien (6 May 2018)

19:47 for me on the E2/10 yesterday. Previous best 10 was 21:00, so quite a big PB


----------



## Spartak (6 May 2018)

mattobrien said:


> 19:47 for me on the E2/10 yesterday. Previous best 10 was 21:00, so quite a big PB



Nice one...


----------



## mattobrien (7 May 2018)

21:01 on the B10/43 this morning, not a PB, but CB by 11s and up 6w on Saturday’s effort.


----------



## viniga (9 May 2018)

25:52 last night, PB on the local 10 course.


----------



## mattobrien (12 May 2018)

49:10 today on the B25/8. Dry to start with and a touch more than a little soggy by the turn and dry at the finish.


----------



## viniga (16 May 2018)

Out again on the club 10 and a PB was looking likely. Unfortunately the guy in front of me lost control and went over. I had nowhere to go except a over t. Broken collar bone and a DNF. He has a broken scapula.


----------



## Ian H (16 May 2018)

viniga said:


> Out again on the club 10 and a PB was looking likely. Unfortunately the guy in front of me lost control and went over. I had nowhere to go except a over t. Broken collar bone and a DNF. He has a broken scapula.


Ouch! Was it a 2-up?


----------



## viniga (17 May 2018)

Ian H said:


> Ouch! Was it a 2-up?



No, he had just come past me. Really unlucky I think he was just changing hand positions and hit rough road.


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2018)

viniga said:


> Out again on the club 10 and a PB was looking likely. Unfortunately the guy in front of me lost control and went over. I had nowhere to go except a over t. Broken collar bone and a DNF. He has a broken scapula.


 Heal fast!


----------



## Cuchilo (31 May 2018)

6 seconds off a PB at Hillingdon 10 last night and 13 seconds away from getting a late 25 that i've been chasing for three years . 6 more events there this year so i better get the tu**o out


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2018)

15TT today - not a PB for me as I'm still recovering but my 13yo did a 43:10 on the V221. Which given he's still recovering from a nasty virus (that he gave me!) was good enough for 2nd Junior/Juvenile. Oh, and he beat my time of 44:17


----------



## Spartak (14 Jun 2018)

Rode the Kingswood Tri U103 course on Tuesday evening. 
Iron Acton - Charfield & back. 

32:45 for the 12.25 mile course.


----------



## mattobrien (23 Jun 2018)

19:45 on B10/3a today. A PB by a full 2s.


----------



## Spartak (26 Jun 2018)

Spartak said:


> Rode the Kingswood Tri U103 course on Tuesday evening.
> Iron Acton - Charfield & back.
> 
> 32:45 for the 12.25 mile course.



3 second PB tonight...... 

32:42......on a very hot evening....!


----------



## smutchin (28 Jun 2018)

Finally got round to doing the club 10 for the first time this year last night. 27.33 is some way off my PB (25.15), but I'll take that on current fitness levels. It was also very windy, which didn't help. Still got my sights on that 25 minute mark...


----------



## Spartak (29 Jun 2018)

...... on my way to a PB !!!


----------



## mattobrien (5 Jul 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 416952
> 
> 
> ...... on my way to a PB !!!


There's got to be 30-45 seconds t be gained with a skin suit and very possibly another 30s with a pointy helmet. Lose the water bottle and cage, there's a few more seconds. Slam the stem and we're on course for a sub 30


----------



## mattobrien (17 Jul 2018)

19:30 on the E2/10 last Thursday evening.


----------



## viniga (18 Jul 2018)

Pleased to be back in the saddle and got a PB on the local 10 by 10s with a 25:40. Perhaps I might get a 25 on this course this year!


----------



## DaveT (24 Jul 2018)

27:48 last evening 10 of the year, time to.improve before it rolls round again


----------



## Spartak (25 Jul 2018)

31:58 on the U103 course between Iron Acton & Charfield..... 

47 second PB....


----------



## viniga (25 Jul 2018)

The club switched course last night up to the A77 and I got a course and best ever 10 PB of 24:31. It's a bit faster than the normal course but I'm well chuffed as my goal this season was to beat 25 on any course and I didn't think that was going to happen after I came off!


----------



## viniga (10 Sep 2018)

Me again! Pleased to say that I have two more PBs to report. Got a 23:47 on the local 10 and did my first (v hilly) 25 yesterday in 1h7m34s so I guess that counts. Happy days


----------



## iandg (3 Oct 2018)

Found this during current tidy up pre-move. Will look after it, lost all my pre-1979 records during a previous move. My PB 10 and ?5 are both there at the end of 1980


----------



## Sharky (3 Oct 2018)

wicker man said:


> Found this during current tidy up pre-move. Will look after it, lost all my pre-1979 records during a previous move. My PB 10 and ?5 are both there at the end of 1980
> 
> View attachment 432602


Sad losing all your records, but at least you have this - your best page.


----------



## DaveT (8 Oct 2018)

24:43 at last TT of the year, happy with that


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2018)

Not me (I was 2 mins slower) but my 14yo son got a PB up Cragg Vale yesterday, riding it in 20:28 to win the U15 Juvenile prize: https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-results/17535


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Oct 2018)

My racing days are loooong past but I found my records recently.

10 mile - 25.30
25 mile - 1.5.45

Both done on the bike in my avatar, an Ivor Holmes on 84" fixed wheel. (Note: No pointy hat, no tri bars, no disc wheels, no carbon frame, no Garmin or power meter. The only aids I had were my legs!). The world was in black & white in those days. I wish I was young enough and fit enough to have a go on one of today's bikes. I'm pretty sure I would be faster. 

EDIT: I recently found my record book and it reminded me that my 10 was actually timed at 25.22 but the timekeeper wasn't absolutely sure his stopwatch was working correctly, so I took my time from the stopwatch I carried on my handlebars. As I didn't stop it until I had crossed the line my time was probably somewhere between the two. I'm happy to call it 25.30 though.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2019)

First 5 mile TT, so technically a PB 

However, I just grabbed my race bike this morning and forgot we'd set it up with U16 gears for my 14yo to use temporarily 

Calder Clarion ran a 5 mile New Year's Day TT this morning in Wakefield. Hilly, and not the quickest, but at least I took part: https://www.strava.com/activities/2047998494


----------



## Sharky (5 Feb 2019)

When I started racing, back in '67, the top ride was Dave Dungworth and comp record for a 25 was 52mins. I was in awe of this time and even at my best could only get within 10 minutes. And when Alf broke 50 mins, it was amazing.

But my RTTC (old names are hard to forget) handbook arrived yesterday and thumbing through the current records, comp record is now down to 42 minutes!
Are these riders human? Just an amazing a 10 minute improvement over those 50 years. Will we ever see a 30 minute 25?

If I can regain fitness this year, I will be really pleased if I can get within 30mins of the current comp record.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2019)

Some of the riders are super fast ! I rode the F11/10 and had Dan Bingham fly past me so fast i thought it was a car  I managed a 24:04 but hes done it in 17:35 
https://www.strava.com/activities/655618588/segments/16040618890


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Feb 2019)

Do they still race on 'out and back' courses or are they different these days? Most of the ones I rode involved a turn at some point and a retrace, except for the F4, so if you had a following wind in one direction you got a headwind coming the other way.
Some of the times they are doing now are unbelievably fast.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Feb 2019)

I've got some pictures I took when I went to watch the 1965 National Champs 25 TT. I'll have to post them (even though they're not that brilliant!).


----------



## Sharky (5 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Do they still race on 'out and back' courses or are they different these days? Most of the ones I rode involved a turn at some point and a retrace, except for the F4, so if you had a following wind in one direction you got a headwind coming the other way.
> Some of the times they are doing now are unbelievably fast.


There are a few Kent courses that have superfast starts and manage to finish just short of the return hill. I think there are regulations concerning the distance between the start and finish lines so that a course designer can make a course "safer". Must be just lucky that as a biproduct the course ends up being a bit quicker.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2019)

Most are out and back to some degree . At least most of the opens and club TT's i have raced .


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2019)

Sharky said:


> There are a few Kent courses that have superfast starts and manage to finish just short of the return hill. I think there are regulations concerning the distance between the start and finish lines so that a course designer can make a course "safer". Must be just lucky that as a biproduct the course ends up being a bit quicker.


The F11/10 is like that . You get the down hill but dont have to race back up it . Also the H25/2


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Feb 2019)

There was a course, which I can't remember the number of now (E3 maybe?), which ran along the south side of the Thames. People used to go down there and knock two or three minutes of their PBs, due to having the prevailing wind blowing you one way and lots of lorries sucking you along the other way.

I never rode it but I did do the E4 (revised), which ran along the A13, to the north of the Thames. That course had no lorries! I still have my start sheets actually. I may scan some of them later and post them, as they make interesting reading.


----------



## Sharky (5 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> There was a course, which I can't remember the number of now (E3 maybe?), which ran along the south side of the Thames. People used to go down there and knock two or three minutes of their PBs, due to having the prevailing wind blowing you one way and lots of lorries sucking you along the other way.
> 
> I never rode it but I did do the E4 (revised), which ran along the A13, to the north of the Thames. That course had no lorries! I still have my start sheets actually. I may scan some of them later and post them, as they make interesting reading.


The E8, I think was a fast course, starting near Brentwood/Mountnessing. Went west towards where the m25 now is then retraced.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Feb 2019)

The one I'm thinking of started going east mate, as did the E4. Maybe I should have ridden it, then I would know the route! lol


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Feb 2019)

Unfortunately I can't find any online references to the old TT courses. Maybe somebody should have done a study of them?


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Unfortunately I can't find any online references to the old TT courses. Maybe somebody should have done a study of them?


All courses we can race now are here https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Feb 2019)

Thanks Cuchilo, I had just found this and see some of the courses I rode are still there (even if the road layouts have changed!)

https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.u...t=0&zoom=8&cenlat=52.110966&cenlng=-0.4919659


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Feb 2019)

Cuchilo said:


> The F11/10 is like that . You get the down hill but dont have to race back up it . Also the H25/2


And the U4. It was retired years ago because of traffic lights on Commonhead roundabout in Swindon but they were removed as part of the flyover works. I don't know if it's been used again since. It's a classic take-your-life-in-your-hands DC dragstrip course with a downhill at the start which you don't have to climb back up again. Probably wouldn't pass a risk assessment, since most cyclist deaths in Swindon seem to be on the A419.


----------



## viniga (30 Mar 2019)

22:29 Today at the GTR open 10 event on the Eglington course in Irvine. Lifetime and course PB! Bodes well for the season (frantically touches wood).


----------



## Sharky (10 Apr 2019)

Not quite a PB, but pleased to make it to the start line again. Very windy conditions gave me a very slow time of 31:33 on 82" fixed.
Targets this year to beat my age std (28:48) and then break the 27 minute barrier.


----------



## Sharky (17 Apr 2019)

Sharky said:


> Not quite a PB, but pleased to make it to the start line again. Very windy conditions gave me a very slow time of 31:33 on 82" fixed.
> Targets this year to beat my age std (28:48) and then break the 27 minute barrier.



What an amazing night last night, everybody went quicker, it was such a calm night. Almost got my age std for this year with a 28:59. This time on my good fixie, with 88" and pointed hat. But still a long way to go for an absolute PB set in '69 and over 5 mins quicker.


----------



## DaveT (22 Apr 2019)

Knocked 6 seconds off my pb with a 24:40 this morning, lacked my skinsuit and held up by a tractor (Devon tt hazards!) toward the end, so promising enough first event of the season


----------



## viniga (1 May 2019)

Our weekly club league has re-started and I managed a CB on the A77 last night with a 23:41. I also rode in the CTT Scottish District Championships at the Westferry course on Sunday, first time on that course so I claim a CB there too of 22:46 :-)

So form holding, but looks like PBs from now on will need to be on the faster courses though!

Now preparing for a 25TT, hoping to hit the hour, fingers xd


----------



## Sharky (1 May 2019)

viniga said:


> Our weekly club league has re-started and I managed a CB on the A77 last night with a 23:41. I also rode in the CTT Scottish District Championships at the Westferry course on Sunday, first time on that course so I claim a CB there too of 22:46 :-)
> 
> So form holding, but looks like PBs from now on will need to be on the faster courses though!
> 
> Now preparing for a 25TT, hoping to hit the hour, fingers xd


I need to find a faster course - haven't had an absolute PB since 1969!
But keep hoping


----------



## Kempstonian (1 May 2019)

Sharky said:


> I need to find a faster course - haven't had an absolute PB since 1969!
> But keep hoping


What race were you riding in your avatar pic Sharky?


----------



## Sharky (1 May 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> What race were you riding in your avatar pic Sharky?


Event was an "inter-club" event, on one of the D courses in SW Lancashire.
That was at the finishing line of my first ever 50 on 21/5/67 and my third ever time trial. I punctured and mended the tyre with a patch and recorded 2:36:40.
Won by a Joe (or was it Jim?) Hanley in 2:11:30. Joe was actually a track rider and one of the best sprinters in the UK at the time. He was "king" of the Kirkby track meetings.

A couple of months later, rode my second 50 and recorded 2:15:19 and bagged 1st handicap. Only ever once went faster than this ride a year later and did 2:13:24 on the 50 version of the superfast 02 course.

Carried on improving a little at the shorter distances until 1969, then moved down south, worked in London, got married etc and all the other distractions, so never repeated my fast days, but have kept going most years and did another slow 10 last night.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 May 2019)

I never did a 50. Entered one once but a thunderstorm and pouring rain before the start dampened my enthusiasm, so I was a DNS.


----------



## viniga (19 May 2019)

58:42 on the CTT Scottish District Championships at Westferry. The hour is conquered!


----------



## Kempstonian (19 May 2019)

viniga said:


> 58:42 on the CTT Scottish District Championships at Westferry. The hour is conquered!


Well done! Something I never achieved (or even got really close to).


----------



## Sharky (20 May 2019)

viniga said:


> 58:42 on the CTT Scottish District Championships at Westferry. The hour is conquered!


Yes well done, I too never got under, although I managed to break the 25mph barrier just once for a 10.

I often wonder what I could have achieved with today's equipment. My best 25 was done on a super fast night and I was just inside 62mins, but the winner "only" did a short "56". Even a rider like Doug Dailey, who was a GB international and went on to be a UK Pro only did a 57 or 58.

A good omen is that my best rides were in 69 and now I am 69, so maybe ……. well if I could get inside 70 mins, I would be pleased.


----------



## viniga (20 May 2019)

Sharky said:


> I often wonder what I could have achieved with today's equipment. My best 25 was done on a super fast night and I was just inside 62mins, but the winner "only" did a short "56". Even a rider like Doug Dailey, who was a GB international and went on to be a UK Pro only did a 57 or 58.
> 
> A good omen is that my best rides were in 69 and now I am 69, so maybe ……. well if I could get inside 70 mins, I would be pleased.



The kit does make a difference but the top guys a)know how to use that kit b) are really really fit and c) can push high power out in a very uncomfortable crazy aero position too! The winner was under 50mins with an avg speed of over 30mph. 

I see people putting out less power than me in similar weight categories and besting me by 30 or more seconds. So I think I can still improve.

Good news in one sense is that the scene here is dominated by vets and older and it was a vet who won. People are staying faster longer it seems. Go get that 70min ride Sharky!


----------



## mattobrien (9 Sep 2019)

49:06 for me on the E2/25 at the weekend - a PB by a full 6s


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2019)

mattobrien said:


> 49:06 for me on the E2/25 at the weekend - a PB by a full 6s


The winner today was 51 something


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2019)

I did a PB of sorts today, it was my fastest 25miles but my two other 25 milers weren't on a dual carriageway, the B8/25. I started off tentatively but then I got my rhythm/confidence and made a nice pace until I found my self catching a tractor easily and momentarily paused to figure out how I could safely get to the outside lane. Fortunately, another tractor overtook him too and I was able to slot in behind them. Unfortunately I couldn't draft them as too much muck was falling out of their trailer. After the turn the surface was poor (my hand has been giving me jip) and a couple of bad overtakes (despite a completely empty lane) saw me sit up and dodge the debris in the smoother but narrow hard shoulder. With just over 3miles to go I started to close on my minute man, despite being sat up. This gave me new focus, I dropped into the poles again and I reeled him in over the next couple of miles to finish with a 1:02:12.


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2019)

You are not supposed to draft.


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Sep 2019)

I managed a PB of 26:14 when I was 40, on 48 x 14* fixed, last event of the season. Then I retired from TTs. I'd only get slower. Basic kit, track bike with conventional spoked wheels and some cheap clip-on Profile aerobars, least flappy jersey I could find and a Buff on my head.

*48 x 15 was actually optimal for this pace on the flat, but the first half-mile of the course was slightly downhill and I couldn't get enough power down on that bit with the smaller gear.


----------



## HLaB (22 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> You are not supposed to draft.


I couldn't anyway, too much rubbish was falling out of it. Avoiding drafting a bike is easy but avoiding drafting a trailer that takes up a lane and half is a bit awkward without scrubbing speed (which I was forced to do) isn't easy :-/


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> You are not supposed to draft.


I thought it was an open secret that the reason why a 'fast course' is fast is because it is busy and riders are drafting traffic! (They may not be riding directly behind vehicles but a vehicle some way up the road or overtaking can still offer significant help to a rider. Even at my modest riding speed, I noticed the help that passing vehicles were giving me yesterday in windy conditions.


----------



## rogerzilla (22 Sep 2019)

I used to train on the old K37/10 Hollywood bypass (long since defunct due to traffic lights). If three HGVs passed in quick succession, I could be doing 30mph up a slight rise with very little effort. There is a reason that open events on such courses sell out at the drop of a hat - they offer a far higher chance of a PB (or sudden messy death) than a quiet course.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I thought it was an open secret that the reason why a 'fast course' is fast is because it is busy and riders are drafting traffic! (They may not be riding directly behind vehicles but a vehicle some way up the road or overtaking can still offer significant help to a rider. Even at my modest riding speed, I noticed the help that passing vehicles were giving me yesterday in windy conditions.



I said "you are not supposed too"


----------



## viniga (9 Oct 2019)

So it's been a good season for me for TTs, met my season goals: PBing a 10m and riding under an hour on a 25. My final goal was to ride a 50 with no specific time aim I also achieved this and as it was a "fast course" :-) I managed just under the 2h mark! Now taking a break from the bike, in part forced by work and illness (just a horrible cold). 

Wondering about next year... one year older but could I be faster... hmmm


----------



## Bill Gates (29 Oct 2019)

Times are meaningless when you compare different eras. I raced from 1976 to 1982 and the bike in my avatar was the norm. Managed 5 club records from 10 to 100 miles and 2 x 10 mile course records and one 25 mile Eastern Counties championship. Retired at age 33.


----------



## viniga (30 Oct 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> Times are meaningless when you compare different eras. I raced from 1976 to 1982 and the bike in my avatar was the norm. Managed 5 club records from 10 to 100 miles and 2 x 10 mile course records and one 25 mile Eastern Counties championship. Retired at age 33.



Wow strong rides! I'm no-where near breaking any course records, pretty middle of the road in the actual placements. But I enjoy it and will see if I can keep pushing it. Never know, might win a vets prize.

The equipment has certainly improved. This is the closest comparison I am aware of with a rider using old kit, quite impressive (this was an 8m TT):

"Despite being on the traditional 1976 'Flying Scot' bike set-up Archibald clocked a time of 14 minutes and 34 seconds, some six seconds faster than his nearest competitor riding a time trial bike. "

https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-report/18491

He did use a skinsuit and aero helmet I think.


----------



## Bill Gates (30 Oct 2019)

viniga said:


> Wow strong rides! I'm no-where near breaking any course records, pretty middle of the road in the actual placements. But I enjoy it and will see if I can keep pushing it. Never know, might win a vets prize.
> 
> The equipment has certainly improved. This is the closest comparison I am aware of with a rider using old kit, quite impressive (this was an 8m TT):
> 
> ...


I checked out the ride from your link, and it looks like a straight out 7 miles. I've no idea of the terrain or weather conditions, but looks a great ride. Extrapolating the time for 10 miles it is the equivalent of a time of 20.48. My best time in an open 10 mile TT on a proper out and home course is 20.30


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2020)

Our first club TT ran tonight, its quite a hard sporting course. Due to circumstances there was no pusher off and it was an uclipped start. The nerves in my feet are still recovering from the chemo so they are a bit numb with pins and needles. So clipping in can be a hit or miss and tonight was a big miss. Despite that I went on to do a 3 sec PB. I had too much in the tank at the end though (setting PB's on warm down ) and if I get the start right I'll easily smash the pb  My mate went the exact same speed as me and was 16secs faster so I know what the poor start cost me 😄


https://www.strava.com/activities/3772551687


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2020)

HLaB said:


> Our first club TT ran tonight, its quite a hard sporting course. Due to circumstances there was no pusher off and it was an uclipped start. The nerves in my feet are still recovering from the chemo so they are a bit numb with pins and needles. So clipping in can be a hit or miss and tonight was a big miss. Despite that I went on to do a 3 sec PB. I had too much in the tank at the end though (setting PB's on warm down ) and if I get the start right I'll easily smash the pb  My mate went the exact same speed as me and was 16secs faster so I know what the poor start cost me 😄
> 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3772551687


Good effort.
out of interest, do you have a power metre, and do you find it of Any use?


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jul 2020)

HLaB said:


> Our first club TT ran tonight, its quite a hard sporting course. Due to circumstances there was no pusher off and it was an uclipped start. The nerves in my feet are still recovering from the chemo so they are a bit numb with pins and needles. So clipping in can be a hit or miss and tonight was a big miss. Despite that I went on to do a 3 sec PB. I had too much in the tank at the end though (setting PB's on warm down ) and if I get the start right I'll easily smash the pb  My mate went the exact same speed as me and was 16secs faster so I know what the poor start cost me 😄
> 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3772551687


Good stuff - PB's are always nice, especially when you know you could have gone faster!


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Good effort.
> out of interest, do you have a power metre, and do you find it of Any use?


I have a PM. I probably don't use it to the max but it's good for me downhill when I look down and realise I am not putting power out.


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Jul 2020)

To give some perspective/encouragement to beginners and mortals, I managed by first sub 30 minute 10 mile ride the other day, and I was pretty chuffed with that. Sounds like I'd be left in the dust by the rest of you!


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Jul 2020)

I used to ride a basic fixie with 32-spoke wheels, a normal jersey and either nothing on my head or a Buff to catch the sweat. The concession to modernity was clip-on tri-bars, which are worth about a minute over 10 miles (as Laurent Fignon discovered in 1989). Some guys had all the kit, with rear discs and frames and bars that looked like a knife edge head-on. Plus skinsuits, shoe covers and the hilarious "pointy hat". All that stuff may have been worth another minute or so.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jul 2020)

The whole point of doing TT is to wear the pointy hat FFS ........ Oh and the tea with home baked cake


----------



## Ridgeway (28 Jul 2020)

I'm curious about average TT speeds (if there is such a thing). I did my one and only TT when i was around 16yrs old some where around the back of Knutsford, close to Tatton park if i remember well. I've read through quite a bit of this thread but i'm wondering how vertical (climbing) metres are factored in, surely that's a massive variable or are the courses all pretty flat ?


----------



## Sharky (28 Jul 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I'm curious about average TT speeds (if there is such a thing). I did my one and only TT when i was around 16yrs old some where around the back of Knutsford, close to Tatton park if i remember well. I've read through quite a bit of this thread but i'm wondering how vertical (climbing) metres are factored in, surely that's a massive variable or are the courses all pretty flat ?


TT courses are all "out and back" courses, so climbs and descents are balanced out. As too is the head winds and tail winds.


----------



## Ridgeway (28 Jul 2020)

Thanks that clarifies it, but in essence are they what you'd call "flat" ?


----------



## Sharky (28 Jul 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Thanks that clarifies it, but in essence are they what you'd call "flat" ?


Well the gradients balance out and most "normal" TT courses are on flattish roads. But there are "hilly" events as well, particularly early season. There is a regulation that requires start and finishes to be close to each other, but can be a 1/4 mile apart (not sure of the exact rule) to provide safe start and end points. However some course designers take advantage by starting at the top of a hill, but finishing at the bottom on the return.


----------



## Ridgeway (28 Jul 2020)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## HLaB (4 Aug 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I'm curious about average TT speeds (if there is such a thing). I did my one and only TT when i was around 16yrs old some where around the back of Knutsford, close to Tatton park if i remember well. I've read through quite a bit of this thread but i'm wondering how vertical (climbing) metres are factored in, surely that's a massive variable or are the courses all pretty flat ?


I prefer sporting courses which are quite undulating as oppose to flat. Sporting courses seem to be about 2-3mph slower but I find them more fun and on lighter trafficked roads


----------



## Ridgeway (4 Aug 2020)

HLaB said:


> I prefer sporting courses which are quite undulating as oppose to flat. Sporting courses seem to be about 2-3mph slower but I find them more fun and on lighter trafficked roads



Roughly how much undulation, ie how many ft/m over the course ?

Would love to watch a TT again, just a local club level event. Love seeing the extremities of our sport


----------



## HLaB (4 Aug 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Roughly how much undulation, ie how many ft/m over the course ?
> 
> Would love to watch a TT again, just a local club level event. Love seeing the extremities of our sport


There's not too much elevation here. There a about 325ft over 9.9miles. The hilliest 10 miles TT I've did here was 690ft. The last hillier one I did up north was 760ft in 9.8miles. Sporting courses tend also to be irregular distances 😂


----------



## SWSteve (5 Aug 2020)

Haha, think I need to stick the aero bars on and give my roadie a go, then see which courses are available on the club scene.
would love to hit 25 minutes, but not sure.


----------



## rivers (6 Aug 2020)

Just hit a 29 second PB in our final monthly club 8.3 mile TT. 23:16, i'm well chuffed with that. Even beat some of the boys


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2020)

rivers said:


> Just hit a 29 second PB in our final monthly club 8.3 mile TT. 23:16, i'm well chuffed with that. Even beat some of the boys


That practice on the commute paid off then


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2020)

rivers said:


> Just hit a 29 second PB in our final monthly club 8.3 mile TT. 23:16, i'm well chuffed with that. Even beat some of the boys



That speed, I suspect you beat a lot of the boys


----------



## SWSteve (9 Aug 2020)

The Club TT I used to get stuck in on ~4 years ago now has 2 sets of temporary lights, 1 won’t be moving for months. Any ideas on how to find weekly tests run by clubs?


----------



## HLaB (9 Aug 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The Club TT I used to get stuck in on ~4 years ago now has 2 sets of temporary lights, 1 won’t be moving for months. Any ideas on how to find weekly tests run by clubs?


They are usually listed on club web sites.


----------



## rivers (9 Aug 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The Club TT I used to get stuck in on ~4 years ago now has 2 sets of temporary lights, 1 won’t be moving for months. Any ideas on how to find weekly tests run by clubs?


I think Bristol South run a weekly TT on Wednesdays around Chew Lake. Although there was a set of temporary lights there today that weren't there yesterday.


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Aug 2020)

Not my performance, but I watched and cheered.
Daughter managed 3:55 on the sporting 10 mile course from Royal Wootton Bassett (?B86) at the weekend. Beat 75 men @rivers .


----------



## viniga (19 Aug 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Not my performance, but I watched and cheered.
> Daughter managed 3:55 on the sporting 10 mile course from Royal Wootton Bassett (?B86) at the weekend. Beat 75 men @rivers .
> 
> Great looking TT position, looks very fast! 3m and 55s seems too fast though?


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Aug 2020)

Thank you for biting, @viniga
Fishing is such a satisfying 'sport', I'm told.
Average over 25mph. All she said as she passed the first two times was "hell". Turns out it was "gel" - her bottle full of gels (x 7) had bounced out (water from torpedo tank between bars) but her other supporter 'happened to have brought a spare bottle (NB aero shape to fit cage) and spare gels' so sorted the next time she passed him.


----------



## matticus (19 Aug 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Average over 25mph.


Hmmm - it can't be 3h55m for 10 miles then. What a puzzle!


----------



## viniga (19 Aug 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Thank you for biting, @viniga
> Fishing is such a satisfying 'sport', I'm told.
> Average over 25mph. All she said as she passed the first two times was "hell". Turns out it was "gel" - her bottle full of gels (x 7) had bounced out (water from torpedo tank between bars) but her other supporter 'happened to have brought a spare bottle (NB aero shape to fit cage) and spare gels' so sorted the next time she passed him.



gel hell :-)

Sounds like she went pretty fast. NB For a 10 mile TT it's worth having a Gel about 15m before the start. Won't have any impact taking them as you ride as the duration is too short. In fact it will just slow you down as you come out of position to eat them.


----------



## Ridgeway (19 Aug 2020)

I've accidentally ended up measuring my 16km time twice over the last 2wks. Last week on a local flat ride i came in at 29:56 dead on the 16km mark but that wasn't there and back as i just happened to glance down as i was approaching 16km, overall it was 220m elevation vs 80m descent

Sunday morning i had a ride out and at the bottom of the climb the road was closed, i noticed it was it was written "contre la montre" and the cycling club guys there said anyone can go through but you need to pay €8 if you wanted your time recorded, i thought i'd avoid paying for the embarrassment but at least do the 16km route, more of a hill climb than a TT i suppose. Took me 1hr 25mins to get up but i was happy to pass 6 guys although it was with only 1min intervals between the starters (plenty flew past me and from memory the fastest i heard was sub 51mins)

Wish there were more TT's going on here (not such hilly ones at least)


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> Hmmm - it can't be 3h55m for 10 miles then. What a puzzle!



I think you will find a 2 missing.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Aug 2020)

viniga said:


> For a 10 mile TT it's worth having a Gel about 15m before the start.


Why? To settle the stomach down? To beef up glycogen or blood sugar levels? To make sure you don't ride too fast?


----------



## viniga (20 Aug 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Why? To settle the stomach down? To beef up glycogen or blood sugar levels? To make sure you don't ride too fast?


Ah, I made the assumption that Caffeine would be in the gel. Should be in your system about 15m after you take it. The sugar isn't going to make any difference over the duration of a standard 10m tt but tastes nice!


----------



## HLaB (20 Aug 2020)

PBd the club 10, well 9.9, by a second. There's still more to come performance wise but this was the last one of the season 😐 I twisted my knee the other day (doh I think the new cleat slipped) and it was 100% again and doh in the warm up I knocked it off the handlebars. Clipping in wasn't quite as bad tonight but it again cost me time (my feet nerves have still to grow back post chemo, which makes clipping in a biatch)


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Aug 2020)

Daughter got a cheer from the (socially distanced) starters and hangers on when she clipped in first time. Which suggested that others had generally not been so lucky competent.


----------



## matticus (21 Aug 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Daughter got a cheer from the (socially distanced) starters and hangers on when she clipped in first time. Which suggested that others had generally not been so lucky competent.




I'm guessing most of them were on 3-bolt cleats. If we are going to be racing with COVID precautions much longer - and it seems more likely than not - then I seriously think riding with "race" pedals is a big handicap (for those that care enough to buy faster socks etc).


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Aug 2020)

Race details: "There will be no “pusher offer” and you will have to do a standing start on your own with one foot on the ground. Rolling starts, track stands and “jumping the gun” will not be permitted. Offenders will be disqualified."
"faster socks": I was deputed to buy her some 'Velotoze' overshoes on the Saturday afternoon as hers had ripped; for both dry feet and aero reasons.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Aug 2020)

Some might be interested in nutrition before during and after 100 miles TT.
⠀
Sat Day: extra cinnamon and raisin bagel.⠀
Sat Evening: large simple pasta (tomato, onion and chicken).

Sun am (-2.5hrs): can of hot rice pudding, tsp of rasp jam, decaf tea.
Sipping PH 1000.
(-30mins): banana, 3/4 of a gel.⠀
⠀
Race (8am-12): 2 x caffeine gels (then lost gel bottle to pot hole). Continued on 6 x non-caffeine gels on replen. (60g/hr for 4hrs, 2:1 fructose, regular sips of gel bottle on hills/pre corners).⠀
Plus: started with 750ml of PH500, 3 x refill of ~600ml water (total ~2.5L).⠀
⠀
Post race: preferred snack bought the day before - choc dipped macaroon. Plus a protein bar. Lots of water.⠀
Sun Early Evening: massive beef burger and chips followed by salty popcorn on the sofa.⠀
@timpodlogar advice


----------



## viniga (23 Aug 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Some might be interested in nutrition before during and after 100 miles TT.



Right 3h55m for a 100m TT. That's a brilliant time, chapeaux! And yeah gels would be handy.

If I am ever brave enough to enter a 100 I'l bear in mind the nutrition plan, especially the day after


----------



## viniga (23 Aug 2020)

First open event in Scotland today! Got a PB on it too - 10m TT on the Eglington course - 22:14. Good conditions.

If you like videos of people in skinsuits with pointy hats this is for you:

GTR 10m TT


----------



## Sharky (24 Aug 2020)

Well no pb for me this season. Only managed 4 10's this year. The last one should be tomorrow, but with 40mph winds, it's going to be cancelled. Ended up with a SB of 30:06. Think it must be the first year I haven't beaten my age standard or got under evens. Still as I hardly rode during the lockdown, I should be pleased with that. Always next year.


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2020)

Last one you say? It's a crazy season - our club just scheduled a couple of Saturday 10s. Be nice to have a couple of club events, see some people who have been invisible all year (what with one thing and another!)


----------



## rivers (27 Aug 2020)

27:02, a 31 second PB last night at Castle Combe. I have a few more 10s in the diary for this year. Goal is to try and shave another 30-45 seconds off before winter. As I get more comfortable on the TT bike, it should be doable.


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2020)

If my Garmin is right it was a 19sec PB on a 10miler for me (it'll probably turn out to be 10s now 😂). Never felt I got to the max and my damaged feet nerves probably cost me 15s at the start but its interesting to compare it to the ride 2weeks before my BC op last year today was 59s faster for 40w less. I am 4kg lighter but the majority of savings is being able to hold a aero position the majority of the ride 👍


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2020)

My head wasn’t really in my 25mile TT, it was more in wanting to enjoy what could be the last summer day. Which is probably the route of me messing it up.
Taking ages to clip in (nerve damage) I missed the over bridge, took the road just after it as I was supposed to do but it never felt right (there was no ob, or so it seemed, there was no sign/marshal) so I doubled back in doubt. Then turned left but that didn’t look right either I paused for a sec then saw my latter minute man and saw he was slowing down for the corner so I gave way to him and an equally as lost car. Then started into a strong wind but not the too gusty one I’d feared.
A series of close passes did my head in more, and when I got to the cr@py bit of road with that in my head I rode the whole way covering the brake. To stop me swerving into the close passing cars (I never did) 
Ended up with a 44s PB at 1.01.28 (my previous pb was mid chemo though with a severely bruised wrist). According to my Garmin including the giveaway I was 1.00.20 for the 25, so if I get it right the hour is in sight. Turning 45 at Christmas (sorry someone had to mention that event, at least my tree is not up ) I think I’m running out of time.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4086000626

I got back an it was still early and nice so I went out for that ride. I wanted back for the TdF so I made it a timed one.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4087688549


----------



## straas (22 Sep 2020)

I've never done a TT but sometimes pretend I'm doing one when doing solo lanes.

No idea how the speeds in TTs are achieved! I put in a decent effort and can't break 22mph average over 25 miles, often closer to 20mph to be honest!


----------



## HLaB (22 Sep 2020)

straas said:


> I've never done a TT but sometimes pretend I'm doing one when doing solo lanes.
> 
> No idea how the speeds in TTs are achieved! I put in a decent effort and can't break 22mph average over 25 miles, often closer to 20mph to be honest!


I messed up my start and did a 1h1min28s (24.7mph for 25.4miles lol); this boy did a 46min22s 32.6mph on the same course  
View: https://youtu.be/kPN1qATnU98


----------



## matticus (23 Sep 2020)

I don't know why the speeds are surprising - every day for 3 weeks there has been a hundred men on telly riding about that fast.

Likewise, I can't run 100metres under 11 seconds - but I've seen hundreds do it on the telly, in every decade I've been alive!


----------



## straas (23 Sep 2020)

But that's their job?

I still think it's impressive that hobby cyclists can hold 25mph+ for 25 miles


----------



## matticus (23 Sep 2020)

If Bradley Wiggins had been an accountant and a hobby cyclist, he'd do 30mph+ in every race and we'd be amazed.
(well, I wouldn't :P )

Of course, if he had a 1970s bike he wouldn't have gone as fast, but that's another discussion ...


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2020)

straas said:


> But that's their job?
> 
> I still think it's impressive that hobby cyclists can hold 25mph+ for 25 miles


Most average TT ers are holding that now or better (I am slightly below average myself) and holding down a day job. The pros are doing 30mph+ these days 😯👍
You'd probably get to near the 25mph relatively easily if you bought all the gear and focussed on the discipline (training and fit etc)👍


----------



## mattobrien (23 Sep 2020)

I’m riding a 25 mile TT on Saturday, it’s a fast course and currently the wind direction looks favourable. My target time for the course will be 48min 59sec. I would love to get a 48, last time out on that course with a similar wind direction I managed a 49:06, so fingers crossed I have got 7s better


----------



## HLaB (26 Sep 2020)

The Kettering Sporting TT for me today somehow did a circa 58s PB (awaiting the results) despite riding conservatively and a shallow front wheel. Expecting 33mph gusts that actually weren't that bad (they were only 31.6mph). Mind you I never had a disk wheel then or power meter and it was only after I started structured training.


----------



## HLaB (17 May 2021)

HLaB said:


> My head wasn’t really in my 25mile TT, it was more in wanting to enjoy what could be the last summer day. Which is probably the route of me messing it up.
> Taking ages to clip in (nerve damage) I missed the over bridge, took the road just after it as I was supposed to do but it never felt right (there was no ob, or so it seemed, there was no sign/marshal) so I doubled back in doubt. Then turned left but that didn’t look right either I paused for a sec then saw my latter minute man and saw he was slowing down for the corner so I gave way to him and an equally as lost car. Then started into a strong wind but not the too gusty one I’d feared.
> A series of close passes did my head in more, and when I got to the cr@py bit of road with that in my head I rode the whole way covering the brake. To stop me swerving into the close passing cars (I never did)
> Ended up with a 44s PB at 1.01.28 (my previous pb was mid chemo though with a severely bruised wrist). According to my Garmin including the giveaway I was 1.00.20 for the 25, so if I get it right the hour is in sight. Turning 45 at Christmas (sorry someone had to mention that event, at least my tree is not up ) I think I’m running out of time.
> ...



My target this year was to get under an hour for a 25miles TT and after last years muck up by me, I was fairly confident I could do it. Saturday was my first attempt on the F2A/25 at Cambourne. When I saw the weather forecast and soaked roads I thought I'd have no chance. Lol, I was wrong I went out and beat the hour by 1 second and 3 minutes 😎 a PB of 4minutes 29s 😎😎

It felt right easy on the 1st of 4 legs and when I glanced down I was cruising at 40-50w above my ramp test FTP (I can'tdo this for a whole hour 🤔). So I moderated the power slightly circa 270-280w. Turned 180deg and expected to struggle but didn't so I kept my moderated power target. At the end of the 2nd leg I again turned 180deg but was still feeling fine so I let myself drift above 280w. I started the last 1/4 still feeling good so I decided to go for it and averaged 313w for the last 5miles. Finished with a NP of 296w for the 57mins and on review my HR only got out of zone 3 for the last 8mins. Maybe I should refresh my FTP but on another day and with a different gradient, wind etc, it seems right 🤔






I should have ignored the power meter altogether and went fully on feel.

OT given that I felt I should have went harder I went out for 134miles the next day.


----------



## rivers (17 May 2021)

Nice one!


----------



## Cuchilo (24 May 2021)

Nice one pal ! Rain = low air pressure . Perfect for TT'ing ( without the rain ! )


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2021)

I managed to equal my 10 pb (23.40) on Saturday. My previous pb was set on a dual carriageway drag strip and this was set on the more undulating B10/37R at Tottenhill, near Kings Lynn, so I think it trumps it. There is room for improvement though I had a poor clip in, paced on feel (my computer is too close to my face now and I'm old ) and had no time for a decent recce and warm up after being stuck in several traffic jams with everyone going to the coast good job I had plenty of safety time.


----------



## rivers (7 Jun 2021)

I set an open PB yesterday- 26:46. Still slower than Castle Combe, but quick enough for a first place tie for the women. I'll take it.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2021)

Official times are not up yet but I pb'd a sporting 15milers today (its actually just over 15.1miles 😄). I pretty confident that I PB'd as the Garmin says it was circa 3minutes faster than my last attempt. Being conservative its somewhere near a 36m50s. Edit OTs are in and I was 16th with a 36m48s
The last attempt though was in the middle of chemo though and with a broken shifter 😄










John Archibald done the course in a 28.41 😯


----------



## mattobrien (19 Jun 2021)

PB for me this week (Weds night) on the E2/10, managed a 19:19. Apparently it was 10-20s quicker a couple of weeks earlier, but I was on holiday


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2021)

A course PB for me on the F15/10 at Brogborough by circa 9secs on my 2017 time before penalty (54s on my official 2016 non penalised time). A 24:09 last night. I would have liked to break the 25mph barrier again but there was just too many roundabouts  The first one is a tight new one which saps your speed. Got to the main roundabout just after a circulating HGV (he actually slowed down and waived me on by which time I had slowed down though. Got to the turn roundabout and had to wait for a queue of circulating cars. Got back to the main roundabout and again had to ease off for circulating cars. You guessed it when I got back to the tight geometry new roundabout a car was crawling round it and I had to trackstand again


----------



## Landsurfer (26 Jun 2021)

Oh dear .... Once upon a time on a planet far away ....
10 mile TT Briton Ferry ... 26.43 1980
25 mile TT R25/7 Usk ...59.28 1981
50 mile TT Hirwaun (hilly) 2.28.13 1981
20 years of TT and all my best times in the first 3 years ... the joy of youth ...


----------



## rivers (4 Jul 2021)

Huge PB today at the national 100. 5:04 for a 36 minute PB. Didn't hit my goal of going under 5 hours, but I can't complain. I will for sure next year.


----------



## Spartak (4 Jul 2021)

rivers said:


> Huge PB today at the national 100. 5:04 for a 36 minute PB. Didn't hit my goal of going under 5 hours, but I can't complain. I will for sure next year.



Nice one... 

Saw some images on FB earlier of some of the FTP team riders starting off...


----------



## HLaB (4 Jul 2021)

rivers said:


> Huge PB today at the national 100. 5:04 for a 36 minute PB. Didn't hit my goal of going under 5 hours, but I can't complain. I will for sure next year.


Nice one 👍 The air up here was muggy and slow, if Bristol was anything like here you'll smash it another time


----------



## mattobrien (4 Jul 2021)

I managed a 52:34 on the B25/50 25 mile course today, I hadnt ridden that course since 2018 and PB‘d by exactly 2 minutes. Not to be outshone, Mrs O rode her first 25 on it today and beat the course record by a minute, picking up first woman too.


----------



## rivers (5 Jul 2021)

HLaB said:


> Nice one 👍 The air up here was muggy and slow, if Bristol was anything like here you'll smash it another time


Wales was very rainy yesterday!


----------



## fair weather cyclist (5 Jul 2021)

I actually tried the local 10 miles TT route a couple of weeks ago in one of triathlon workouts.

Did 29:48 and I'm OK with it because:

I did it on a road bike with no clip on aerobars
I was doing a Zone 3 workout so was pushing but not that much
I had to stop at a zebra crossing so I lost at least 30 seconds
The route is so bad for a time trial: 1 zebra crossing, 1 stop and 4 roundabouts (2 of which you need to go almost all the way around)
Still, though, despite the route being so bad, the strava KOM record is 19:49 (I guess he rode at night )

Can wait to try it again with my TT bike


----------



## HLaB (5 Jul 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> I actually tried the local 10 miles TT route a couple of weeks ago in one of triathlon workouts.
> 
> Did 29:48 and I'm OK with it because:
> 
> ...


Anything under 30mins is great 👍


----------



## Spartak (7 Jul 2021)

Rode my 1st TT in the real world in nearly 2 year last night.

With the travel news saying that the old Severn Bridge was closed to high sided vehicles I knew it was going to be a tough ride with the SW wind giving a gutsy crosswind.

Only 10 riders braved the conditions, the wind did help for the first section but once the course opened out into the countryside the wind certainly played a part especially after the turn.

Oddly the U103 is a 12 mile course rather than the usual 10 & the final 2 miles do hurt....

I was 2 minutes down my PB finishing in 34:03 and in 8th position.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2021)

When is a pb not a pb, when you do a 10miles TT on the same course as a 15miles TT you did back in June. My 10 today on the N1/10 24:46 is officially a 10mile PB on that course by 29s but I did go 46s faster back in June. I did get stopped at one of the roundabouts but that wouldn't account for 46s 👎


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2021)

I managed to get a PB on the C25/22 of 1min and 15s on Saturday afternoon. I got held up at two roundabouts and it was in 30deg heat. So I'm confident on another day I could go faster again but I am pleased with the 1h2m53s. Lol it's the first time I have finished a TT and been barely able to stand up but I finished and a lot of folk didn't so I finished 16th 😂


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2021)

The OTs aren't up yet but if Garmin is right I've managed an all time PB of 1min and 10s on a 10miler today with a 22:30 down at Cambourne. I think I can improve on that as I got held up at the turn and had a 5.5miles finish into a 20.8mph headwind.





Edit OTs are in and the Garmin is 3seconds out it was a 22:33


----------



## HLaB (28 Aug 2021)

I did a 30miles PB today, which wasn't hard as it was the first time I've did the distance. I paced it a bit conservatively thinking about what I could sustain for longer. If Highways England goes ahead and resurfaces the road near Mulbarton I may do a 50 or even a 100 on it next year.
As per my run of luck this year I had to indulge in a bit of track standing at a roundabout (who would have known Attleborough was so popular ). I came away with a circa 1:09:46 according to Garmin, we'll see what the OT says though 
https://www.strava.com/activities/5867634845


----------



## mattobrien (6 Sep 2021)

Managed to bag a 10 PB on Saturday with a 19:15 on the E2/10. It wasn't a float day by any means (I have gone 4s slower of 20w less on a float day), but the weather was kind enough to allow a quick time. Also managed to back it up the next morning with a 19:20 on the B10/38. A pretty good weekend.


----------



## HLaB (19 Sep 2021)

Its still to be ratified but if the Strava segment (+6/7secs) is accurate I've managed a circa 3mins course PB on the B25/8 today. Its about 30s of my all time PB back in May but there's a couple of miles of patched concrete road where I had one hand on the base bar to control those bumps and Highways England are due to fix it so fingers crossed for that next year.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5983983536


----------



## HLaB (26 Sep 2021)

I finished the season with a course PB on the B10/37R of 23:36. It actually beats last years drag strip (E2/10) pb by 4secs and it's only 63s slower than this season's drag strip pb on the F2A/10. So I am quite pleased (despite the face) 











Next season I have to concentrate on getting the power out early doors.


----------



## mattobrien (27 Sep 2021)

Managed a 48:32 on the F2A/25 on Saturday. A PB for me by 34s, very happy with the time and more importantly how I rode it, managing negative splits across the four segments of the course. Would have been nice to have found a few more watts but it was a 25 mile power PB too.

Two more events this season then straight into the built for next year. I’d like to find at least 10w over the winter, ideally 14.


----------



## rivers (27 Sep 2021)

10 mile TT was cancelled over the weekend due to road works on the course. I had a shot at a PB and a win, so gutted. One more race left (4 up at Thruxton), and then into winter training


----------



## Sharky (27 Sep 2021)

mattobrien said:


> Managed a 48:32 on the F2A/25 on Saturday. A PB for me by 34s, very happy with the time and more importantly how I rode it, managing negative splits across the four segments of the course. Would have been nice to have found a few more watts but it was a 25 mile power PB too.
> 
> Two more events this season then straight into the built for next year. I’d like to find at least 10w over the winter, ideally 14.


That's an amazing time. When I did my PB's, comp record was a mere 52 mins and my best was a lot slower than that.


----------



## mattobrien (28 Sep 2021)

Sharky said:


> That's an amazing time. When I did my PB's, comp record was a mere 52 mins and my best was a lot slower than that.


Thank you.

Sadly for me I did the second best ride of our house that day, Mrs O did a 54:44, which was good enough to beat my plus time by around 20s. That takes us to 4-4 on plus times for events we’ve both ridden this year. We have two events this weekend, so I’d best make sure I don’t lose 6-4


----------



## mattobrien (28 Sep 2021)

HLaB said:


> I finished the season with a course PB on the B10/37R of 23:36. It actually beats last years drag strip (E2/10) pb by 4secs and it's only 63s slower than this season's drag strip pb on the F2A/10. So I am quite pleased (despite the face)
> View attachment 611070
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a proper time trial face. The last thing you want is to look like you’re not trying or hurting


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2022)

Calder Clarion's 5 mile TT in Wakefield today; PB's for both myself (16:44) and Son no. 2 (15:38) who was riding the Medium Gear Carlton Corsa we'd restored about 3 years ago on the 5.6 mile spoco course. 

I came 14th on my commuter Raleigh;





But he beat me, coming 10th and beating at least one TT bike;






The photos were by Stephen Smith, who takes some decent pics at these events; https://stephensmithphotography.pixieset.com


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2022)

HLaB said:


> I finished the season with a course PB on the B10/37R of 23:36. It actually beats last years drag strip (E2/10) pb by 4secs and it's only 63s slower than this season's drag strip pb on the F2A/10. So I am quite pleased (despite the face)
> View attachment 611070
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately no pictures  but I managed to beat that sporting course PB last night on the pancake flat course on /barrier Bank at Spalding.





With an eye on a 50mile TT at the weekend I didn't go flat out so I'm sure I can beat it again. 

I've still not beat the hour for a sporting 25miles but my PB stands at 1h1min46s on the B33/25 last month.





Actually there's pictures of that and a no pain face 





And a side on pain face


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2022)

A kinda PB for me today a 1:58:54 for a 50miler. I say kinda as it was the first time I've done a 50miler, the F2/50 at Cambourne. I have a weird feeling of happiness and disappointment. After about 5miles my left hand started going numb and I quickly realised it was an old injury starting to manifest and by circa 30 miles my left bicep was agony and the pain made me forget about drinking the 500ml I carried in a bladder stuffed down still had well over 400ml at the end.


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2022)

A course PB by 71s at Guilden Morden (old PB 2017) and 3minutes and 21s faster than last year. I sat up on rough sections and sharp bends/downhills to protect this elbow. Given I wasn't 100% aero, I am happy with that 🙂










I just need to figure out how to get out of my SS/Comfort zone a bit earlier and ride at 90% not 83% 🙄


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2022)

I entered the ToC Chrono (TT) in 2018 and today I got to ride it. I couldn't get motivated about it, a lot has happened in that time, and the crazy wind never helped either. I somehow got back to a 39s course PB against my previous 2017 pb (unsurprisingly it was also over 12mins faster than 2018).


----------



## HLaB (15 Jun 2022)

Another course PB for me tonight, a 26s course PB on the Helpston Bluebell TT (24.01). If a car/caravan hadn't pulled out of Joe 's corner and got stuck turning right I might have got below 24mins, then again I might have blew up 😂


----------



## Sharky (19 Jul 2022)

Not quite a PB, in fact it was almost 6 mins slower than my PB. But the latter was done 53 yrs ago. No tonight got inside evens with a 29:46. Have been trying to get under 30 mins for almost 3 years, ever since lockdowns interupted TT's and training. So quite pleased on this very hot Tuesday night.


----------



## matticus (20 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> Not quite a PB, in fact it was almost 6 mins slower than my PB. But the latter was done 53 yrs ago. No tonight got inside evens with a 29:46. Have been trying to get under 30 mins for almost 3 years, ever since lockdowns interupted TT's and training. So quite pleased on this very hot Tuesday night.



Well done!

Hot air is well-known as producing fast times [hence hot velodromes for hour records], so I can see why folks wanted to race :P
We cancelled last night's training ride, but that's a bit different. I would say with a 10-mile TT it's a bit of a knife-edge - it's short enough to be lower risk, riders will go fast, but if it's tooooo hot for any rider the consequences could be quite bad.
I don't know your exact local conditions, but I would have cancelled a race round _here _last night. Better safe than sorry, yada yada ...


----------



## Sharky (20 Jul 2022)

matticus said:


> I don't know your exact local conditions,


Isle of Grain. On the Thames estuary and always exposed and windy.


----------



## PMarkey (19 Sep 2022)

After doing my first 10 back in 2019 I finally got round to doing another  I did the Tricycle Association NW region 10 just outside Garstang on my new to me Longstaff and managed 31:56 even though I got Left hooked by an errant Range Rover on the outward leg, Knocked nearly a minute off my previous PB so I'm happy


----------



## HLaB (19 Sep 2022)

I managed a 2 sec course PB on the NC16N/10. But it isn't saying much into a gusty west north west wind I just never had much bottle for the first 2 miles and the previous pb was 5 months after my stomach op and 3 months into chemo.


----------



## matticus (20 Sep 2022)

No PBs for me this year, but I did finally get DQed!

(anyone knowing me - or even reading my TT posts here - can guess why  )


----------

